# ... tante ricadute ... e botta FINALE!



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Ciao...non so' se vi ricordate di me e della mia "triste storia"...
Purtroppo ho avuto tante altre "ricadute", nelle quali ho di nuovo creduto in lui...ma alla fine erano come sempre tutte "bugie". 
Lui chissa' x quanti anni ancora, avrebbe voluto tenere in stand by me e la moglie, senza decidere se stare di qua o stare di la'...continuando a mentire a tutti.
Io avevo deciso dentro di me di aspettare fin dopo le vacanze, forse in cuor mio speravo sempre "scattasse" qualcosa dentro di lui x me...
Ma niente. Avrei dovuto continuare a fare la sua amante a vita, tornando a casa da marito e bimbi facendo come se nulla fosse. Io cosi' non riesco + a vivere e sto' rovinando sempre + il mio rapporto a casa (mentre lui anche se dice lo stesso, continua una vita "normale" con la moglie).
Insomma...spero sia la volta buona. Dopo l'ennesima sua palla e dimostrazione che mi mette dopo tutto, sono sparita...e sapete che ha fatto lui? dopo due sms ha capito e ha fatto lo stesso: piu' sentito! Questo era il nostro GRANDE AMORE.

Un abbraccio.

p.s. col marito non so'...dovro' vedere se si potra' col tempo chiarire e sistemare il rapporto...non abbiamo passato dei bei momenti...dovro' capire tante cose dentro di me e con lui...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao...non so' se vi ricordate di me e della mia "triste storia"...
> Purtroppo ho avuto tante altre "ricadute", nelle quali ho di nuovo creduto in lui...ma alla fine erano come sempre tutte "bugie".
> Lui chissa' x quanti anni ancora, avrebbe voluto tenere in stand by me e la moglie, senza decidere se stare di qua o stare di la'...continuando a mentire a tutti.
> Io avevo deciso dentro di me di aspettare fin dopo le vacanze, forse in cuor mio speravo sempre "scattasse" qualcosa dentro di lui x me...
> ...


 
Cerca di non dirgli niente della tua storia con un altro uomo. Per entrambi è meglio tacere...:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao...non so' se vi ricordate di me e della mia "triste storia"...
> Purtroppo ho avuto tante altre "ricadute", nelle quali ho di nuovo creduto in lui...ma alla fine erano come sempre tutte "bugie".
> Lui chissa' x quanti anni ancora, avrebbe voluto tenere in stand by me e la moglie, senza decidere se stare di qua o stare di la'...continuando a mentire a tutti.
> Io avevo deciso dentro di me di aspettare fin dopo le vacanze, forse in cuor mio speravo sempre "scattasse" qualcosa dentro di lui x me...
> ...


Ehi ciao, Io mi ricordo benissimo di te...
Secondo me puoi salvare un'altra vittima della situazion...
Dovresti parlare della tua vicenda alla moglie di Dave.one...
Davide dove cazzo stai? 
Visto?

Elisa visto che è andata a finire come da copione?

Ma Cristo Santo: hai un marito e due figli no? 
Quella è la tua VERA VITA, va ben?
Ok, non ami più tanto tuo marito? Frega un casso, dai...

L'altra era il vostro sogno fatato...
AL risveglio...tristezza e noia hanno recato le ore...

Lui ti metteva dove dovevate stare no?
Mi pare che accettare con intelligenza, la necessità di venire dopo tante cose, è garanzia di successo...

Del resto per esempio giocare le carte? 
Bellissimo svago...
Ma se anzichè lavorare passi giornate al bar a giocar le carte...
Uhm...perdi lavoro e anche casa no?

Ah non giocavate a carte?
Sicura?
Mai giocato a scopa?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Cerca di non dirgli niente della tua storia con un altro uomo. Per entrambi è meglio tacere...:unhappy:



Tacere?
Ovvio il prezzo da pagare.
Ma che razza di amanti mi dico...vanno a sputtanare in giro i loro affari privati...
Secondo me lo fanno solo per rivalsa...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tacere?
> Ovvio il prezzo da pagare.
> Ma che razza di amanti mi dico...vanno a sputtanare in giro i loro affari privati...
> Secondo me lo fanno solo per rivalsa...


Già...non riuscendo ad avere per sè l'uomo o donna desiderato sparano a zero sul coniuge.:unhappy:
Oggi non gira


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Già...non riuscendo ad avere per sè l'uomo o donna desiderato sparano a zero sul coniuge.:unhappy:
> Oggi non gira


Vero...basta non starli a sentire no?


Dai Amarax citrulla: è la coscienza sporca che fa parlare no?
Cosa dice la moglie di Dave? " Non ti ho mai amato!". Si le balote de musso...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...basta non starli a sentire no?
> 
> 
> Dai Amarax citrulla: è la coscienza sporca che fa parlare no?
> Cosa dice la moglie di Dave? " Non ti ho mai amato!". Si le balote de musso...


 
Lì è diverso. E' la moglie che lo dice. Non l'amante di lei.
vediamo Elisa come sta e come va per lei....già il fatto che sia qui indica che ha bisogno di parlare.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lì è diverso. E' la moglie che lo dice. Non l'amante di lei.
> vediamo Elisa come sta e come va per lei....già il fatto che sia qui indica che ha bisogno di parlare.


Grazie ...si infatti, non sto' molto bene. Ma cosa volevo? sono stata io a ricaderci ancora e ancora...sapevo che ero una storia da "copione" e che non avrebbe portato da nessuna parte. Cosa pretendevo? Era chiaro ormai che a lui stava bene cosi'. E forse x un momento l'ho pensato anche io, ma era solo x non perderlo. Che scherzi puo' fare la mente...ma a questo punto ho capito che non puo' amarmi veramente, chi ti ama non si comporta cosi'. Quindi ora raccolgo i pezzi e poi si vedra'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie ...si infatti, non sto' molto bene. Ma cosa volevo? sono stata io a ricaderci ancora e ancora...sapevo che ero una storia da "copione" e che non avrebbe portato da nessuna parte. Cosa pretendevo? Era chiaro ormai che a lui stava bene cosi'. E forse x un momento l'ho pensato anche io, ma era solo x non perderlo. Che scherzi puo' fare la mente...ma a questo punto ho capito che non puo' amarmi veramente, chi ti ama non si comporta cosi'. Quindi ora raccolgo i pezzi e poi si vedra'...


 Poi saprai vedere tutto per quel che è valso.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie ...si infatti, non sto' molto bene. Ma cosa volevo? sono stata io a ricaderci ancora e ancora...sapevo che ero una storia da "copione" e che non avrebbe portato da nessuna parte. Cosa pretendevo? Era chiaro ormai che a lui stava bene cosi'. E forse x un momento l'ho pensato anche io, ma era solo x non perderlo. Che scherzi puo' fare la mente...ma a questo punto ho capito che non puo' amarmi veramente, chi ti ama non si comporta cosi'. Quindi ora raccolgo i pezzi e poi si vedra'...


Vedi...la storia che "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
In amore non si deve essere in credito. Mai


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi...la storia che "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
> In amore non si deve essere in credito. Mai


BRAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Milioni di baci!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Chiara segna questa massima nel nostro compilando libro delle rules...


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi...la storia che "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
> In amore non si deve essere in credito. Mai


Io credo di aver dato troppo, passando sopra tutto, il mio modo di pensare e la mia dignita' (oltre a quella delle persone a me vicine).
E per che cosa? per un uomo che dopo tutto questo tempo mi ha di nuovo detto chiaramente che sta' bene nella sua casa con i suoi figli (e la moglie? ah gia', per lui non conta, ma diavolo, LEI C'E'!)e che non si sentiva pronto a lasciare tutto (beh, sono passati solo quasi 5 anni, che voglio??).
Anzi, mi faceva sentire in colpa, dicendo che non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo delle responsabilita' verso i figli e che io non pensavo a loro. Certo, avere l'amante fissa sì, prendersi la responsabilita' di ammettere come stanno le cose no. Secondo me e' + responsabile e corretto fare una scelta e non continuare a mentire "x il loro bene"...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao...non so' se vi ricordate di me e della mia "triste storia"...
> Purtroppo ho avuto tante altre "ricadute", nelle quali ho di nuovo creduto in lui...ma alla fine erano come sempre tutte "bugie".
> Lui chissa' x quanti anni ancora, avrebbe voluto tenere in stand by me e la moglie, senza decidere se stare di qua o stare di la'...continuando a mentire a tutti.
> Io avevo deciso dentro di me di aspettare fin dopo le vacanze, forse in cuor mio speravo sempre "scattasse" qualcosa dentro di lui x me...
> ...


Ciao, 
ho avuto un'esperienza diversa dalla tua ma provo a dirti come la vedo io.
Io capisco che tu ti sia innamorata di quest'altro uomo e hai pensato di poter rifarti una vita con lui. Lui ti ha promesso che sarebbe successo? Si? E tu, da quanto tempo stai aspettando. No perchè nella mia testa se io amo un uomo e lui ama me passi un breve periodo in cui uno deve sistemare le cose dopodichè o con me o senza di me.
Ma come si fa a credere per anni a delle bugie. Non fraintendere ma la situazione vista da fuori è chiarissima, mi rendo conto che viverla è un'altra cosa e che tu stai male. Se lui avesse amato te più della moglie, avrebbe tirato fuori i cosidetti, fatto baracca e burattini e iniziato una nuova vita con te. Non avrebbe temporeggiato
Tu per lui eri l'amante. E un'amante o accetta il suo ruolo o succede quello che è successo. Tu sparisci e lui resta bello sereno nella sua casina e fra qualche tempo ti avrà sostituita.
L'errore suo è di non aver messo in chiaro le cose, l'errore tuo è di non aver capito dai fatti che la situazione era questa.
Un GRANDE AMORE è quello che tu dovresti avere per tuo marito, se quello per tuo marito non lo è o pensi che vivere con lui non ti renda felice prendi le tue decisioni per te stessa ma non continuare a correre dietro a un sogno che è solo tuo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri  :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io credo di aver dato troppo, passando sopra tutto, il mio modo di pensare e la mia dignita' (oltre a quella delle persone a me vicine).
> E per che cosa? per un uomo che dopo tutto questo tempo mi ha di nuovo detto chiaramente che sta' bene nella sua casa con i suoi figli (e la moglie? ah gia', per lui non conta, ma diavolo, LEI C'E'!)e che non si sentiva pronto a lasciare tutto (beh, sono passati solo quasi 5 anni, che voglio??).
> Anzi, mi faceva sentire in colpa, dicendo che non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo delle responsabilita' verso i figli e che io non pensavo a loro. Certo, avere l'amante fissa sì, prendersi la responsabilita' di ammettere come stanno le cose no. Secondo me e' + responsabile e corretto fare una scelta e non continuare a mentire "x il loro bene"...


 Non bisogna mai passare sopra a nulla e considerare sempre le conseguenze delle nostre scelte anche per gli altri.
Se l'avessi fatto PRIMA, sarebbe successo quel che è successo?


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io credo di aver dato troppo, passando sopra tutto, il mio modo di pensare e la mia dignita' (oltre a quella delle persone a me vicine).
> E per che cosa? per un uomo che dopo tutto questo tempo mi ha di nuovo detto chiaramente che sta' bene nella sua casa con i suoi figli (e la moglie? ah gia', per lui non conta, ma diavolo, LEI C'E'!)e che non si sentiva pronto a lasciare tutto (beh, sono passati solo quasi 5 anni, che voglio??).
> Anzi, mi faceva sentire in colpa, dicendo che non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo delle responsabilita' verso i figli e che io non pensavo a loro. Certo, avere l'amante fissa sì, prendersi la responsabilita' di ammettere come stanno le cose no.* Secondo me e' + responsabile e corretto fare una scelta e non continuare a mentire "x il loro bene*"...


Verissimo. Però non evadere dalle tue responsabilità. E' sempre facile parlare delle responsabilità e delle colpe altrui, molto meno delle proprie.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri :carneval:


io roteo a destra e tu a sinistra? :umile:


----------



## Angel (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri  :carneval:


Perchè in amore bisogna donarsi ma anche pretendere...altrimenti prendi ma solo nel.........:carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè in amore bisogna donarsi ma anche pretendere...altrimenti prendi ma solo nel.........:carneval:


si ma se ami viene naturale dare e naturalmente ricevi.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho avuto un'esperienza diversa dalla tua ma provo a dirti come la vedo io.
> Io capisco che tu ti sia innamorata di quest'altro uomo e hai pensato di poter rifarti una vita con lui. Lui ti ha promesso che sarebbe successo? Si? E tu, da quanto tempo stai aspettando. No perchè nella mia testa se io amo un uomo e lui ama me passi un breve periodo in cui uno deve sistemare le cose dopodichè o con me o senza di me.
> Ma come si fa a credere per anni a delle bugie. Non fraintendere ma la situazione vista da fuori è chiarissima, mi rendo conto che viverla è un'altra cosa e che tu stai male. Se lui avesse amato te più della moglie, avrebbe tirato fuori i cosidetti, fatto baracca e burattini e iniziato una nuova vita con te. Non avrebbe temporeggiato
> ...


 
In questi anni sono successe tante cose e ci eravamo lasciati varie volte, sempre xche' lui "andava in crisi". Lui ha sempre detto di non amare la moglie ma che non se la sentiva di lasciare tutto...voleva aspettare..."L'ILLUMINAZIONE", CHE NE so'!
Anzi, all'inizio veramente era stato lui a parlare di stare insieme e lasciare, ma poi con i fatti si e' sempre tirato indietro...insomma, e' una storia lunga e triste...
Con mio marito si e' rovinato molto il rapporto, mi sono allontanata tantissimo...ora, dopo che avro' somatizzato e spero in parte superato tutto questo, cerchero' di capire cosa voglio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> In questi anni sono successe tante cose e ci eravamo lasciati varie volte, sempre xche' lui "andava in crisi". Lui ha sempre detto di non amare la moglie ma che non se la sentiva di lasciare tutto...voleva aspettare..."L'ILLUMINAZIONE", CHE NE so'!
> Anzi, all'inizio veramente era stato lui a parlare di stare insieme e lasciare, ma poi con i fatti si e' sempre tirato indietro...insomma, e' una storia lunga e triste...
> Con mio marito si e' rovinato molto il rapporto, mi sono allontanata tantissimo...ora, dopo che avro' somatizzato e spero in parte superato tutto questo, cerchero' di capire cosa voglio...


 Tanto è sempre lì.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tanto è sempre lì.


 
lo stavo pensando anche io :mrgreen:


----------



## Angel (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma se ami viene naturale dare e naturalmente ricevi.


Già ma molti gli allunghi la mano e poi si prendono braccio...gambe....piedi...tutto a gratis:condom:


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tanto è sempre lì.


non e' cosi'...anche lui ha le sue "colpe" e comunque sappiamo entrambi che abbiamo dei problemi e grossi!


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè in amore bisogna donarsi ma anche pretendere...altrimenti prendi ma solo nel.........:carneval:


ma nel momento in cui pensi al fatto che stai dando e pretendi , qualcosa si è guastato.

prima non dai e non pretendi coscientemente


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io credo di aver dato troppo, passando sopra tutto, il mio modo di pensare e la mia dignita' (oltre a quella delle persone a me vicine).
> E per che cosa? per un uomo che dopo tutto questo tempo mi ha di nuovo detto chiaramente che sta' bene nella sua casa con i suoi figli (e la moglie? ah gia', per lui non conta, ma diavolo, LEI C'E'!)e che non si sentiva pronto a lasciare tutto (beh, sono passati solo quasi 5 anni, che voglio??).
> Anzi, mi faceva sentire in colpa, dicendo che non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo delle responsabilita' verso i figli e che io non pensavo a loro. *Certo, avere l'amante fissa sì, prendersi la responsabilita' di ammettere come stanno le cose no. Secondo me e' + responsabile e corretto fare una scelta e non continuare a mentire "x il loro bene*"...


Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
Prova a pensarci...Secondo me tu. E lui per non perdere l'amante ha fatto quello che fanno tutti (no non tutti) ha iniziato a raccontare palle.
Il mio mi ha detto: Nella mia vita la mia e la tua famiglia prima di tutto. Io e te siamo un'altra cosa. Tu sei l'isola felice ma io poi torno da loro. Sappi che il giorno che metti un piede nelle mie cose io sparisco. Chiaro, limpido se va bene a tutte e due ok altrimenti amici come prima. Discorso duro si forse. Ma io non ho mai avuto dubbi su qual era la posizione. E quando ho avuto momenti in cui sentivo il peso di quello che stavo facendo lui mi diceva. "La mia storia con te deve farti stare bene. Se non è così se ti senti male tronchiamo subito e torniamo ad essere quello che siamo stati fin ora".


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri :carneval:


 
Se c'era una donna che non ha mai, dico mai, pensato al dare-avere , ero io.
La vita mi ha insegnato che invece ad un certo punto ti devi fermare e vedere cosa succede.
 Se non succede niente? lasciare perdere. Hai solo dato . 
E non è bello.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se c'era una donna che non ha mai, dico mai, pensato al dare-avere , ero io.
> La vita mi ha insegnato che invece ad un certo punto ti devi fermare e vedere cosa succede.
> Se non succede niente? lasciare perdere. Hai solo dato .
> E non è bello.


  ... facevi bene a fare così. Nel momento che hai smesso di amare (e vorrei vedere, con quello che ti combina tuo marito), giustamente la razionalità pesa e fa i suoi giusti calcoli. Ma finchè ami, il dare-avere non esiste. Subentra dopo.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Se c'era una donna che non ha mai, dico mai, pensato al dare-avere , ero io.
> La vita mi ha insegnato che invece ad un certo punto ti devi fermare e vedere cosa succede.
> Se non succede niente? lasciare perdere. Hai solo dato .
> E non è bello.


Quello che sta' succeddendo a me...mi sono fermata...ho smesso di dare...lui e' sparito.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si ma se ami viene naturale dare e naturalmente ricevi.


Ma infatti... il resto non è amore. Io la giro a sinistra, mi viene più facile pure in moto :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
> Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
> Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> ...


Non è che dare la vera dimensione collaterale e di stampella a una relazione e l'uno all'altro sia necessariamente meglio che credere nella possibilità di un rapporto vero.
Se lo si pensa da parte del tradito, se si riesce a fare questo sforzo di cambiamento di prospettiva forse si riesce a capire che sono entrambi tradimenti ed entrambe situazioni dolorose, ma il caso per te onesto fa pensare "Se non era amore avrebbe potuto farne a meno!"
Rifletti.
E' come un furto per fame e un furto per avere un paio di orecchini in più.


Poi Elisa ha creduto di aver fame e invece erano orecchini ...e per lui pure di bigiotteria.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Quello che sta' succeddendo a me...mi sono fermata...ho smesso di dare...lui e' sparito.


E' la sua risposta.
Oh adesso prova a dare a tuo marito se è quello che vuoi. Pensi che ci siano margini per ricostruire il tuo matrimonio? Credo ci vorrà del tempo ma come ti hanno già detto lui è ancora lì, anche se forse loro intendevano un'altra cosa....


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
> Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
> Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> ...


Inizialmente LUI...poi lui ha capito che non era cosi' "semplice" x motivi economici, xche' avrebbe perso la faccia davanti alla famiglia (paesino del meridione) e agli amici, che sarebbe stata dura...insomma, ma chi glielo faceva fare?? Meglio stare a casa con una moglie che + di tanto non rompe e l'amante che gli fa provare emozioni. E nessun senso di colpa... la nostra storia non e' mai stata solo sesso, si e' sempre parlato di AMORE e di voler stare insieme prima o poi. Ma questo poi non arrivava mai...e io intanto stavo male a casa, stavo male sul lavoro, stavo male anche con lui alla fine, sempre nervosa, ansiosa, triste...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io credo di aver dato troppo, passando sopra tutto, il mio modo di pensare e la mia dignita' (oltre a quella delle persone a me vicine).
> E per che cosa? per un uomo che dopo tutto questo tempo mi ha di nuovo detto chiaramente che sta' bene nella sua casa con i suoi figli (e la moglie? ah gia', per lui non conta, ma diavolo, *LEI C'E'*!)e che non si sentiva pronto a lasciare tutto (beh, sono passati solo quasi 5 anni, che voglio??).
> Anzi, *mi faceva sentire in colpa, dicendo che non siamo ragazzini e abbiamo delle responsabilita' verso i figli e che io non pensavo a loro. Certo, avere l'amante fissa sì, prendersi la responsabilita' di ammettere come stanno le cose no. Secondo me e' + responsabile e corretto fare una scelta e non continuare a mentire "x il loro bene"*...


 
Guarda che è lui sbagliato.
E se te lo dico io ci puoi credere perchè  ne ho uno uguale in casa. E la sua storia con l'altra è durata grosso modo lo stesso tempo...
Sarebbe stato meglio avesse seguito lei . Ora stavamo tutti bene.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
> Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
> Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> ...


Beh incredibile, hai trovato uno sposato che almeno non è il solito ipocrita. Ti ha sbattuto la verità nuda e cruda da subito. A quel punto la responsabilità della scelta è tutta nelle mani dell'amante.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che è lui sbagliato.
> E se te lo dico io ci puoi credere perchè  ne ho uno uguale in casa. E la sua storia con l'altra è durata grosso modo lo stesso tempo...
> Sarebbe stato meglio avesse seguito lei . Ora stavamo tutti bene.


Ma perchè devi delegare sempre la scelta agli altri? Vivere sempre sulle scelte altrui non è vivere, imho.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che è lui sbagliato.
> E se te lo dico io ci puoi credere perchè ne ho uno uguale in casa. E la sua storia con l'altra è durata grosso modo lo stesso tempo...
> Sarebbe stato meglio avesse seguito lei . Ora stavamo tutti bene.


 NON L'HA SEGUITA PERCHE' NON HA VOLUTO SEGUIRLA. NON L'AMAVA. 
Ti ha fatto soffrire per una cosa che gli piaceva senza amore, per pure egoismo, egocentrismo e narcisismo.
Ti ha fatto soffrire per sè, non per lei.

Non gli frega niente di nessuno!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è che dare la vera dimensione collaterale e di stampella a una relazione e l'uno all'altro sia necessariamente meglio che credere nella possibilità di un rapporto vero.
> Se lo si pensa da parte del tradito, se si riesce a fare questo sforzo di cambiamento di prospettiva forse si riesce a capire che sono entrambi tradimenti ed entrambe situazioni dolorose, ma il caso per te onesto fa pensare "Se non era amore avrebbe potuto farne a meno!"
> Rifletti.
> E' come un furto per fame e un furto per avere un paio di orecchini in più.
> ...


Ma certo che dalla parte del tradito è la stessa cosa. Mica ho detto che se mio marito scoprisse tutto sofrirebbe meno del suo. Anzi agli occhi del tradito il mio è peggio probabilmente ne sono cosciente
Il mio intervento era per farle capire che lui non è stato onesto ma lei avrebbe dovuto capirlo prima di lasciar passare 5 anni. Poi quando si è fuori facile parlare....bisogna esserci dentro


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ciao,
> ho avuto un'esperienza diversa dalla tua ma provo a dirti come la vedo io.
> Io capisco che tu ti sia innamorata di quest'altro uomo e hai pensato di poter rifarti una vita con lui. Lui ti ha promesso che sarebbe successo? Si? E tu, da quanto tempo stai aspettando. No perchè nella mia testa se io amo un uomo e lui ama me passi un breve periodo in cui uno deve sistemare le cose dopodichè o con me o senza di me.
> Ma come si fa a credere per anni a delle bugie. Non fraintendere ma la situazione vista da fuori è chiarissima, mi rendo conto che viverla è un'altra cosa e che tu stai male. Se lui avesse amato te più della moglie, avrebbe tirato fuori i cosidetti, fatto baracca e burattini e iniziato una nuova vita con te. Non avrebbe temporeggiato
> ...


Dico la mia:
Secondo me si bara. Se io vedo che promettendo che so cose fantascientifiche faccio sognare una tipa e la tengo legata a me perchè non farlo? Rimando in continuazione la resa dei conti. Questo però è imbrogliare l'altro. Ma può capitare anche il fraintendimento no?
Uno sogna e progetta per farti capire: ehi cocca sarebbe bello se noi due potessimo fare così o colà.
Invece bisogna guardarsi in faccia e dirsi: a noi due la vita ha riservato questo e dobbiamo farcelo bastare. Non ti basta? Aria...settembre è tempo di scopar...ehm volevo dire...migrar ( maledetto sesso ce l'ho sempre in testa!)

Oppure che fare se incroci una donna che non vuoi assolutamente perdere e questa da mane a sera frigna dicendo, ecco tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me e ti impianta il broncio?


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' la sua risposta.
> Oh adesso prova a dare a tuo marito se è quello che vuoi. Pensi che ci siano margini per ricostruire il tuo matrimonio? Credo ci vorrà del tempo ma come ti hanno già detto lui è ancora lì, anche se forse loro intendevano un'altra cosa....


Queste cose mi ricordano sempre "Signora Lia"...


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> NON L'HA SEGUITA PERCHE' NON HA VOLUTO SEGUIRLA. NON L'AMAVA.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per una cosa che gli piaceva senza amore, per pure egoismo, egocentrismo e narcisismo.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per sè, non per lei.
> 
> Non gli frega niente di nessuno!!!


 
Credo che anche il mio "ex" sia cosi'...non gliene frega niente ne' della moglie ne' di me...pensa solo a se stesso, a cosa e' meglio xlui


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
> Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
> Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> ...



mi devo scusare perchè ieri avevo capito una cosa diversa e avevo risposto in base a quello che avevo capito.
però in un rapporto che ti da benessere e ti fa stare così bene , sotto sotto non  è inusuale pensare che le cose possano cambiare?
a me capitò di pensare che ,anche se entrambi pensavamo di essere felici così, poteva andare meglio avendo di più.
Sbagliavo di grosso


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Inizialmente LUI...poi lui ha capito che non era cosi' "semplice" x motivi economici, xche' avrebbe perso la faccia davanti alla famiglia (paesino del meridione) e agli amici, che sarebbe stata dura...insomma, ma chi glielo faceva fare?? Meglio stare a casa con una moglie che + di tanto non rompe e l'amante che gli fa provare emozioni. E nessun senso di colpa... la nostra storia non e' mai stata solo sesso, si e' sempre parlato di AMORE e di voler stare insieme prima o poi. Ma questo poi non arrivava mai...e io intanto stavo male a casa, stavo male sul lavoro, stavo male anche con lui alla fine, sempre nervosa, ansiosa, triste...


Scusa non voglio sembrarti dura. Ma se fosse stato AMORE da parte sua il perdere la faccia non sarebbe stato un problema. Se ami non guardi cosa è più semplice lotti e provi.... 
Mi spiace veramente, ti giuro perchè si sente quanto soffri e quanto ci hai creduto


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Queste cose mi ricordano sempre "Signora Lia"...


vero!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri  :carneval:


Allora...mi è sempre stato detto che ho dato molto.
Ma, io non mi accorgo di quanto o come do: esce da me con spontaneità.
Faccio col cuore. 
Casomai mi sono accorto che bisogna imparare a dare un po' per volta a seconda di quanto uno può corrispondere. Altrimenti entra anche la vergogna.
Esempio? Io posso offrirti una cena loculliana e mi accorgo che tu puoi offrire a me solo un panino. Allora ho imparato che fare felice una persona è offrirle anche tu un panino. Altrimenti l'altro si sente umiliato da matti, perchè magari nel suo cuore vorrebbe contraccambiare e non può.

MM, qui si parla del fatto che io ti dò un bacio e tu mi rispondi con una sberla.
Amarax dice: " Ma il rispetto dei miei sentimenti dov'è?".


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Quello che sta' succeddendo a me...mi sono fermata...*ho smesso di dare...lui e' sparito*.


 
E questo significa che non ti amava. 
Si faceva amare.
Uguale per me.
E...non è bello per niente.
Io non recrimino niente...ma sto da schifo. Oggi di più.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi devo scusare perchè ieri avevo capito una cosa diversa e avevo risposto in base a quello che avevo capito.
> però in un rapporto che ti da benessere e ti fa stare così bene , sotto sotto non è inusuale pensare che le cose possano cambiare?
> a me capitò di pensare che ,anche se entrambi pensavamo di essere felici così, poteva andare meglio avendo di più.
> Sbagliavo di grosso


Non mi ricordo cosa hai risposto ieri ma figurati chissà quante volte ho risposto di getto senza capire bene.
Certo che sotto sotto può succedere. A noi non è successo soprattutto non c'era alcun tipo di base per crederlo possibile


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Ciao, non conosco la tua storia, ma...


Elisa ha detto:


> Credo che anche il mio "ex" sia cosi'...non gliene frega niente ne' della moglie ne' di me...pensa solo a se stesso, a cosa e' meglio xlui


 Direi una ""_perla""_ d'uomo..
Ma sbaglio o non ti sento sollevata per essertelo tolto dalle balls?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> *E questo significa che non ti amava. *
> *Si faceva amare.*
> Uguale per me.
> E...non è bello per niente.
> Io non recrimino niente...ma sto da schifo. Oggi di più.


Quoto


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Perchè in amore bisogna donarsi ma anche pretendere...altrimenti prendi ma solo nel.........:carneval:


Nel momento che tu ti doni, speri che l'altro ti accolga a braccia aperte, e se invece trovi le braccia conserte ti fai male.
Vero a volte qualche strattone non fa male...


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non voglio sembrarti dura. Ma se fosse stato AMORE da parte sua il perdere la faccia non sarebbe stato un problema. Se ami non guardi cosa è più semplice lotti e provi....
> Mi spiace veramente, ti giuro perchè si sente quanto soffri e quanto ci hai creduto


Non preoccuparti, tanto lo so' che e' cosi'. Pensa che x me sarebbe stata ancora + dura x tanti motivi...e gliel'ho sempre fatto notare...eppure ero pronta a dire la verita', ad affrontare tutto...pur di ricominciare una vita "onesta" con lui. Tanti affrontano una separazione ecc e ho visto che poi con il tempo tutto si "calma"...e se ci si ama davvero ce la si fa.
Ma non era il nostro, anzi suo, caso...che ci vuoi fare...
Si soffro molto e ho rischiato varie volte di esaurirmi proprio...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...mi è sempre stato detto che ho dato molto.
> Ma, io non mi accorgo di quanto o come do: esce da me con spontaneità.
> Faccio col cuore.
> Casomai mi sono accorto che bisogna imparare a dare un po' per volta a seconda di quanto uno può corrispondere. Altrimenti entra anche la vergogna.
> ...


Quello che mi colpisce di te, che fai tanto il duro ed il tecnico dell'amore, è che mi capisci tanto bene.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora...mi è sempre stato detto che ho dato molto.
> *Ma, io non mi accorgo di quanto o come do: esce da me con spontaneità.
> Faccio col cuore. *
> Casomai mi sono accorto che bisogna imparare a dare un po' per volta a seconda di quanto uno può corrispondere. Altrimenti entra anche la vergogna.
> ...


Perfetto conte... è l'unico modo vero.
Per restare nella tua metafora, se tu mi offri la cena e sai che io posso contraccambiare solo col panino, non vedo proprio problemi di sorta. Mi gusto la cena e ti offro volentieri quel che tu sai che posso offrirti. Perchè dovrei sentirmi umiliato? 
I soldi sono solo una delle misure del successo nella vita.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ciao, non conosco la tua storia, ma...
> 
> Direi una ""_perla""_ d'uomo..
> Ma sbaglio o non ti sento sollevata per essertelo tolto dalle balls?


 
E' fresca la cosa...spero di sentirmi sollevata presto! guardo riusciro' a vedere le cose + "razionalmente"!


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perfetto conte... è l'unico modo vero.
> Per restare nella tua metafora, se tu mi offri la cena e sai che io posso contraccambiare solo col panino, non vedo proprio problemi di sorta. Mi gusto la cena e ti offro volentieri quel che tu sai che posso offrirti. Perchè dovrei sentirmi umiliato?
> I soldi sono solo una delle misure del successo nella vita.


Bravissimo!! :up:dare è dare per il gusto di dare quel che si può e si ha, non in base a quanto prendo indietro , a quanto uno può darmi indietro.Io do' quel che posso tu pure.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vero!:up:


prima il marito lo si ignora magari per anni, poi quando si spalancano finalmente gli occhi e si vede che il Clooney di turno era solo il ragionier Fracchia, ci si accorge che lui ormai legge il suo giornale in silenzio...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> prima il marito lo si ignora magari per anni, poi quando si spalancano finalmente gli occhi e si vede che il Clooney di turno era solo il ragionier Fracchia, ci si accorge che lui ormai legge il suo giornale in silenzio...


ot, piacciono anche a te le vecchie di Baglioni?


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bravissimo!! :up:dare è dare per il gusto di dare quel che si può e si ha, non in base a quanto prendo indietro , a quanto uno può darmi indietro.Io do' quel che posso tu pure.


Si ma certi potrebbero dare di piu' e non lo fanno x egoismo o "furbizia"


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> prima il marito lo si ignora magari per anni, poi quando si spalancano finalmente gli occhi e si vede che il Clooney di turno era solo il ragionier Fracchia, ci si accorge che lui ormai legge il suo giornale in silenzio...


io non ho ignorato mio marito x anni...con lui ci sono stati vari "scontri - incontri" e comunque in un rapporto "malato" ognuno ha le sue colpe...


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bravissimo!! :up:dare è dare per il gusto di dare quel che si può e si ha, non in base a quanto prendo indietro , a quanto uno può darmi indietro.Io do' quel che posso tu pure.


Diceva il principe Fabrizio: mi è più caro un pezzo di pecorino che mi offre un contadino, che un pranzo di gala di uno dei miei pari 
Gattopardi si nasce...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Si ma certi potrebbero dare di piu' e non lo fanno x egoismo o "furbizia"


non importa. Quando ti stancherai non darai più ma non dai in base a quel che ricevi


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io non ho ignorato mio marito x anni...con lui ci sono stati vari "scontri - incontri" e comunque in un rapporto "malato" ognuno ha le sue colpe...


Non parlavo direttamente del tuo caso, anche perchè ognuno è diverso. Se l'hai inteso così, scusami.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> prima il marito lo si ignora magari per anni, poi quando si spalancano finalmente gli occhi e *si vede che il Clooney di turno era solo il ragionier Fracchia,* ci si accorge che lui ormai legge il suo giornale in silenzio...


 E che miseria....:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ot, piacciono anche a te le vecchie di Baglioni?


Il primo Baglioni mi piace abbastanza, si. Lo trovavo sinceramente romantico.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E che miseria....:unhappy:


era un rafforzativo :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dico la mia:
> Secondo me si bara. Se io vedo che promettendo che so cose fantascientifiche faccio sognare una tipa e la tengo legata a me perchè non farlo? Rimando in continuazione la resa dei conti. *Questo però è imbrogliare l'altro. Ma può capitare anche il fraintendimento no?*
> Uno sogna e progetta per farti capire: ehi cocca sarebbe bello se noi due potessimo fare così o colà.
> Invece bisogna guardarsi in faccia e dirsi: a noi due la vita ha riservato questo e dobbiamo farcelo bastare. Non ti basta? Aria...settembre è tempo di scopar...ehm volevo dire...migrar ( maledetto sesso ce l'ho sempre in testa!)
> ...


 
Fraintendimento per 5 anni? Conte me lo hai insegnato tu che ci sono dei ruoli. E dopo 5 anni devi sapere qual è il tuo ruolo. Se non è quello che vuoi aria....



*Non ti basta? Aria...settembre è tempo di scopar...ehm volevo dire...migrar ( maledetto sesso ce l'ho sempre in testa!)*

Conte....Conte.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non importa. Quando ti stancherai non darai più ma non dai in base a quel che ricevi


infatti io davo ma non ero felice...anzi, la mia vita era ormai "un incubo"... tra bugie e false promesse...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi delegare sempre la scelta agli altri? Vivere sempre sulle scelte altrui non è vivere, imho.


Bravo.
Ancora mi stanno sul gozzo certe scelte operate da altri, che mi hanno solo costretto a prenderne atto. Si è insieme? Si decide insieme.
Figuriamoci: Una ti dice, ti lascio, ma lo faccio per il tuo bene! E chi ci crede?
Poi chi si adegua sempre alle scelte altrui diventa senza reazione.
In fondo anche il marito di Amarax ha fatto sapendo che poteva contare sulla non reazione di lei.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fraintendimento per 5 anni? Conte me lo hai insegnato tu che ci sono dei ruoli. E dopo 5 anni devi sapere qual è il tuo ruolo. Se non è quello che vuoi aria....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma in questi 5 anni sono successe tante cose...non l'ho capito xche' non l'ho voluto capire e xche' LUI faceva di tutto x tenermi legata a se' comunque...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Non ti basta? Aria...settembre è tempo di scopar...ehm volevo dire...migrar ( maledetto sesso ce l'ho sempre in testa!)*


anche di funghi eh....:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Ancora mi stanno sul gozzo certe scelte operate da altri, che mi hanno solo costretto a prenderne atto. Si è insieme? Si decide insieme.
> Figuriamoci: Una ti dice, ti lascio, ma lo faccio per il tuo bene! E chi ci crede?
> Poi chi si adegua sempre alle scelte altrui diventa senza reazione.
> I*n fondo anche il marito di Amarax ha fatto sapendo che poteva contare sulla non reazione di lei*.


Ne sono convintissimo anch'io. I pavidi calcolatori... furbetti, vigliacchi, traditori senza un minimo di palle per tradire veramente! Mi immagino che ometto...:bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Fraintendimento per 5 anni? Conte me lo hai insegnato tu che ci sono dei ruoli. E dopo 5 anni devi sapere qual è il tuo ruolo. Se non è quello che vuoi aria....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma infatti, io la penso esattamente come il tuo amico del cuore.
In fondo è DIO con Adamo no?
Non mangiare di quell'albero e sarai felice.
Vedi tu sei stata molto intelligente.
Ci sono donne invece che ragionano così: AH mi ha detto che devo stare fuori dalla sua vita privata? Chissà cosa mi nasconde! Aspetta che vado a ficcanasare. E lì nascono i guai.
Elisa parla come se fosse single, Cristo Santo anche lei ha una famiglia, un marito e dei figli, ma non contano nulla, in confronto del suo grande amore.
Amore o mania nella testa?

Poi io non condanno certo lui.
Ok sono ipocrita: ma credo molto nel vizi private pubbliche virtù.

Il problema è se uno non accetta il ruolo.
Già visto con la contessina.
Lei ha i suoi amichetti che sono come dei bambolotti.
Che capita se un bambolotto inizia a fare Chucky la bambola assassina?
Bisogna segarlo subito. Per ragioni di stato.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ne sono convintissimo anch'io. I pavidi calcolatori... furbetti, vigliacchi, traditori senza un minimo di palle per tradire veramente! Mi immagino che ometto...:bleah:


 ma che dite?? lui ha fatto la sua scelta, lei poteva fare la sua.
 mi tradisci? decido IO se andarmene o meno.
mi molli? non posso che accettarlo. L'amore finisce, mica posso cacciartelo in vena con la siringa


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che dite?? lui ha fatto la sua scelta, lei poteva fare la sua.
> mi tradisci? decido IO se andarmene o meno.
> mi molli? non posso che accettarlo. L'amore finisce, mica posso cacciartelo in vena con la siringa


Lei sbaglia completamente a mio modo di vedere, perchè non sceglie... sperare che lui se ne vada non ha senso, per come vedo io la vita. Ma è la mia visione, non la sua... non voglio certo giudicare amarax.
Detto questo, per come lo racconta lei, lui è un poveraccio sfigato. Non certo perchè non la ama più, sarei pazzo a pensarlo. Come dici tu, l'amore non lo si può pretendere.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lei sbaglia completamente a mio modo di vedere, perchè non sceglie... sperare che lui se ne vada non ha senso, per come vedo io la vita. Ma è la mia visione, non la sua... non voglio certo giudicare amarax.
> Detto questo, per come lo racconta lei, lui è un poveraccio sfigato.


stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa perozzino
lei è libera di scegliere, se non sceglie e subisce solo la scelta del marito non può lamentarsi di un cazzo:unhappy::unhappy:

O forse la scelta l'ha fatta e non lo ammette:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> NON L'HA SEGUITA PERCHE' NON HA VOLUTO SEGUIRLA. NON L'AMAVA.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per una cosa che gli piaceva senza amore, per pure egoismo, egocentrismo e narcisismo.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per sè, non per lei.
> 
> Non gli frega niente di nessuno!!!


Sbagliato: lui non "poteva" seguirla.
Persa noi uomini siamo meno irrazionali nei sentimenti di voi donne.
Voi riuscite ad amare un ladro e dirvi: " Eh lo so è un ladro ma io lo amo!".
Noi no. Siamo più razionali. 
Cioè tenersi la moglie che dà sicurezza e scopazzare in giro con le amichette, per molti di noi è buon senso.
E credimi, se questo buon senso è condiviso si va a nozze.
Mi spiego meglio: guarda che esistono anche donne che si mettono nei guai per dare retta ad un amichetto eh?
Magari tu pensi, ok, faccio un saltin con sto ometto e amen.
Ma dopo il saltin, sto qua inizia a fare cagate: mandarti i fiori a casa, tempestarti di sms, ecc..ecc..ecc...mettendoti in serio pericolo con tuo marito. Una si dice, maledizione...eccolo che si è attaccato dietro...


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa perozzino
> lei è libera di scegliere, se non sceglie e subisce solo la scelta del marito non può lamentarsi di un cazzo:unhappy::unhappy:


rispetto ama ma l'ho sempre pensata anche io così.
proprio perchè le voglio bene non riesco a capirla, ma le modalità dei sentimenti nelle coppie sono così tante e così diverse e ogni storia è a sè


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa perozzino
> lei è libera di scegliere, se non sceglie e subisce solo la scelta del marito non può lamentarsi di un cazzo:unhappy::unhappy:
> 
> *O forse la scelta l'ha fatta e non lo ammette*:singleeye:


mi sa che hai ragione...:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma che dite?? lui ha fatto la sua scelta, lei poteva fare la sua.
> mi tradisci? decido IO se andarmene o meno.
> mi molli? non posso che accettarlo. L'amore finisce, mica posso cacciartelo in vena con la siringa


Mi molli?
Lo subisco.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi molli?
> Lo subisco.


si, è vero.  lo subisci.
ma hai la possibilitità di fare una scelta, conseguente certo, però ce l'hai.
ama secondo me l'ha fatta, anche se ci ha messo tempo  e facendosi i suoi conti


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi molli?
> Lo subisco.


Si, è inevitabile.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Quello che mi colpisce di te, che fai tanto il duro ed il tecnico dell'amore, è che mi capisci tanto bene.


Semplicissimo: tu mi piaci da impazzire, no?
Poi ho provato anch'io certe cose nella mia pelle. No?
( anche se in misura infinitesimale).


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi molli?
> Lo subisco.


ovvio. che altro vuoi fare? l'amore, il sesso, lo stare bene può finire. Che vuoi fare? costringermi a stare con te anche se non sto più bene??


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> si, è vero.  lo subisci.
> ma hai la possibilitità di fare una scelta, conseguente certo, però ce l'hai.
> ama secondo me l'ha fatta, anche se ci ha messo tempo  e facendosi i suoi conti


Brutta bastarda, si è fatta gli altri conti e me niente...spetta io...
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ovvio. che altro vuoi fare? l'amore, il sesso, lo stare bene può finire. Che vuoi fare? costringermi a stare con te anche se non sto più bene??


No.
Se non stai bene con me, vattene.
Basta che non tenti di farmi credere che te ne vai per fare un favore a me eh?
IO decido se tu vai bene o meno a me.
Non tu per me.
A volte la fregatura sta nel tentare di essere ciò che non si è.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma in questi 5 anni sono successe tante cose...non l'ho capito xche' non l'ho voluto capire e xche' LUI faceva di tutto x tenermi legata a se' comunque...


 
Lo so che è così. L'hai detto tu "non hai voluto capire" e lui ti ha tenuto nell'illusione...questo è il suo torto.
Putroppo adesso sei tu quella che soffre lui mi spiace dirtelo ma credo proprio di no


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo so che è così. L'hai detto tu "non hai voluto capire" e lui ti ha tenuto nell'illusione...questo è il suo torto.
> Putroppo adesso sei tu quella che soffre lui mi spiace dirtelo ma credo proprio di no


Chi ama meno comanda.
Condiziona l'altro.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Se non stai bene con me, vattene.
> *Basta che non tenti di farmi credere che te ne vai per fare un favore a me eh?
> IO decido se tu vai bene o meno a me.
> ...


Si certo... il "me ne vado per non farti soffrire" è una cazzata da ragazzini...:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo... il "me ne vado per non farti soffrire" è una cazzata da ragazzini...:unhappy:


Appunto mi fanno incazzare le donne quando mi trattano da più stupido di quello che sono.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ama meno comanda.
> Condiziona l'altro.


Mi fa tristezza questa cosa ma è la pura verità


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Appunto mi fanno incazzare le donne quando mi trattano da più stupido di quello che sono.


beh caro conte, ma se una mi raccontasse una minchiata del genere giuro che non riuscirei a non ridere... cazzo, gli direi: evolviti! Sei peggio di un trilobite! Queste puttanate non le spacciano più nemmeno alle medie :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato: lui non "poteva" seguirla.
> Persa noi uomini siamo meno irrazionali nei sentimenti di voi donne.
> Voi riuscite ad amare un ladro e dirvi: " Eh lo so è un ladro ma io lo amo!".
> Noi no. Siamo più razionali.
> ...


Ma come fai a parlare sempre con quello stile, usando il linguaggio diretto con botta e risposta così significativi, con gli esempi delle amiche tue?
Sei inimitabile!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma infatti, io la penso esattamente come il tuo amico del cuore.*
> Te l'ho detto più volte che leggo te e sento parlare lui
> 
> *In fondo è DIO con Adamo no?*
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma infatti, io la penso esattamente come il tuo amico del cuore.*
> Te l'ho detto più volte che leggo te e sento parlare lui
> 
> *In fondo è DIO con Adamo no?*
> ...





farfalla ha detto:


> Non so se sono stata intelligente, so che questo discorso mi è stato fatto la prima volta che ci siamo visti e non era possibile fraintendere. E poi l'ha dimostrato oggi volta con i fatti. Sai qual è la cosa che mi ha sempre stupito che l'atteggiamento che aveva verso la sua famiglia l'aveva anche verso la mia. E questo gli ha fatto guadagnare un sacco di punti


 E tu sei convinta ancora che significasse rispetto?
Per chi?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma come fai a parlare sempre con quello stile, usando il linguaggio diretto con botta e risposta così significativi, con gli esempi delle amiche tue?
> Sei inimitabile!


Ho letto molto Balzac.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sbagliato: lui non "poteva" seguirla.
> Persa noi uomini siamo meno irrazionali nei sentimenti di voi donne.
> Voi riuscite ad amare un ladro e dirvi: " Eh lo so è un ladro ma io lo amo!".
> Noi no. Siamo più razionali.
> Cioè tenersi la moglie che dà sicurezza e scopazzare in giro con le amichette, per molti di noi è buon senso.


 Il tuo ragionemaneto, secondo me, non è del tutto errato.
*Io non lo condivido in alcun modo*...ma per molti/e è così.
Questo ragionamento è tipico di molti uomini, ed è attribuito agli uomini in generale...da un po' di tempo a questa parte anche molte donne agiscono così.


:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu sei convinta ancora che significasse rispetto?
> Per chi?


Non c'entra il rispetto qua, ma il buon senso.
La sua razionalità è stato il giusto complemento all'emotività di farfalla.
Entrambe ne hanno trovato giovamento.
Concordia Discors eh Persa?
Uno guidava e l'altro faceva da navigatore.
Se lei sognava troppo lui la riportava a terra.
Se lui era giù di tono lei lo rincuorava.
Persa non esiste: amarsi: le regole per l'utilizzo.
Non siamo frigoriferi o lavastoviglie.
Una lettera d'amore non è una circolare ministeriale.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> * Se non stai bene con me, vattene.*
> Basta che non tenti di farmi credere che te ne vai per fare un favore a me eh?
> IO decido se tu vai bene o meno a me.
> ...





moltimodi ha detto:


> Si certo... il "me ne vado per non farti soffrire" è una cazzata da ragazzini...:unhappy:


e mollare cosa vuol dire? Non ho parlato delle modalità ma dell'essenza del fatto e della sua ineluttabilità di fronte alla quale tu non puoi che subire.
non sto più bene con te e ti mollo, me ne vado. Ovvio no??
e anche se ti faccio cazzate di discorsi per addolcirti la pillola sempre me ne vado e ti mollo e tu subisci.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e mollare cosa vuol dire? Non ho parlato delle modalità ma dell'essenza del fatto e della sua ineluttabilità di fronte alla quale tu non puoi che subire.
> non sto più bene con te e ti mollo, me ne vado. Ovvio no??
> e anche se ti faccio cazzate di discorsi per addolcirti la pillola sempre me ne vado e ti mollo e tu subisci.


 certo abi, però addolcire la pillola è sacrosanto... ma l'esempio del conte è comico! Dai se una dice: me ne vado per farti un favore, è proprio una cogliona!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e mollare cosa vuol dire? Non ho parlato delle modalità ma dell'essenza del fatto e della sua ineluttabilità di fronte alla quale tu non puoi che subire.
> non sto più bene con te e ti mollo, me ne vado. Ovvio no??
> e anche se ti faccio cazzate di discorsi per addolcirti la pillola sempre me ne vado e ti mollo e tu subisci.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwF5YFXxboA


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo abi, però addolcire la pillola è sacrosanto... ma l'esempio del conte è comico! Dai se una dice: me ne vado per farti un favore, è proprio una cogliona!


si perozzino ma il senso era solo del subire il ...mollo:mexican: (suona male:carneval.
Che poi ti puoi incazzare finchè vuoi ma la resta inscì i stess.:unhappy:

perchè? le scuse di certi uomini?? a me uno mi mollò dicendomi: _ho paura, stiamo troppo bene insieme. Dobbiamo finirla!:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:_


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si perozzino ma il senso era solo del subire il ...mollo:mexican: (suona male:carneval.
> Che poi ti puoi incazzare finchè vuoi ma la resta inscì i stess.:unhappy:
> 
> perchè? le scuse di certi uomini?? a me uno mi mollò dicendomi: _ho paura, stiamo troppo bene insieme. Dobbiamo finirla!:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:_


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

_Mi piaci ma non sto bene con me stesso e meglio lasciarsi._
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> certo abi, però addolcire la pillola è sacrosanto... ma l'esempio del conte è comico! Dai se una dice: *me ne vado per farti un favore,* è proprio una cogliona!


col senno di poi per moltissime persone è stato così


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

un classico ...quando vuoi tagliare corto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKDi1fksI_0


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> col senno di poi per moltissime persone è stato così


Ti meriteresti un punto (anche di sutura) ma non posso... accontentati del quote


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> col senno di poi per moltissime persone è stato così



straaaaaaaaaaaaquoto! :up:

ma al solito, niente reputazione...


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> un classico ...quando vuoi tagliare corto
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKDi1fksI_0


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti meriteresti un punto (anche di sutura) ma non posso... accontentati del quote





senzasperanze ha detto:


> straaaaaaaaaaaaquoto! :up:
> 
> ma al solito, niente reputazione...


 
e intanto io resto spigiata :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si perozzino ma il senso era solo del subire il ...mollo:mexican: (suona male:carneval.
> Che poi ti puoi incazzare finchè vuoi ma la resta inscì i stess.:unhappy:
> 
> perchè? le scuse di certi uomini?? a me uno mi mollò dicendomi:_*ho paura, stiamo troppo bene insieme. Dobbiamo finirla*!:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:_


 ecco, vedi queste cazzate sono da campionati mondiali di pirlaggine :carneval: Non gli hai dato subito un calcio nelle palle? Così gli dicevi: _amore, vedi che non stiamo poi così bene? Resta con me! :carneval:_


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e intanto io resto spigiata :mrgreen::mrgreen:



E che ci possiamo fare?

Sondaggio.... sblocchiamo le reputazioni!!!!

Mi immagino il delirio dopo... 

Ma almeno una al giorno, senza doverla dare in giro...


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e intanto io resto spigiata :mrgreen::mrgreen:


guarda che non si vive di sola pigiatura (e di isola):mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> E che ci possiamo fare?
> 
> *Sondaggio.... sblocchiamo le reputazioni!!!!*
> 
> ...


Altro che tana delle tigri:carneval:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ecco, vedi queste cazzate sono da campionati mondiali di pirlaggine


 
dissento dotto collega, secondo me invece sono terapeutiche perchè ascoltandole uno dice: 
a) il ragazzo è creativo
b) m'è andata de culo :mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ecco, vedi queste cazzate sono da campionati mondiali di pirlaggine :carneval: Non gli hai dato subito un calcio nelle palle? Così gli dicevi: _amore, vedi che non stiamo poi così bene? Resta con me! :carneval:_


:carneval::carneval: la spiegò  dicendo poi che (siccome era sposato) stare così bene con me avrebbe messo a repentaglio la sua decisione di non mollare la moglie..
come dargli torto d'altronde??:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro che tana delle tigri:carneval:


Tutti gli utenti bannati.... forum deserto.... :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Fabry (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Altro che tana delle tigri:carneval:




Una serie di duelli all'ultimo sangue


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: la spiegò  dicendo poi che (siccome era sposato) stare così bene con me avrebbe messo a repentaglio la sua decisione di non mollare la moglie..
> come dargli torto d'altronde??:mrgreen:


Ma che paraculo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la spiegò dicendo poi che (siccome era sposato) *stare così bene con me avrebbe messo a repentaglio la sua decisione di non mollare la moglie..*
> come dargli torto d'altronde??:mrgreen:


io la trovo geniale !!
e poi scusa, meglio che ti mollo perchè m'hai rotto i coglioni no?
un pò di delicatezza.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che paraculo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


però ha ragione brugola: mi fece un gran favore


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

*ecco come tagliare!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkQRpPOfQNE


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io la trovo geniale !!
> e poi scusa, meglio che ti mollo perchè m'hai rotto i coglioni no?
> un pò di delicatezza.....:mrgreen:


 dici che dovevo ringraziarlo??:mexican:


----------



## ranatan (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che non si vive di sola pigiatura (e di isola):mrgreen:


Si potrebbe mettre su un business...io posso ancora pigiare chiunque...metto all'asta il mio voto!


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> Tutti gli utenti bannati.... forum deserto.... :rotfl: :rotfl:





Fabry ha detto:


> Una serie di duelli all'ultimo sangue


Ne restera' solo uno... e credo sara' l'Admin :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> dissento dotto collega, secondo me invece sono terapeutiche perchè ascoltandole uno dice:
> a) il ragazzo è creativo
> b) m'è andata de culo :mrgreen:


esimia, ma creativo dove? Mi sa che la usavano già i Neanderthal queste minchiate! :carneval:
Sul punto due, condivido!


----------



## ranatan (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval: la spiegò dicendo poi che (siccome era sposato) stare così bene con me avrebbe messo a repentaglio la sua decisione di non mollare la moglie..
> come dargli torto d'altronde??:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> però ha ragione brugola: mi fece un gran favore


Come no :up:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ne restera' solo uno... e credo sara' l'Admin :rotfl:



L'ho sempre pensato... l'unica moderazione che possa funzionare sul serio non è quella democratica... ma quella dittatoriale! 

Ovvero Admin dovrebbe ri-editare ogni post personalmente prima della pubblicazione! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> dissento dotto collega, secondo me invece sono terapeutiche perchè ascoltandole uno dice:
> a) il ragazzo è creativo
> b) m'è andata de culo :mrgreen:


Penso anche io... il modo in cui si viene mollati ci mostra cio' che abbiamo perso... spesso proprio niente


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> L'ho sempre pensato... l'unica moderazione che possa funzionare sul serio non è quella democratica... ma quella dittatoriale!
> 
> Ovvero Admin dovrebbe ri-editare ogni post personalmente prima della pubblicazione! :rotfl::rotfl:


come facevano su tradimento.it...non rieditare ma leggerli prima tutti sì


----------



## minnie (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Guarda che è lui sbagliato.
> E se te lo dico io ci puoi credere perchè ne ho uno uguale in casa. E la sua storia con l'altra è durata grosso modo lo stesso tempo...
> Sarebbe stato meglio avesse seguito lei . Ora stavamo tutti bene.


Tu credi? guarda me.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *esimia, ma creativo dove*? Mi sa che la usavano già i Neanderthal queste minchiate! :carneval:
> Sul punto due, condivido!


non mi dire che quella del tipo di abi del sto troppo bene con te con relativa spiegazione   non era creativa.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come facevano su tradimento.it...non rieditare ma leggerli prima tutti sì




e funzionava?


----------



## ranatan (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> io la trovo geniale !!
> e poi scusa, meglio che ti mollo perchè m'hai rotto i coglioni no?
> un pò di delicatezza.....:mrgreen:


Una volta anche io troncai in modo meschinello.
Gli dissi che non potevo più frequentarlo perchè "i miei genitori non volevano!" Peccato che avevo più di vent'anni


----------



## ranatan (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come facevano su tradimento.it...non rieditare ma leggerli prima tutti sì


Davvero? Dici che li leggevano prima di pubblicarli? Mi sembra un lavoro da matti, considerato il tempo che richiederebbe un'operazione simile.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

senzasperanze ha detto:


> e funzionava?


naturalmente no


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> naturalmente no


:rotfl: l'ho detto.... rieditare tutto! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Davvero? Dici che li leggevano prima di pubblicarli? Mi sembra un lavoro da matti, considerato il tempo che richiederebbe un'operazione simile.


in teoria sì , in pratica non credo.
pubblicavano tre o quattro aggiornamenti e magari leggevano solo qualcuno di questi.
ma era a loro discrezione pubblicare o no


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Una volta anche io troncai in modo meschinello.
> Gli dissi che non potevo più frequentarlo perchè "i miei genitori non volevano!" Peccato che avevo più di vent'anni


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: che fetecchietta


----------



## ranatan (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: che fetecchietta


Hai ragione. Ti pigerò


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

ranatan ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Ti pigerò


:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> non mi dire che quella del tipo di abi del sto troppo bene con te con relativa spiegazione non era creativa.....:mrgreen::mrgreen:


sto troppo bene è usata parecchio con annesse variabili del caso... quella usata da lui, che gli impedisse di tornare dalla moglie, si ammetto che lì è stato creativo :carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *sto troppo bene è usata parecchio con annesse variabili del caso..*. quella usata da lui, che gli impedisse di tornare dalla moglie, si ammetto che lì è stato creativo :carneval:


sottococo, neanche coco.

Manco originale quindi:sonar:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu sei convinta ancora che significasse rispetto?
> Per chi?


Si. Per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Per me.


 Son contenta per te.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lui non sta mentendo per il loro bene. L'unica a cui ha mentito sei tu.
> Lui sa come stanno le cose da sempre. Lui sa che quella è sua moglie tu sei l'amante.
> Lui sta bene con sua moglie, si nasconde dietro ai figli perchè spera di intenerirti.
> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> ...


 
Incredibile! le stesse parole le ho dette io a mio marito all'epoca.

"La nostra storia, l'amore deve portare felicità.  Se non lo fa non va bene...bisogna chiudere"

Più su invece affermi che lui sta bene con la moglie.
Questo non è vero.
Starebbe bene anche con una notte-giorno.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Incredibile! le stesse parole le ho dette io a mio marito all'epoca.
> 
> "La nostra storia, l'amore deve portare felicità.  Se non lo fa non va bene...bisogna chiudere"


e?? che ti ha risposto?


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ma in questi 5 anni sono successe tante cose...non l'ho capito xche' non l'ho voluto capire e xche' LUI faceva di tutto x tenermi legata a se' comunque...


Chissà perché ho la sensazione che questa non sia la puntata finale di questa storia.
Elisa aspetta che lui la richiami. Più passa il tempo più questa telefonata sarà importante. Lui conoscerà i tempi giusti. Non dico che lo faccia per calcolo ma dopo cinque anni avrà capito come funziona la nostra amica.
Se avesse insistito subito lei avrebbe acquisito una posizione di vantaggio chiedendogli di effettuare la famosa scelta che lui fa solo finta di rimandare.
Così, invece, non è costretto a mettersi in condizione di doverti dare una risposta che non è in grado di darti.
Invece quando si farà risentire (ammesso che non lo faccia tu prima) sarai (sarete) sopraffatti dall'emozione di rivedersi e di illudersi ancora.
In fondo questo schema ha funzionato per così tanto che sei più abituata a questo che ad un rapporto paritario, normale.
Io mi auguro che tu abbia davvero la forza adesso di dare una svolta decisa alla situazione ed accettare il fatto che voler bene a te significa finirla definitivamente... Le "ricadute", per il tipo di rapporto che hai, servono solo a ricominciare tutto daccapo ed ad allontanare ancora il momento del risveglio.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Incredibile! le stesse parole le ho dette io a mio marito all'epoca.
> 
> "La nostra storia, l'amore deve portare felicità. Se non lo fa non va bene...bisogna chiudere"
> 
> ...


L'amore è una cosa. L'amante per come la vedo io un'altra.
Ma è vero anche a mio marito l'ho detto più volte. Il giorno che il vivere con me è incopatibile con la tua serenità vai via non restare insieme a me per nessun altro motivo, nè per i figli, nè per la gente...
Se il suo "lui" è felice o meno con la moglie non lo sapremo mai parto dal presupposto che se ci resta è perchè per lui è meglio stare con la moglie che con lei.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Chissà perché ho la sensazione che questa non sia la puntata finale di questa storia.
> Elisa aspetta che lui la richiami. Più passa il tempo più questa telefonata sarà importante. Lui conoscerà i tempi giusti. Non dico che lo faccia per calcolo ma dopo cinque anni avrà capito come funziona la nostra amica.
> Se avesse insistito subito lei avrebbe acquisito una posizione di vantaggio chiedendogli di effettuare la famosa scelta che lui fa solo finta di rimandare.
> Così, invece, non è costretto a mettersi in condizione di doverti dare una risposta che non è in grado di darti.
> ...


L'ho pensato anch'io spero solo che lei resista e se cede ceda consapevole di come stanno le cose mettendo lui nella giusta posizione all'interno della sua vita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'amore è una cosa. L'amante per come la vedo io un'altra.
> Ma è vero anche a mio marito l'ho detto più volte. Il giorno che il vivere con me è incopatibile con la tua serenità vai via non restare insieme a me per nessun altro motivo, nè per i figli, nè per la gente...
> Se il suo "lui" è felice o meno con la moglie non lo sapremo mai parto dal presupposto che se ci resta è perchè per lui è meglio stare con la moglie che con lei.


 Però non si è domandato (come non te lo sei domandato tu) se per la moglie fosse meglio vivere con uno che la tradisce.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Chissà perché ho la sensazione che questa non sia la puntata finale di questa storia.
> Elisa aspetta che lui la richiami. Più passa il tempo più questa telefonata sarà importante. Lui conoscerà i tempi giusti. Non dico che lo faccia per calcolo ma dopo cinque anni avrà capito come funziona la nostra amica.
> Se avesse insistito subito lei avrebbe acquisito una posizione di vantaggio chiedendogli di effettuare la famosa scelta che lui fa solo finta di rimandare.
> Così, invece, non è costretto a mettersi in condizione di doverti dare una risposta che non è in grado di darti.
> ...


Una botta d'ottimismo ci voleva :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non si è domandato (come non te lo sei domandato tu) se per la moglie fosse meglio vivere con uno che la tradisce.


Perchè c'è bisogno di domandarselo? Nel momento in cui tradisci sai a chi fai del male. 
Ebbene si l'abbiamo fatto lo stesso. Crocifissaci e finiamola lì.
Continuo a credere che nel suo caso il torto che le ha fatta e inferiore a quello che ha saputo darle. E le ha dato tanto te lo assicuro. 
Non so se io sono stata capace di fare lo stesso con mio marito. Spero di si e se no almeno io ho il tempo per provare a farlo.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Cerca di non dirgli niente della tua storia con un altro uomo. Per entrambi è meglio tacere...:unhappy:


ha volte si dice (prima che accada di essere traditi) : io nel caso vorrei sapere tutto! 
Bhè io dico forse è meglio non sapere niente!


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> L'ho pensato anch'io spero solo che lei resista e se cede ceda consapevole di come stanno le cose mettendo lui nella giusta posizione all'interno della sua vita


io voglio che sia la puntata finale...e comunque Alfeo ha ragione...lui non si sta' facendo sentire xche' sa' che in questo momento non gli conviene. Aspetta che io senta la sua "mancanza" per poi "agire"... o sperando lo faccia io. 
Ma questa volta, anche se dovessi impazzire dal dolore, tipo astinenza da droga, io non cedero'. Se dovesse scrivere o chiamare, non rispondero'. Non per sentire le solite cose...senza andare mai avanti. E so' che tanto lui non direbbe niente altro perche' niente altro vuole.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Una botta d'ottimismo ci voleva :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> ha volte si dice (prima che accada di essere traditi) : io nel caso vorrei sapere tutto!
> Bhè io dico forse è meglio non sapere niente!


Sai Giuma credo che tu abbia ragione solo se non si è fatta mancare nient'altro. Scusa se credo che nel tuo caso è giusto che tu lo sappia e che ti faccia riflettere sul fatto che forse il tradimento è la cosa meno grave che ti ha fatto se paragonata a come ti sta trattando. Quindi il tradimento è un'aggravante a comportamenti già gravi di per sè.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> NON L'HA SEGUITA PERCHE' NON HA VOLUTO SEGUIRLA. NON L'AMAVA.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per una cosa che gli piaceva senza amore, per pure egoismo, egocentrismo e narcisismo.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per sè, non per lei.
> 
> *Non gli frega niente di nessuno*!!!


Non l'amava? sbagli. L'amava e molto. Non abbastanza forse. Non dimenticare che "per educazione" non voleva porre fine al matrimonio. Educazione che io non ho avuto visto che i miei divorziarono.  questa fu la mia risosta. Ma siccome, e lo sapete tutti, io non sono una donna con le palle sono andata avanti cieca e sorda al mio dolore per cercare di riconquistare quello che io credevo fosse il mio uomo. Dopo 4 anni ho detto basta e lui ha voluto provare ancora. E' passato un altro anno ed è sicuramente finita.

Gli frega solo di sè? forse si. E dei figli.
Non di me.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Però non si è domandato (come non te lo sei domandato tu) se per la moglie fosse meglio vivere con uno che la tradisce.


Ma perchè chiedersi queste cose Persa, lo sai bene come lo so io che peer i traditori ci sono solo loro stessi su tutti gli altri, che tradiscono per l'amore per loro stessi, che gli frega dell'amante, del marito, dei figli in quel momento. E' il dopo che diventa un disastro, quando  cascano giù da quell'albero fatto di giovinezza non esistente e spensieratezza da giovincelli che non è compatibile con la loro vita.
Per Elisa...ok, te lo avevamo detto, te lo avevamo predetto ed è successo tutto come era nel copione, adesso ti metti il cuore in pace e porti uin minimo di rispetto a quella sfortunata persona che è tuo marito che non ha potuto scegliere se avere o no siffatta sventura?


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma perchè chiedersi queste cose Persa, lo sai bene come lo so io che peer i traditori ci sono solo loro stessi su tutti gli altri, che tradiscono per l'amore per loro stessi, che gli frega dell'amante, del marito, dei figli in quel momento. *E' il dopo che diventa un disastro, quando cascano giù da quell'albero fatto di giovinezza non esistente e spensieratezza da giovincelli che non è compatibile con la loro vita*.
> Per Elisa...ok, te lo avevamo detto, te lo avevamo predetto ed è successo tutto come era nel copione, adesso ti metti il cuore in pace e porti uin minimo di rispetto a quella sfortunata persona che è tuo marito che non ha potuto scegliere se avere o no siffatta sventura?


 Vabbè Daniele, che c'entra... la vecchiaia arriva per tutti, fedifraghi impenitenti o monogami fedeli...


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io voglio che sia la puntata finale...e comunque Alfeo ha ragione...lui non si sta' facendo sentire xche' sa' che in questo momento non gli conviene. Aspetta che io senta la sua "mancanza" per poi "agire"... o sperando lo faccia io.
> Ma questa volta, anche se dovessi impazzire dal dolore, tipo astinenza da droga, io non cedero'. Se dovesse scrivere o chiamare, non rispondero'. Non per sentire le solite cose...senza andare mai avanti. E so' che tanto lui non direbbe niente altro perche' niente altro vuole.


Ogni volta che vuoi sentire il tuo poco serio seriale...fare sesso con tuo marito no? Eh!!! Sai non ci penserai più a quel dolore...ed in asurdo renderai felice un povero omino.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vabbè Daniele, che c'entra... la vecchiaia arriva per tutti, fedifraghi impenitenti o monogami fedeli...


Non è vecchiaia, è consapevolezza di essere stati pezzi di pupù con quella persona che si è presa in giro e magari ci ha fatto anche dei figli.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè devi delegare sempre la scelta agli altri? Vivere sempre sulle scelte altrui non è vivere, imho.


 
All'epoca era lui che voleva l'altra. Secondo me spettava a lui decidere di andarsene. Io lo amavo tanto...se lui diceva di amare entrambe , se nel letto abbracciato a me mi diceva "ora sto bene"...ovvio speravo fosse per lei una sbandata e per me amore. Il tempo mi ha dimostrato che invece anche per me è altro e sono stanca morta di fingere un benessere che non ho a stare qui con lui.


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni volta che vuoi sentire *il tuo poco serio seriale*...fare sesso con tuo marito no? Eh!!! Sai non ci penserai più a quel dolore...ed in asurdo renderai felice un *povero omino*.


e anche questi due li abbiamo sistemati :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è vecchiaia, è consapevolezza di essere stati pezzi di pupù con quella persona che si è presa in giro e magari ci ha fatto anche dei figli.


e secondo te uno con l'età acquista questa conspevolezza? Ma hai presente quanti vecchi stronzi ci sono in giro? Guarda che il vino stappato, col tempo diventa aceto...


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> e anche questi due li abbiamo sistemati :mrgreen:


 è un duro lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo...:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè c'è bisogno di domandarselo? Nel momento in cui tradisci sai a chi fai del male.
> Ebbene si l'abbiamo fatto lo stesso. Crocifissaci e finiamola lì.
> *Continuo a credere che nel suo caso il torto che le ha fatta e inferiore a quello che ha saputo darle. *E le ha dato tanto te lo assicuro.
> Non so se io sono stata capace di fare lo stesso con mio marito. Spero di si e se no almeno io ho il tempo per provare a farlo.



Io spero di non incontrare MAI (o mai più) nella mia vita un essere che mi faccia un torto molto inferiore a quello che mi da.
Preferirei un tipo che mi tratta da schifo e mi faccia dei torti...almeno è coerente e so cosa aspettarmi da lui. :condom:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e secondo te uno con l'età acquista questa conspevolezza? Ma hai presente quanti vecchi stronzi ci sono in giro? Guarda che il vino stappato, col tempo diventa aceto...


Se uno è stupido mai ci arriverà... ma vivere da bestia una vita è come non vivere. La consapevolezza è qualcosa di orribile e bello allo stesso tempo, è una vera crescita.
Si di vecchi stronzi c'è pieno il mondo...pensa li chiamo parassiti, oppure AIDS, pershè "se li conosci li eviti!" esistono e sono un memento alle bassezze umane.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io spero di non incontrare MAI (o mai più) nella mia vita un essere che mi faccia un torto molto inferiore a quello che mi da.
> Preferirei un tipo che mi tratta da schifo e mi faccia dei torti...almeno è coerente e so cosa aspettarmi da lui. :condom:


Cazzo Eliade, hai proprio ragione.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se uno è stupido mai ci arriverà... ma vivere da bestia una vita è come non vivere. *La consapevolezza è qualcosa di orribile e bello allo stesso tempo, è una vera crescita.*
> Si di vecchi stronzi c'è pieno il mondo...pensa li chiamo parassiti, oppure AIDS, pershè "se li conosci li eviti!" esistono e sono un memento alle bassezze umane.


Fa soffrire ma fa crescere, è vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> A volte si dice (prima che accada di essere traditi) : io nel caso vorrei sapere tutto!
> Bhè io dico forse è meglio non sapere niente!


 Dipende dalle situazioni.
Dipende dal tradimento.
Un tradimento breve che si chiude è meglio non saperlo.
Un tradimento continuato è meglio saperlo.
Un tradimento come quello dell'amante di farfalla è meglio che non lo sappia.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalle situazioni.
> Dipende dal tradimento.
> Un tradimento breve che si chiude è meglio non saperlo.
> Un tradimento continuato è meglio saperlo.
> Un tradimento come quello dell'amante di farfalla è meglio che non lo sappia.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalle situazioni.
> Dipende dal tradimento.
> Un tradimento breve che si chiude è meglio non saperlo.
> Un tradimento continuato è meglio saperlo.
> Un tradimento come quello dell'amante di farfalla è meglio che non lo sappia.


Persa, dipende dai contesti no?
Però permane sempre una cosa, che chi tradisce dovrebbe ridare la libertà a chi ha tradito non lasciandolo chiuso nella coppia mmentre l'altro se la spassa, no?


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> io voglio che sia la puntata finale...e comunque Alfeo ha ragione...lui non si sta' facendo sentire xche' sa' che in questo momento non gli conviene. Aspetta che io senta la sua "mancanza" per poi "agire"... o sperando lo faccia io.
> Ma questa volta, anche se dovessi impazzire dal dolore, tipo astinenza da droga, io non cedero'. Se dovesse scrivere o chiamare, non rispondero'. Non per sentire le solite cose...senza andare mai avanti. E so' che tanto lui non direbbe niente altro perche' niente altro vuole.


Mi fa piacere sentirlo.
E' anche calzante il parallelo con la droga. E' chiaramente una forma di dipendenza.
Sei costretta a vederlo comunque (tipo colleghi) o dovete cercarvi per vedervi?
Nel primo caso è molto più difficile... nel secondo la volontà più facilmente può gestire gli impulsi nefasti.
Non stare a chiederti come sta lui... se gli manchi... So che vorresti saperlo e da una parte immagini che il suo silenzio sia sintomo di distacco dall'altro speri che abbia il tuo stesso combattimento interiore.
A te non deve affatto riguardare... probabilmente anche lui soffre, ma quel che deve essere importante per te è la tua salvaguardia e la tua dignità.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non l'amava? sbagli. L'amava e molto. Non abbastanza forse. Non dimenticare che "per educazione" non voleva porre fine al matrimonio. Educazione che io non ho avuto visto che i miei divorziarono. questa fu la mia risosta. Ma siccome, e lo sapete tutti, io non sono una donna con le palle sono andata avanti cieca e sorda al mio dolore per cercare di riconquistare quello che io credevo fosse il mio uomo. Dopo 4 anni ho detto basta e lui ha voluto provare ancora. E' passato un altro anno ed è sicuramente finita.
> 
> Gli frega solo di sè? forse si. E dei figli.
> Non di me.


Neanche a te frega di te stessa, come potrebbe interessare a lui?
Tu non esigi rispetto.
Aspetta che trovi un'altra di cui si innamorerà davvero e vedrai come mollerà tutto alla faccia dell'educazione.
Tu escludi questa possibilità come se quella fosse stata l'ultima...quella vera ...l'amore! Lo pensi solo perché l'hai vissuta e hai visto che è andato avanti nonostante il tuo dolore.

Guarda che a me dispiace dirti ste cose perché pensare che fosse amore ti nobilita lui e rende meno vano il tuo dolore, ma se non ridimensione i fatti e lui, non riuscirai mai a venirne fuori.
E non dico a venirne fuori con una separazione, dico venirne fuori emotivamente.
Tu vorresti poter pensare "che tutto questo dolore non è mai esistito", ma è esistito e avertelo inflitto è dipeso da lui dal suo egoismo e dalle sue scelte non da un amore esterno a lui che, come un demone, ha rapito lui e divorato il tuo cuore.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere sentirlo.
> E' anche calzante il parallelo con la droga. E' chiaramente una forma di dipendenza.
> Sei costretta a vederlo comunque (tipo colleghi) o dovete cercarvi per vedervi?
> Nel primo caso è molto più difficile... nel secondo la volontà più facilmente può gestire gli impulsi nefasti.
> ...


 Bell'intervento!


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non l'amava? sbagli. L'amava e molto. Non abbastanza forse. Non dimenticare che "per educazione" non voleva porre fine al matrimonio. Educazione che io non ho avuto visto che i miei divorziarono. questa fu la mia risosta. Ma siccome, e lo sapete tutti, io non sono una donna con le palle sono andata avanti cieca e sorda al mio dolore per cercare di riconquistare quello che io credevo fosse il mio uomo. Dopo 4 anni ho detto basta e lui ha voluto provare ancora. E' passato un altro anno ed è sicuramente finita.
> 
> Gli frega solo di sè? forse si. E dei figli.
> Non di me.


E' vero, lo credo anch'io.
Per quanto possa essere insensibile e truffatore quest'uomo ha continuato per cinque anni una storia che sicuramente ha avuto momenti molto dolorosi... dai quali si è difeso con bugie dette anche a se stesso probabilmente.
Immagino che non rientri proprio nelle sue corde il divorzio e proprio non riuscirebbe a gestire (emotivamente) la cosa... E allora prefereisce andare avanti così in una via di mezzo che non serve a nessuno senza trovare la forza di andare in una qualsiasi direzione.
La nostra amica sarebbe una scommessa sul futuro che non si sente di affrontare e forse, davvero, non la ama abbastanza da lasciarla, almeno.
Ma sull'intensità dell'amore non esiste uno strumento di misura "assoluto" nè "relativo" e ognuna dà quel che può, in relazione al momento della sua vita e a quel che ha davvero dentro.
Semplicemente si sono incontrati in un momento sbagliato della loro vita e rimediare è praticamente impossibile perché entrambi sanno (in fondo lo sa anche lei) che una eventuale vita in due potrebbe benissimo andare a ramengo precipitando entrambi in un vortice di nulla.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dipende dalle situazioni.
> Dipende dal tradimento.
> Un tradimento breve che si chiude è meglio non saperlo.
> Un tradimento continuato è meglio saperlo.
> Un tradimento come quello dell'amante di farfalla è meglio che non lo sappia.


Io lo vorrei sapere in tutti e tre i casi, ma io son strana lo so.:condom:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io spero di non incontrare MAI (o mai più) nella mia vita un essere che mi faccia un torto molto inferiore a quello che mi da.
> Preferirei un tipo che mi tratta da schifo e mi faccia dei torti...almeno è coerente e so cosa aspettarmi da lui. :condom:


Esasperando quindi,  preferisci uno che ti riempie di botte, che gioca i tuoi soldi, che ti tratta male davanti ai tuoi amici e ai tuoi cari...però almeno sai che è cosi?
Io non lo so...ma questi sono punti di vista.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> e secondo te uno con l'età acquista questa conspevolezza? Ma hai presente quanti vecchi stronzi ci sono in giro? Guarda che il vino stappato, col tempo diventa aceto...


 Com'è vero!
Pinochet mica era un povero vecchietto divorato dai rimorsi.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Chi ama meno comanda.
> Condiziona l'altro.


straquoto    :applauso:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Persa, dipende dai contesti no?
> Però permane sempre una cosa, che chi tradisce dovrebbe ridare la libertà a chi ha tradito non lasciandolo chiuso nella coppia mmentre l'altro se la spassa, no?


 Dovrebbe.
Ma se la cosa è passata, informarlo dopo è insensato.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io lo vorrei sapere in tutti e tre i casi, ma io son strana lo so.:condom:


PErchè strana? Questo credo sia soggettiva


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a te frega di te stessa, come potrebbe interessare a lui?
> Tu non esigi rispetto.
> Aspetta che trovi un'altra di cui si innamorerà davvero e vedrai come mollerà tutto alla faccia dell'educazione.
> Tu escludi questa possibilità come se quella fosse stata l'ultima...quella vera ...l'amore! Lo pensi solo perché l'hai vissuta e hai visto che è andato avanti nonostante il tuo dolore.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso::up:
ama, sai l'affetto che ho per te ma non c'è una virgola che non sia corretta.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esasperando quindi, preferisci uno che ti riempie di botte, che gioca i tuoi soldi, che ti tratta male davanti ai tuoi amici e ai tuoi cari...però almeno sai che è cosi?
> Io non lo so...ma questi sono punti di vista.


 Esasperare non ha senso.
Però quello che pesa nel tradimento è la menzogna.
Ma finché non tocca non si riesce a capirlo.
E la menzogna sta anche nel non detto.
Perché è sulla sincerità che si basa una relazione.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esasperare non ha senso.
> Però quello che pesa nel tradimento è la menzogna.
> Ma finché non tocca non si riesce a capirlo.
> E la menzogna sta anche nel non detto.
> Perché è sulla sincerità che si basa una relazione.


peggio Persa, quello che pesa è la menzogna e dopo anche quello che sembrava vero diventa pura falsità. Dopo ci si chiede una cosa, ma come ho fatto solo a chiedere a quella persona come si chiamava? e ci si inizia ad isterrogare sui propri errori che ci sono sempre, ma molto meno di quelli dei traditori.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esasperando quindi, preferisci uno che ti riempie di botte, che gioca i tuoi soldi, che ti tratta male davanti ai tuoi amici e ai tuoi cari...però almeno sai che è cosi?
> Io non lo so...ma questi sono punti di vista.


A parte che hai fatto un esempio decisamente estremo...che poco ha a che vedere con la tipologia del tuo amante...cooomunque...
 Sicuro...perchè uno così lo mando a fare in c**o alla prima occasione, e molto prima che mi metta le mani addosso.
Uno come il tuo amante (per fare un esempio, perchè non ho altri uomini a disposizione) mi potrebbe anche dare molto come marito, ma me ne frego se non ho il rispetto in altre occasioni (e farsi un'amante per 2 anni, non è portare rispetto per me). Questo in linea generale, ovvio che non sapendolo, avrei un'impressione di lui del tutto errata.
A questo punto, preferisco uno come il conte (qui il paragone è già più fattibile): io sono così, ho le mie _amiche_ e i miei spazi, a te non farei mai mancare nulla come marito/amante/amico,...se ti sta bene è bene..altrimenti ciao. Mia liberissima scelta accettare o no.

Preferisco avere ben chiara la visione di chi ho davanti, piuttosto che rivecere tanto, ma poi avere pugnalate alle spalle così.
Mi son spiegata?


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esasperare non ha senso.
> Però quello che pesa nel tradimento è la menzogna.
> Ma finché non tocca non si riesce a capirlo.
> E la menzogna sta anche nel non detto.
> Perché è sulla sincerità che si basa una relazione.


 Come rapresenteresti questa menzogna? Penso che il momento peggiore sia quando sospetti ma non hai nessuna certezza, e lui ti tiene in quella situazione... giusto?


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè strana? Questo credo sia soggettiva


Giusto. 


Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esasperare non ha senso.
> Però quello che pesa nel tradimento è la menzogna.
> Ma finché non tocca non si riesce a capirlo.
> E la menzogna sta anche nel non detto.
> Perché è sulla sincerità che si basa una relazione.


 Quoto.:up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte che hai fatto un esempio decisamente estremo...che poco ha a che vedere con la tipologia del tuo amante...cooomunque...
> Sicuro...perchè uno così lo mando a fare in c**o alla prima occasione, e molto prima che mi metta le mani addosso.
> Uno come il tuo amante (per fare un esempio, perchè non ho altri uomini a disposizione) mi potrebbe anche dare molto come marito, ma me ne frego se non ho il rispetto in altre occasioni (e farsi un'amante per 2 anni, non è portare rispetto per me). Questo in linea generale, ovvio che non sapendolo, avrei un'impressione di lui del tutto errata.
> A questo punto, preferisco uno come il conte (qui il paragone è già più fattibile): io sono così, ho le mie _amiche_ e i miei spazi, a te non farei mai mancare nulla come marito/amante/amico,...se ti sta bene è bene..altrimenti ciao. Mia liberissima scelta accettare o no.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come rapresenteresti questa menzogna? Penso che il momento peggiore sia quando sospetti ma non hai nessuna certezza, e lui ti tiene in quella situazione... giusto?


No la menzogna è consolare perché lo vedi stanco o non caricarlo di problemi tuoi perché lo immagini caricato dei propri ...invece sta pensando come organizzarsi per pagare il motel...


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No la menzogna è consolare perché lo vedi stanco o non caricarlo di problemi tuoi perché lo immagini caricato dei propri ...invece sta pensando come organizzarsi per pagare il motel...


Capisco, brutte storie... però se dovessi immaginarmi in quella situazione, credo che ciò che mi farebbe uscire di testa è il dubbio... cioè, quando lo scopro.. ok, c'è dolore rabbia... ma i fantasmi del dubbio, che l'altro non vuol dissolvere, devono essere spaventosi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Esasperare non ha senso.
> Però quello che pesa nel tradimento è la menzogna.
> Ma finché non tocca non si riesce a capirlo.
> E la menzogna sta anche nel non detto.
> Perché è sulla sincerità che si basa una relazione.


Non avrà senso ma era quello che diceva lei.
Ma chi di ha detto che non mi rendo conto del peso della menzogna. Ma pensi che se mio marito mi sbattesse fuori casa io riuscirei a dargli torto?
Noi traditori non capiamo come vi sentite voi ma sicuramente facciamo lo sforzo di provarci. Voi no eh? Voi ve ne state lì a sputare sentenze dall'alto della vostra perfezione. Ma voi torti ai vostri partner non ne avete fatti mai? voi siete immuni da qualunque accusa?
La sincerità è uno dei tanti fattori su cui si basa una relazione, non l'unico. Umiltà un minimo di umiltà...la perfezione è ben lontana da tutti noi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Capisco, brutte storie... però se dovessi immaginarmi in quella situazione, credo che ciò che mi farebbe uscire di testa è il dubbio... cioè, quando lo scopro.. ok, c'è dolore rabbia... ma i fantasmi del dubbio, che l'altro non vuol dissolvere, devono essere spaventosi.


 Il dubbio io non l'ho avuto.
Ma se penso quando ho sgridato i figli per salvaguarlo...mentre... mi viene una rabbia ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non avrà senso ma era quello che diceva lei.
> Ma chi di ha detto che non mi rendo conto del peso della menzogna. Ma pensi che se mio marito mi sbattesse fuori casa io riuscirei a dargli torto?
> Noi traditori non capiamo come vi sentite voi ma sicuramente facciamo lo sforzo di provarci. Voi no eh? Voi ve ne state lì a sputare sentenze dall'alto della vostra perfezione. Ma voi torti ai vostri partner non ne avete fatti mai? voi siete immuni da qualunque accusa?
> La sincerità è uno dei tanti fattori su cui si basa una relazione, non l'unico. Umiltà un minimo di umiltà...la perfezione è ben lontana da tutti noi.


 Ma che c'entrano superiorità, perfezione e umiltà ...come se il traditore per il resto fosse perfetto ...dai!!!


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> A parte che hai fatto un esempio decisamente estremo...che poco ha a che vedere con la tipologia del tuo amante...cooomunque...
> Sicuro...perchè uno così lo mando a fare in c**o alla prima occasione, e molto prima che mi metta le mani addosso.
> Uno come il tuo amante (per fare un esempio, perchè non ho altri uomini a disposizione) mi potrebbe anche dare molto come marito, ma me ne frego se non ho il rispetto in altre occasioni (e farsi un'amante per 2 anni, non è portare rispetto per me). Questo in linea generale, ovvio che non sapendolo, avrei un'impressione di lui del tutto errata.
> A questo punto, preferisco uno come il conte (qui il paragone è già più fattibile): io sono così, ho le mie _amiche_ e i miei spazi, a te non farei mai mancare nulla come marito/amante/amico,...se ti sta bene è bene..altrimenti ciao. Mia liberissima scelta accettare o no.
> ...


Questo lo quoto quasi in toto. Il rispetto si mostra anche in altri modi.
Ecco diciamo che al mio lui veniva più facile fare il discorso, che fa il Conte, con me piuttosto che con sua moglie. Questo può essere stato il suo limite. E su questo posso riflettere in effetti


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il dubbio io non l'ho avuto.
> Ma se penso quando ho sgridato i figli per salvaguarlo...mentre... mi viene una rabbia ...


 Immagino bene... :unhappy:


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> All'epoca era lui che voleva l'altra. Secondo me spettava a lui decidere di andarsene. Io lo amavo tanto...se lui diceva di amare entrambe , se nel letto abbracciato a me mi diceva "ora sto bene"...ovvio speravo fosse per lei una sbandata e per me amore. Il tempo mi ha dimostrato che invece anche per me è altro e sono stanca morta di fingere un benessere che non ho a stare qui con lui.


sono tutti uguali !

.... lei non vale neanche un quarto di quanto vali Tu ! ...

e allora? io sono qui che soffro mentre con lei te la spassi!! :incazzato:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il dubbio io non l'ho avuto.
> Ma se penso quando ho sgridato i figli per salvaguarlo...mentre... mi viene una rabbia ...


Persa senti, io non ho mai letto la tua storia (e non so nemmeno se l'hai mai scritta), però te lo devo dire (non riesco a tenerlo per me): ogni tanto dai dei particolarari molto tristi della tua storia. :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo lo quoto quasi in toto. Il rispetto si mostra anche in altri modi.
> Ecco diciamo che al mio lui veniva più facile fare il discorso, che fa il Conte, con me piuttosto che con sua moglie. Questo può essere stato il suo limite. E su questo posso riflettere in effetti


 Sicuro, il rispetto si mostra anche in altre occasioni, io parlavo il tutto riferito al tradimento ecc.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Persa senti, io non ho mai letto la tua storia (e non so nemmeno se l'hai mai scritta), però te lo devo dire (non riesco a tenerlo per me): ogni tanto dai dei particolarari molto tristi della tua storia. :unhappy:


 Vi ho risparmiati.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che c'entrano superiorità, perfezione e umiltà ...come se il traditore per il resto fosse perfetto ...dai!!!


Ma mi hai sentito dire che i traditori sul resto sono perfetti? No
Ma non ho ancora sentito dire da te o da Daniele che in qualche occasione anche voi avete mancato in qualcosa verso il vostro partner...
Il problema è che per voi il tradimento è ciò di peggio che si possa subire dal proprio partner e davanti a un traditore vedete rosso come i tori e non capite più niente.
Ci sono persone qui dentro che hanno subito un tradimento che hanno avuto per me parole che hanno saputo darmi un conforto, che hanno smesso di farmi sentire la merda che mi sentivo prima di scrivere qui. Che sono riusciti a vedere oltre e hanno capito che non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono da bruciare sul rogo...
Non sono riuscita a fermare le dita sulla tastiera


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere sentirlo.
> E' anche calzante il parallelo con la droga. E' chiaramente una forma di dipendenza.
> Sei costretta a vederlo comunque (tipo colleghi) o dovete cercarvi per vedervi?
> Nel primo caso è molto più difficile... nel secondo la volontà più facilmente può gestire gli impulsi nefasti.
> ...


 
Alfeo...mi ha appena mandato sms...ma non gli rispondero' come x gli altri due. E mi scrive come se niente fosse successo, anche su ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti ero incazzata.
Aiutatemi ragazzi.........


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Alfeo...mi ha appena mandato sms...ma non gli rispondero' come x gli altri due. E mi scrive come se niente fosse successo, anche su ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti ero incazzata.
> Aiutatemi ragazzi.........


non ho ben capito elisa cosa è successo ... scusami


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> non ho ben capito elisa cosa è successo ... scusami


aiutatemi ad essere forte............


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> aiutatemi ad essere forte............


Ascolta riprendi il tread dall'inizio e rileggi tutto quello che abbiamo scritto. Poi pensa a cosa vuoi veramente. Te l'ho detto io non escludo il tornare con lui ma se torni ci torni consapevole che non sarai mai nient'altro di quello che sei stata fino ad adesso


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Alfeo...mi ha appena mandato sms...ma non gli rispondero' come x gli altri due. E mi scrive come se niente fosse successo, anche su ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti ero incazzata.
> Aiutatemi ragazzi.........


scusa ma cambia numero... è una seccatura, ma dovevi farlo subito. Anche la mail...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mi hai sentito dire che i traditori sul resto sono perfetti? No
> Ma non ho ancora sentito dire da te o da Daniele che in qualche occasione anche voi avete mancato in qualcosa verso il vostro partner...
> Il problema è che per voi il tradimento è ciò di peggio che si possa subire dal proprio partner e davanti a un traditore vedete rosso come i tori e non capite più niente.
> Ci sono persone qui dentro che hanno subito un tradimento che hanno avuto per me parole che hanno saputo darmi un conforto, che hanno smesso di farmi sentire la merda che mi sentivo prima di scrivere qui. Che sono riusciti a vedere oltre e hanno capito che non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono da bruciare sul rogo...
> Non sono riuscita a fermare le dita sulla tastiera


 Io sono io e Daniele è Daniele. Prima cosa.
Secondo: per quale motivo divresti sentirti meglio per aver tradito?
Il tradimento è definito dalla parola stessa. E' il motivo per cui può essere rimosso un capo di Stato.
Mica è essere pigri, o cucinare male o far shopping!
Le persone sono imperfette.
Tradire è mentire, vivere nella menzogna e ingannare chi si fida.
Bisogna accettare di averlo fatto.
Non fingere che questo non c'entri nulla con la relazione!!
Sembri l'amante di mio marito con il lampadario!!
Suo marito si meritava il tradimento perché non faceva i lavoretti di casa e non montava il lampadario!!
E tradendo il lampadario veniva installato?!


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Ma mi hai sentito dire che i traditori sul resto sono perfetti? No
> Ma non ho ancora sentito dire da te o da Daniele che in qualche occasione anche voi avete mancato in qualcosa verso il vostro partner...*
> Il problema è che per voi il tradimento è ciò di peggio che si possa subire dal proprio partner e davanti a un traditore vedete rosso come i tori e non capite più niente.
> Ci sono persone qui dentro che hanno subito un tradimento che hanno avuto per me parole che hanno saputo darmi un conforto, che hanno smesso di farmi sentire la merda che mi sentivo prima di scrivere qui. Che sono riusciti a vedere oltre e hanno capito che non tutti quelli che tradiscono sono da bruciare sul rogo...
> Non sono riuscita a fermare le dita sulla tastiera


un po' deboluccia e ipocrita come difesa. E sopratutto poco originale. Scusa ma la penso così


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Alfeo...mi ha appena mandato sms...ma non gli rispondero' come x gli altri due. E mi scrive come se niente fosse successo, anche su *ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti ero incazzata*.
> Aiutatemi ragazzi.........


 Continua a essserlo.
Dovresti resistere a cosa? A farti trattare così?


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascolta riprendi il tread dall'inizio e rileggi tutto quello che abbiamo scritto. Poi pensa a cosa vuoi veramente. Te l'ho detto io non escludo il tornare con lui ma se torni ci torni consapevole che non sarai mai nient'altro di quello che sei stata fino ad adesso


No. Ci ho gia' provato e non mi sta' bene. Ormai sono troppo coinvolta per poter fare solo l'amante. O si va avanti o si finisce e si ricostruisce la propria vita ognuno per i fatti propri (io almeno, lui in realta' ha distrutto ben poco della sua secondo me e continuera' a tradire la moglie!).


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono io e Daniele è Daniele. Prima cosa.
> Secondo: per quale motivo divresti sentirti meglio per aver tradito?
> Il tradimento è definito dalla parola stessa. E' il motivo per cui può essere rimosso un capo di Stato.
> Mica è essere pigri, o cucinare male o far shopping!
> ...


 Assolutamente. Quando si fa qualcosa che sentiamo e sappiamo sbagliato, la tentazione di non guardare è forte... capita a tutti. Ma è necessario avere il coraggio e la forza di guardarsi allo specchio. Solo così se ne può uscire... perchè sono convinto che  come per il tradito, anche il traditore finisce in un tunnel.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No. Ci ho gia' provato e non mi sta' bene. Ormai sono troppo coinvolta per poter fare solo l'amante. O si va avanti o si finisce e si ricostruisce la propria vita ognuno per i fatti propri (io almeno, lui in realta' ha distrutto ben poco della sua secondo me e continuera' a tradire la moglie!).


 già il fatto che non hai cambiato numero, per me è sintomatico che una parte di te aspetta quegli sms...


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Alfeo...mi ha appena mandato sms...ma non gli rispondero' come x gli altri due. E mi scrive come se niente fosse successo, anche su ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti ero incazzata.
> Aiutatemi ragazzi.........


Adesso anche ripsondergli per ribadire che sei incazzata sarebbe un cedimento. Grave. Imperdonabile.
Che ti ha detto? Come va? Come stai? Banalità del genere?
Se tu rispondessi arretreresti rispetto al tuo proposito.
E' anche immaginabile un crescendo.... magari tu non gli rispondi poi prima o poi lui se ne uscirà con qualcosa che necessita una tua reazione... tipo "non pensavo fossi così"... "mi hai deluso"... "tutto quel che c'è stato"... potrebbe anche provare con la deriva "romantica", tipo "ti amo"...
Tu, in fondo, non aspetti che sentire queste parole.
Il tuo cervello sa bene, però, che questo non è miele ma fiele.
Un centimetro alla volta... non c'è altra soluzione.
tieni duro.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No. Ci ho gia' provato e non mi sta' bene. Ormai sono troppo coinvolta per poter fare solo l'amante. O si va avanti o si finisce e si ricostruisce la propria vita ognuno per i fatti propri (io almeno, lui in realta' ha distrutto ben poco della sua secondo me e continuera' a tradire la moglie!).


no ti prego non cedere! lui conoscendoti saprà benissimo come stai , che sti male e perciò sa ch sei debole! 
Pensa solo che sarebbe un suicidio !
5 anni sono interminabili !!! stavie per scrivere la parola FINE ...
pensa solo a questo : sono disposta a soffrire ancora per anni?
se io amo un'uomo/donna non ci metto 5 anni per lasciare quello che ho .. ci vuole tempo certo , ma prima o poi lo faccio.
Credo che lui voglia continuare a fare come sempre ..


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Adesso anche ripsondergli per ribadire che sei incazzata sarebbe un cedimento. Grave. Imperdonabile.
> Che ti ha detto? Come va? Come stai? Banalità del genere?
> Se tu rispondessi arretreresti rispetto al tuo proposito.
> E' anche immaginabile un crescendo.... magari tu non gli rispondi poi prima o poi lui se ne uscirà con qualcosa che necessita una tua reazione... tipo "non pensavo fossi così"... "mi hai deluso"... "tutto quel che c'è stato"... potrebbe anche provare con la deriva "romantica", tipo "ti amo"...
> ...


:up::up::up::up:

certo rispondergli è come dire .. ero qui che ti aspettavo ! iniziamo un'altra volta .. 
credo anch'io  che scriverà ancora ... dicendo ma allora non erano vere le tue parole .. 
e tu ti sentirai obbligata a dirgli ciò che pensi , ma sarebbe l'errore più grande che puoi fare!
poi c'è sempre il fatto che chi ti scrive da fuori e razzionale ma tu ci sei dentro ed è tutta un'altra cosa ... ( io ne sò qualcosa)


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No. Ci ho gia' provato e non mi sta' bene. Ormai sono troppo coinvolta per poter fare solo l'amante. O si va avanti o si finisce e si ricostruisce la propria vita ognuno per i fatti propri (io almeno, lui in realta' ha distrutto ben poco della sua secondo me e continuera' a tradire la moglie!).


Ecco, vedi, continui ad immaginare lui felice e spensierato... è un modo per degradarlo... per odiarlo e trovare la forza di rifiutarlo.
Tu devi rifiutarlo per il rispetto e il bene che devi a te stessa.
Lui non è Belzebù.
Non concordo con farfalla... non si possono cambiare le carte in tavola così, non dopo cinque anni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Potrebbe anche scrivere.
"Non contattarmi più in nessun modo.
Ho preso coscienza della situazione e non voglio che un contatto possa disturbare la mia famiglia. Grazie."


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> aiutatemi ad essere forte............


 Elisa, dove sei?
Al telefono con lui?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> No. Ci ho gia' provato e non mi sta' bene. Ormai sono troppo coinvolta per poter fare solo l'amante. O si va avanti o si finisce e si ricostruisce la propria vita ognuno per i fatti propri (io almeno, lui in realta' ha distrutto ben poco della sua secondo me e continuera' a tradire la moglie!).


Brava bene allora continua ad essere così decisa


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche scrivere.
> "Non contattarmi più in nessun modo.
> Ho preso coscienza della situazione e non voglio che un contatto possa disturbare la mia famiglia. Grazie."


Potrebbe anche scrivere però! "La prossima volta che mi spedisci un sms ti denuncio per stalking" non avrebbe successo come denuncia, ma non è quella a creare problemi è che tutti finirebbe fuori....e lui non vuole.
Carissima Elisa, usa la minaccia di dire tutto alla moglie per evitare che lui si rifaccia vivo e sii coerente con la tua scelta. Dagli un limite .


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche scrivere.
> "Non contattarmi più in nessun modo.
> Ho preso coscienza della situazione e non voglio che un contatto possa disturbare la mia famiglia. Grazie."


 Si, ma forse è meglio non rispondere... comunque per evitare tentazioni, dovrebbe cambiare numero.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Brava bene allora continua ad essere così decisa


concordo, almeno la situazione si definisce


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

grazie ragazzi!
mi ha scritto: ciao amore come stai?? e questo mi fa incazzare ancora di piu'. E' come se vivessimo due storie diverse, ognuno la sua...
Comunque avete ragione, non devo mai piu' rispondere, sarebbe un cedimento come tutte le altre volte e troverebbe poi il modo di fregarmi ancora...
Sto' da cani...perche' dimenticare tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni e' dura. Ma devo x me stessa e x le persone che mi stanno accanto. Sono cambiata e mi sto' rovinando la vita dietro a questo...e per che cosa?? NIENTE.
Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa...


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi!
> mi ha scritto: ciao amore come stai?? e questo mi fa incazzare ancora di piu'. E' come se vivessimo due storie diverse, ognuno la sua...
> Comunque avete ragione, non devo mai piu' rispondere, sarebbe un cedimento come tutte le altre volte e troverebbe poi il modo di fregarmi ancora...
> Sto' da cani...perche' dimenticare tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni e' dura. Ma devo x me stessa e x le persone che mi stanno accanto.* Sono cambiata e mi sto' rovinando la vita dietro a questo...e per che cosa?? NIENTE.*
> Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa...


hai mai sentito la frase " e chi se ne frega degli altri?" Scusa, fa una cosa semplice, prendi una nuova scheda pi crea un messaggio predefinito su quella vecchia e spedisci un sms a tutti con il tuo nuovo numero e dopo prendi la vecchia Sim e la cacci nel bidone. Semplice, un poco costoso ma quasi indolore.
Fidati la pigrizia in queste cose non paga mai.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:


P.S. Lui non e' un mio collega ma abita nel mio stesso paese...non lo incontro facilmente xche' abbiamo vite ed impegni diversi, ma potrebbe avvenire...spero di no chiaramente, almeno per un bel po', finche' non saro' un po' piu' "serena" almeno....


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi!
> mi ha scritto: ciao amore come stai?? e questo mi fa incazzare ancora di piu'. E' come se vivessimo due storie diverse, ognuno la sua...
> Comunque avete ragione, non devo mai piu' rispondere, sarebbe un cedimento come tutte le altre volte e troverebbe poi il modo di fregarmi ancora...
> Sto' da cani...perche' dimenticare tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni e' dura. Ma devo x me stessa e x le persone che mi stanno accanto. Sono cambiata e mi sto' rovinando la vita dietro a questo...e per che cosa?? NIENTE.
> *Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa*...


 Chiaro che è un casino Elisa, ma ti consiglio vivamente di farlo... a meno che tu non abbia una forza di volontà di ferro! Risponder anche solo una volta ai suoi sms comporterebbe casini mille volte peggiori.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Elisa, dove sei?
> Al telefono con lui?


ho anch'io questo dubbio !!


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai mai sentito la frase " e chi se ne frega degli altri?" Scusa, fa una cosa semplice, prendi una nuova scheda pi crea un messaggio predefinito su quella vecchia e spedisci un sms a tutti con il tuo nuovo numero e dopo prendi la vecchia Sim e la cacci nel bidone. Semplice, un poco costoso ma quasi indolore.
> Fidati la pigrizia in queste cose non paga mai.


E' quello che le sto dicendo! Io penso che una parte residua dentro di lei non vuole farlo, e non certo per i casini che comporta il cambiar numero.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa, posso chieederti una cosa? Ma al posto di combattere e mettere i tuoi sforzi su di lui...peerchè nn hai investito su quel tuo marito che non ha colpa alcuna di quello che gli hai fatto? Oppure anche tu sei dell'idea che se lui non sistema il lampadario si merita la menzogna? (questa del lamapadario di persa me la segno)


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io sono io e Daniele è Daniele. Prima cosa.
> Secondo: per quale motivo divresti sentirti meglio per aver tradito?
> Il tradimento è definito dalla parola stessa. E' il motivo per cui può essere rimosso un capo di Stato.
> Mica è essere pigri, o cucinare male o far shopping!
> ...


Persa ma perchè continui il tuo discorso senza neanche leggere quello che scrivo. O meglio leggi, ti butti alle spalle quello che ho detto, e riprendi il tuo discorso come se niente fosse.
*Bisogna accettare di averlo fatto*.
*Non fingere che questo non c'entri nulla con la relazione!!*
Ma quando ho detto che non fa parte della relazione. Ho perfino detto che mio marito potrebbe buttarmi fuori casa tanto è grave quello che ho fatto.....più di così cosa posso dirti
*Suo marito si meritava il tradimento perché non faceva i lavoretti di casa e non montava il lampadario!!*
Mai detto una cagata del genere e mai pensata
Dimmi dove ho detto che se uno tradisce è colpa di traditi.
Mi sono sempre presa le mie belle responsabilità e me le prenderò anche in futuro. 
*Tradire è mentire, vivere nella menzogna e ingannare chi si fida*.
ho mai detto il contrario. Mi hai mai sentito fare un elogio al tradimento.
Ho portato la mia esperienza senza mai vantarmi di quello che ho fatto. Ma credo che io debba sapermi perdonare e andare avanti se posso facendo meno male possibile a chi mi circonda.
Scusa per averti messo sullo stesso piano di Daniele. Ho sbagliato. 
Tu non sei mai stata offensiva con me.


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> P.S. Lui non e' un mio collega ma abita nel mio stesso paese...non lo incontro facilmente xche' abbiamo vite ed impegni diversi, ma potrebbe avvenire...spero di no chiaramente, almeno per un bel po', finche' non saro' un po' piu' "serena" almeno....


Datti obiettivi piccoli, piccoli compiti... cerca di tenerti impegnata...
Questa è solo la prima di prove che diventeranno sempre più difficili da affrontare.
Non aver fretta. Non lo dimenticherai facilmente... Non dimenticherai mai quel che è successo.
Non illuderti di poter ripristirare un rapporto "affettuoso" con lui. Non ne vale la pena.
Poi quando sarai più serena (perché fortunatamente il tempo passa e lava via, anche se è triste a dirsi) penserai anche al tuo matrimonio.
Perché non tieni un diario con le tue riflessioni... poi le rileggi e vedi se e come fai progressi... nel giro di qualche mese le cose che scriveresti oggi ti apparirebbero scritte da un'altra.
Forza


----------



## brugola (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi!
> mi ha scritto: ciao amore come stai?? e questo mi fa incazzare ancora di piu'. E' come se vivessimo due storie diverse, ognuno la sua...
> Comunque avete ragione, non devo mai piu' rispondere, sarebbe un cedimento come tutte le altre volte e troverebbe poi il modo di fregarmi ancora...
> Sto' da cani...perche' dimenticare tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni e' dura. Ma devo x me stessa e x le persone che mi stanno accanto. Sono cambiata e mi sto' rovinando la vita dietro a questo...e per che cosa?? NIENTE.
> Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa...


 
fa malissimo all'inizio poi ti accorgi incredibilmente all'improvviso che non te ne frega più niente


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Neanche a te frega di te stessa, come potrebbe interessare a lui?
> Tu non esigi rispetto.
> Aspetta che trovi un'altra di cui si innamorerà davvero e vedrai come mollerà tutto alla faccia dell'educazione.
> Tu escludi questa possibilità come se quella fosse stata l'ultima...quella vera ...l'amore! Lo pensi solo perché l'hai vissuta e hai visto che è andato avanti nonostante il tuo dolore.
> ...


 
No persa. Sai che lei non è stata la sola ma una di tante.
Non lo nobilita per niente.
La storia è stata molto importante se no non avrei capito niente come le altre volte.
E per come stava male poteva essere solo amore.


Il dolore è esistito ed è stato forte e non l'ho dimenticato.
Ironia? gli ho perdonato tutto ma non gli squilli.Ricordi mentre stavo male? Lì è crollato tutto il mio castello di sabbia.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> un po' deboluccia e ipocrita come difesa. E sopratutto poco originale. Scusa ma la penso così


Non era una difesa. Non mi sono mai difesa dalle accuse. Ma se mi si mette parole che non ho detto, chiarisco che non le ho detto.
Il pensiero tuo e degli altri è sempre ben accetto, non sarei qui se no


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro. 
Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!). 
E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :applauso::applauso::applauso::up:
> ama, sai l'affetto che ho per te ma non c'è una virgola che non sia corretta.


 
Lo so, grazie


...solo nell'approccio ...non vuole credere che lui era innamorato:unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma credo che io debba sapermi perdonare e andare avanti se posso facendo meno male possibile a chi mi circonda.
> Scusa per averti messo sullo stesso piano di Daniele. Ho sbagliato.
> Tu non sei mai stata offensiva con me.


Il sapersi perdonare si chiama autoassoluzione ed è la cosa in cui tutti i traditori sono maestri, ma solo all'inizio. E se invece pensassi di farti perdonare da tuo marito anche senza dirgli nulla e ci mettessi più impegno in quel rapporto non aspettandoti per una volta nulla in cambio, nessuna attenzione che tu vuoi? Ecco, li almeno avresti fatto qualcosa di buono per davvero e questo tradimento avrebbe creato una persona ignara ma almeno più felice, cioè tuo marito.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro.
> Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!).
> E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
> Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


ha ragione brugola (parlo per esperienza) : mandalo a cagare. Dopo poco ti sembrerà di essere rinata:up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro.
> Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!).
> E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
> Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


 

 cerca di tenere duro ora. E' il momento più difficile.
Prova a pensare che non c'è bisogno che tu gli risponda perchè non capirebbe . Oggi come ieri o domani, non capirebbe di cosa hai bisogno TU.


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Il sapersi perdonare si chiama autoassoluzione ed è la cosa in cui tutti i traditori sono maestri*, ma solo all'inizio. E se invece pensassi di farti perdonare da tuo marito anche senza dirgli nulla e ci mettessi più impegno in quel rapporto non aspettandoti per una volta nulla in cambio, nessuna attenzione che tu vuoi? Ecco, li almeno avresti fatto qualcosa di buono per davvero e questo tradimento avrebbe creato una persona ignara ma almeno più felice, cioè tuo marito.


Non penso proprio... non si perdonano affatto. Il sapersi perdonare è capire il danno fatto, sentire la colpa, e per quanto concesso... provare a rimediare. 
Finchè uno tradisce, e continua a tradire, tutto questo non avviene.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non penso proprio... non si perdonano affatto. Il sapersi perdonare e capire il danno fatto, sentire la colpa, e per quanto concesso... provare a rimediare.
> Finchè uno tradisce, e continua a tradire, tutto questo non avviene.


Moltimodi, c'è chi lo ha fatto...e c'è chi ha preso la paletta ed ha buttato lo sporco sotto i tappeti. Per chi ha imparato qualcosa almeno spero che capisca che il gioco non ne valeva la candela, ma molti hanno la fretta di perdonarsi e quando scoperti l'unica cosa che sanno dire "ancora con quella storia del tradimento? ma basta, mi avevi detto che mi perdonavi", io l'ho sentita...e non una sola volta. bruttissima cosa.
Però è bello quello che hai detto e mi piace assai, è una consapevolezza che colpisce.


----------



## alfeo (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro.
> Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!).
> E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
> Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


Cavoli, hai rattristato pure me.
Conosco il soggetto. 
Purtoppo vi potete fare solo del male.
Lui non l'ha capito. Lui è più vigliacco di te, come spesso accade a noi uomini, putroppo.
Sai che tristezza ti assalirebbe, invece, se cedessi alle sue lusinghe e ti concedessi un meraviglioso incontro con lui (quel momento sarebbe magico, lo sai anche tu). Come ti sentiresti dopo? Con la fondata aspettativa di dover ricominciare tutto daccapo... non potersi addormentare insieme... guardare l'orologio, vederlo rivestirsi...
Bleah!


----------



## Nobody (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Moltimodi, c'è chi lo ha fatto...e c'è chi ha preso la paletta ed ha buttato lo sporco sotto i tappeti. Per chi ha imparato qualcosa almeno spero che capisca che il gioco non ne valeva la candela, ma molti hanno la fretta di perdonarsi e quando scoperti l'unica cosa che sanno dire "ancora con quella storia del tradimento? ma basta, mi avevi detto che mi perdonavi", io l'ho sentita...e non una sola volta. bruttissima cosa.
> *Però è bello quello che hai detto e mi piace assai, è una consapevolezza che colpisce*.


 Ti ringrazio, è roba imparata sulla mia pelle. Non per tradimenti, ma per altre cose che ho fatto... e ti assicuro che se arrivi alla fine di tutto il processo e riesci a perdonarti, poi respiri aria pulita e ti senti leggero.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il sapersi perdonare si chiama autoassoluzione ed è la cosa in cui tutti i traditori sono maestri, ma solo all'inizio. E se invece pensassi di farti perdonare da tuo marito anche senza dirgli nulla e ci mettessi più impegno in quel rapporto non aspettandoti per una volta nulla in cambio, nessuna attenzione che tu vuoi? Ecco, li almeno avresti fatto qualcosa di buono per davvero e questo tradimento avrebbe creato una persona ignara ma almeno più felice, cioè tuo marito.


Ma tu che ne sai di come mi sto comportando  con mio marito? Ma tu cosa ne sai di quanto può essere felice mio marito con me? Ma che ne sai di come sono io nella mia vita di tutti i giorni di come vivo? 
Sai quando sarai contento tu? Quando io e tutti i traditori ci prendiamo per mano e ci lanciamo da un ponte. Avresti la tua vendetta perchè tanto neanche se andiamo a fare i missionari in Africa, diamo tutti i nostri averi in benificienza e non so cos'altro tu ti riterrai soddisfatto.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro.
> Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!).
> E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
> Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


tieni duro ! pensa che dovresti sempre accontentarti ...
Ognuno di noi di merita di amare e essere amati in toto .
un abbraccio


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non penso proprio... non si perdonano affatto. Il sapersi perdonare è capire il danno fatto, sentire la colpa, e per quanto concesso... provare a rimediare.
> Finchè uno tradisce, e continua a tradire, tutto questo non avviene.


Ecco non tutti lo fanno. C'è chi ha sbagliato una volta e prova a rimediare.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Moltimodi, c'è chi lo ha fatto...e c'è chi ha preso la paletta ed ha buttato lo sporco sotto i tappeti. Per chi ha imparato qualcosa almeno spero che capisca che il gioco non ne valeva la candela, ma molti hanno la fretta di perdonarsi e quando scoperti l'unica cosa che sanno dire "ancora con quella storia del tradimento? ma basta, mi avevi detto che mi perdonavi", io l'ho sentita...e non una sola volta. bruttissima cosa.
> Però è bello quello che hai detto e mi piace assai, è una consapevolezza che colpisce.


Quello che tu  non riesci a scindere è quello che è capitato a te e il resto del mondo. E' questo il tuo problema vedi rosso e carichi di conseguenza


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco non tutti lo fanno. C'è chi ha sbagliato una volta e prova a rimediare.


Posso farti una domanda?
ma se non fosse successa questa tragedia al tuo amante stareste ancora insieme? se ( glielo auguro di cuore perchè la speranza è l'ultima a morire) riuscisse a farcela pensi che potrebbe tornare come prima con lui?
(immagino tu non lo possa sapere però)


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu che ne sai di come mi sto comportando  con mio marito? Ma tu cosa ne sai di quanto può essere felice mio marito con me? Ma che ne sai di come sono io nella mia vita di tutti i giorni di come vivo?
> Sai quando sarai contento tu? Quando io e tutti i traditori ci prendiamo per mano e ci lanciamo da un ponte. Avresti la tua vendetta perchè tanto neanche se andiamo a fare i missionari in Africa, diamo tutti i nostri averi in benificienza e non so cos'altro tu ti riterrai soddisfatto.


Non hai capito nulla, tu hai molto spesso parlato che tu ti sentivi trasparente che tuo marito non ti dava le attenzioni che tu desideravi...e le hai ricercate altrove. Sei capace di vivere senza più pretendere queste attenzioni e dare senza chiedere nulla in cambio, sei capace di alleggerire la vita a tuo marito senza aspettarti che lui faccia lo stesso con te (mentre forse prima o poi lo farà) sei capace di parlare con lui, farlo felice comunicando con lui anche i tuoi più profondi segreti (non quelli di colpa) e desideri? sei capace in poche parole a fare la cosa difficile che non hai fatto prima di tradire? Guarda che ci vogliono le palle per fare questo, tradire è roba da dilettanti, fare la cosa giiusta è cosa per persone toste sul serio, credi di esserlo? Se lo credi allora vai con Dio che tutto sarà con te.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> ma se non fosse successa questa tragedia al tuo amante stareste ancora insieme? se ( glielo auguro di cuore perchè la speranza è l'ultima a morire) riuscisse a farcela pensi che potrebbe tornare come prima con lui?
> (immagino tu non lo possa sapere però)


E' una domanda che mi sono fatto sinceramente anche io!!!


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, posso chieederti una cosa? Ma al posto di combattere e mettere i tuoi sforzi su di lui...peerchè nn hai investito su quel tuo marito che non ha colpa alcuna di quello che gli hai fatto? Oppure anche tu sei dell'idea che se lui non sistema il lampadario si merita la menzogna? (questa del lamapadario di persa me la segno)


Non sono di questa idea...si hai ragione, ci provero' ma questa volta davvero...anche se ripeto, ho bisogno di tempo...il mio cuore era ormai dell'altro, mi sembrava di aver trovare il vero amore della mia vita...insomma...quello che uno pensa in questi casi...


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi...la storia che "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
> In amore non si deve essere in credito. Mai


Questa frase potrei averla scritta io. Condivido e sottolineo. Mai in credito e, possibilmente, manco in debito. 
Voglio fare zero a zero.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' una domanda che mi sono fatto sinceramente anche io!!!


quindi devo preoccuparmi???:carneval:
scherzo Daniele


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Non sono di questa idea...si hai ragione, ci provero' ma questa volta davvero...anche se ripeto, ho bisogno di tempo...il mio cuore era ormai dell'altro, mi sembrava di aver trovare il vero amore della mia vita...insomma...quello che uno pensa in questi casi...


  E te lo ripeto come lo scrissi in passato, l'amore in questa storia non c'è mai stata se no non sareste rimasti nel torbido che tanto fa male all'anima.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Datti obiettivi piccoli, piccoli compiti... cerca di tenerti impegnata...
> Questa è solo la prima di prove che diventeranno sempre più difficili da affrontare.
> Non aver fretta. Non lo dimenticherai facilmente... Non dimenticherai mai quel che è successo.
> Non illuderti di poter ripristirare un rapporto "affettuoso" con lui. Non ne vale la pena.
> ...


grazie...di cuore!


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Questa frase potrei averla scritta io. Condivido e sottolineo. Mai in credito e, possibilmente, manco in debito.
> Voglio fare zero a zero.


 
la famosa bilancia in equilibrio...un'utopia :unhappy:


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> quindi devo preoccuparmi???:carneval:
> scherzo Daniele


Non temere, ti mando l'arma stermina traditori ed il santino di Charles Bronson più avanti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie ragazzi!
> mi ha scritto: ciao amore come stai?? e questo mi fa incazzare ancora di piu'. E' come se vivessimo due storie diverse, ognuno la sua...
> Comunque avete ragione, non devo mai piu' rispondere, sarebbe un cedimento come tutte le altre volte e troverebbe poi il modo di fregarmi ancora...
> Sto' da cani...perche' dimenticare tutto quello che e' successo in questi anni e' dura. Ma devo x me stessa e x le persone che mi stanno accanto. Sono cambiata e mi sto' rovinando la vita dietro a questo...e per che cosa?? NIENTE.
> Non ho cambiato numero perche' il tutto e' appena successo e perche' il mio numero ce l'ha un sacco di gente: parenti amici, medici scuola...sarebbe un po' un casino...vediamo come va altrimenti valutero' la cosa...


E' semplice.
Vai in un negozio di telefonia e prendi una chiavetta per salvare i numeri e li salvi.
Poi a casa fai cadere per sbaglio il cell nella pentola.
Beh ...già che lo compri nuovo prendi un'offerta con un altro numero.
Poi carichi i numeri (a casa dici che li avevi trascritti) e mandi a tutti meno a lui lo stesso sms "ho cambiato numero adesso ho questo. Xxxx"
E questa è l'ultima bugia che dici.
Se vuoi essere educata comunichi prima a lui che cambierai numero.


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla, tu hai molto spesso parlato che tu ti sentivi trasparente che tuo marito non ti dava le attenzioni che tu desideravi...e le hai ricercate altrove. Sei capace di vivere senza più pretendere queste attenzioni e dare senza chiedere nulla in cambio, sei capace di alleggerire la vita a tuo marito senza aspettarti che lui faccia lo stesso con te (mentre forse prima o poi lo farà) sei capace di parlare con lui, farlo felice comunicando con lui anche i tuoi più profondi segreti (non quelli di colpa) e desideri? sei capace in poche parole a fare la cosa difficile che non hai fatto prima di tradire? Guarda che ci vogliono le palle per fare questo, tradire è roba da dilettanti, fare la cosa giiusta è cosa per persone toste sul serio, credi di esserlo? Se lo credi allora vai con Dio che tutto sarà con te.


 mamma mia, daniele ,come detesto chi comincia con "non hai capito nullla"!
questi toni paternalistici da un ragazzo non si possono leggere.
un po' di umiltà ci vuole , che ne devi ancora fare di strada prima di insegnare a questo o a quello .


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Cavoli, hai rattristato pure me.
> Conosco il soggetto.
> Purtoppo vi potete fare solo del male.
> Lui non l'ha capito. Lui è più vigliacco di te, come spesso accade a noi uomini, putroppo.
> ...


infatti...succedeva cosi' Alfeo, davvero tu hai la mia situazione CHIARA in mente...si ricominciava, si stava da Dio...e poi... IO (e solo io) iniziavo con le paranoie... xche' stavo MALE quando tornavo a casa nei confronti dei miei cari, perche' avrei voluto stare con lui, perche' lo pensavo con la moglie e soffrivo da cani...ma che vita di merda e' cosi'???


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Posso farti una domanda?
> ma se non fosse successa questa tragedia al tuo amante stareste ancora insieme? se ( glielo auguro di cuore perchè la speranza è l'ultima a morire) riuscisse a farcela pensi che potrebbe tornare come prima con lui?
> (immagino tu non lo possa sapere però)


Non lo so. Quello che ti posso dire, mi sembrano così lontani quei tempi, è che nell'ultimo periodo il senso di colpa era sempre più forte e quando lui se ne è accorto mi ha detto la frase che ho scritto prima.
Credo che io ero arrivata.
La speranza non c'è ma no e me ne sono resa conto subito anche quando la situazione inizialmente non era sembrata così definitiva.
Non avrei mai potuto.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> la famosa bilancia in equilibrio...un'utopia :unhappy:


No, non volevo dire quello. Io la bilancia non la vedo più, non la voglio più, mi fa schifo. Non peso, non misuro, non mi faccio pesare nè misurare. Voglio fare zero a zero.
Spero di aver spiegato meglio il mio pensiero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> hai mai sentito la frase " e chi se ne frega degli altri?" Scusa, fa una cosa semplice, prendi una nuova scheda pi crea un messaggio predefinito su quella vecchia e spedisci un sms a tutti con il tuo nuovo numero e dopo prendi la vecchia Sim e la cacci nel bidone. Semplice, un poco costoso ma quasi indolore.
> Fidati la pigrizia in queste cose non paga mai.


 A casa come si giustifica?


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> E te lo ripeto come lo scrissi in passato, l'amore in questa storia non c'è mai stata se no non sareste rimasti nel torbido che tanto fa male all'anima.


ti do' pienamente ragione...da parte mia si pero', era amore. Infatti non volevo rimanere nel "torbido" ma uscire allo scoperto... a costo di affrontare il mondo intero.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non hai capito nulla, tu hai molto spesso parlato che tu ti sentivi trasparente che tuo marito non ti dava le attenzioni che tu desideravi...e le hai ricercate altrove. Sei capace di vivere senza più pretendere queste attenzioni e dare senza chiedere nulla in cambio, sei capace di alleggerire la vita a tuo marito senza aspettarti che lui faccia lo stesso con te (mentre forse prima o poi lo farà) sei capace di parlare con lui, farlo felice comunicando con lui anche i tuoi più profondi segreti (non quelli di colpa) e desideri? sei capace in poche parole a fare la cosa difficile che non hai fatto prima di tradire? Guarda che ci vogliono le palle per fare questo, tradire è roba da dilettanti, fare la cosa giiusta è cosa per persone toste sul serio, credi di esserlo? Se lo credi allora vai con Dio che tutto sarà con te.


sono giorni che dico che lo sto facendo ma tu chissà cosa leggi


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> No, non volevo dire quello. Io la bilancia non la vedo più, non la voglio più, mi fa schifo. Non peso, non misuro, non mi faccio pesare nè misurare. Voglio fare zero a zero.
> Spero di aver spiegato meglio il mio pensiero.


Nella situazione attuale ?si. Capisco l'idea.
La mia, invece , è l'immagine che mi viene in mente per un rapporto equlibrato fra due persone che si amano.


----------



## Elisa (27 Agosto 2010)

...ora vado davvero...temporeggio xche' ho paura di affrontare il week end, lo ammetto...ma devo farlo! 
Vi ringrazio e ci sentiamo lunedi'. Che situazione...ma come ho fatto a mettermi in sto' pasticcio!! ciao ragazzi!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Nella situazione attuale ?si. Capisco l'idea.
> La mia, invece , è l'immagine che mi viene in mente per un rapporto equlibrato fra due persone che si amano.


Ecco. Quasi un'utopìa pure questa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Persa ma perchè continui il tuo discorso senza neanche leggere quello che scrivo. O meglio leggi, ti butti alle spalle quello che ho detto, e riprendi il tuo discorso come se niente fosse.
> *Bisogna accettare di averlo fatto*.
> *Non fingere che questo non c'entri nulla con la relazione!!*
> Ma quando ho detto che non fa parte della relazione. Ho perfino detto che mio marito potrebbe buttarmi fuori casa tanto è grave quello che ho fatto.....più di così cosa posso dirti
> ...


 Sei tu che hai parlato di colpe del tradito mettendole sul piatto della bilancia del tradimento.
Non è colpa mia se in un post scrivi una cosa e in un altro un'altra.
Tu ammetti tutto, ma poi cerchi giustificazioni pretestuose.
Ti ho fatto esempi di giustificazioni assurde e risibili sentite con le mie orecchie. 
Mica dico che le imperfezioni di tuo marito riguardino il lampadario.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No persa. Sai che lei non è stata la sola ma una di tante.
> Non lo nobilita per niente.
> La storia è stata molto importante se no non avrei capito niente come le altre volte.
> E per come stava male poteva essere solo amore.
> ...


 Hai capito perché lei ti ha telefonato. Se no sarebbe stato come le altre volte.
Lo ricordo bene!
Ben per quello che mi accaloro. Lo sai.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> mamma mia, daniele ,come detesto chi comincia con "non hai capito nullla"!
> questi toni paternalistici da un ragazzo non si possono leggere.
> un po' di umiltà ci vuole , che ne devi ancora fare di strada prima di insegnare a questo o a quello .


Intendevo di quello che ho fin'ora scritto io!


----------



## Minerva (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Intendevo di quello che ho fin'ora scritto io!


 ho capito ; però prendi in considerazione di non esserti spiegato bene tu


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho capito ; però prendi in considerazione di non esserti spiegato bene tu


Può essere! Ma voglio mettere ben chiaro ad una persona che il tenersi dentro un tradimento non vuol dire tornare alla vita di prima, non è onesto nei confronti di chi è dall'altra parte.
Però continua a stupirmi una cosa in tutto questo, quanti sentimenti profusi per amanti, davvero ho letto più sntimenti profusi per amanti che per i coniugi ed è questo che fa malissimo a chi non resistette al "facciamo finta di nulla" di chi ha tradito.


----------



## Giuma (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Può essere! Ma voglio mettere ben chiaro ad una persona che il tenersi dentro un tradimento non vuol dire tornare alla vita di prima, non è onesto nei confronti di chi è dall'altra parte.
> Però continua a stupirmi una cosa in tutto questo, quanti sentimenti profusi per amanti, davvero ho letto più sntimenti profusi per amanti che per i coniugi ed è questo che fa malissimo a chi non resistette al "facciamo finta di nulla" di chi ha tradito.


l'ho pensato anch'io daniele!
vengono usate tante di quelle belle parole per questi amanti ...


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Sei tu che hai parlato di colpe del tradito mettendole sul piatto della bilancia del tradimento*.
> Non è colpa mia se in un post scrivi una cosa e in un altro un'altra.
> Tu ammetti tutto, ma poi cerchi giustificazioni pretestuose.
> Ti ho fatto esempi di giustificazioni assurde e risibili sentite con le mie orecchie.
> Mica dico che le imperfezioni di tuo marito riguardino il lampadario.


Non ho messo sul piatto della bilancia. Ma probabilmente non mi spiego, quindi colpa mia
Dimmi quando ho cercato giustificazioni, ho cercato le motivazioni e non le ho mai usate come scusanti.
Se vuoi ogni giorno mi do' anche 1000 frustate per dimostrarti come mi sento ma tanto non te ne frega nulla...
Persa ti auguro che nella vita, tu riesca ad essere sempre così ligia a tutti i tuoi principi perchè il giorno che per un qualunque motivo ti dovesse capitare di fare un errore non riesco ad immaginare quale sarà la tua reazione


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Può essere! Ma voglio mettere ben chiaro ad una persona che il tenersi dentro un tradimento non vuol dire tornare alla vita di prima, non è onesto nei confronti di chi è dall'altra parte.
> Però continua a stupirmi una cosa in tutto questo, quanti sentimenti profusi per amanti, davvero ho letto più sntimenti profusi per amanti che per i coniugi ed è questo che fa malissimo a chi non resistette al "facciamo finta di nulla" di chi ha tradito.


Se vuoi ti dico tutte le cose belle che penso di mio marito. Dopodichè tu mi risponderai "Bella s....a a tradire un uomo così". Così ti sentirai ancora meglio tu


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho messo sul piatto della bilancia. Ma probabilmente non mi spiego, quindi colpa mia
> Dimmi quando ho cercato giustificazioni, ho cercato le motivazioni e non le ho mai usate come scusanti.
> Se vuoi ogni giorno mi do' anche 1000 frustate per dimostrarti come mi sento ma tanto non te ne frega nulla...
> Persa ti auguro che nella vita, tu riesca ad essere sempre così ligia a tutti i tuoi principi perchè il giorno che per un qualunque motivo ti dovesse capitare di fare un errore non riesco ad immaginare quale sarà la tua reazione


 Hai scritto più volte che anche il tradito ha le sue colpe.
O l'ho sognato?
Perché rispondermi con un atttacco?
Non sono in questione io ora. Quando finalmente toccherà a me ti sfogherai..


----------



## Sid (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico tutte le cose belle che penso di mio marito. Dopodichè tu mi risponderai "Bella s....a a tradire un uomo così". Così ti sentirai ancora meglio tu


non te lo dico per provocazione, ma forse pensarci su e scriverle qui (o insomma dove ti va meglio) potrebbe aiutarti nel percorso che cerchi di fare...


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti dico tutte le cose belle che penso di mio marito. Dopodichè tu mi risponderai "Bella s....a a tradire un uomo così". Così ti sentirai ancora meglio tu


So che lo pensi, ma non al 100%. Non è essere stronzi, ma tu hai detto che tuo marito ti trascurava un poco, ma poi hai ammesso che il peso della famiglia è andato per lo più su di lui...sai che tu sei nella condizione del marito che tradisce e non nella moglie?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai scritto più volte che anche il tradito ha le sue colpe.
> O l'ho sognato?
> Perché rispondermi con un atttacco?
> Non sono in questione io ora. Quando finalmente toccherà a me ti sfogherai..


Quoto ed è stato scritto più volte! Ah Farfalla c'è errore ed errore, anche io ho sbagliato prendendo in pieno un cordolo troppo alto con la macchina...auto con una ruota in meno. Succede e sto pagando i debiliti della cosa dandomi del somaro ogni giorno.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai scritto più volte che anche il tradito ha le sue colpe.
> O l'ho sognato?
> Perché rispondermi con un atttacco?
> Non sono in questione io ora. Quando finalmente toccherà a me ti sfogherai..


 
Ho detto che anche il tradito ha i suoi difetti ma che qui non vengono citati. Non ho detto che i difetti del tradito giustifichino i tradimenti. Non sono riuscita a spiegarmi bene probabilmente.
Non ti ho attaccato, era un augurio sincero. E non di tradire (non lo auguro a nessuno) ma di riuscire sempre a essere così ligia perchè se sgarri poi è ancora più dura riuscire a perdonarsi.
Non mi sfogheri mai anche perchè avendolo fatto io non getto certo pietre su altri


----------



## cleo81 (27 Agosto 2010)

> Però continua a stupirmi una cosa in tutto questo, quanti sentimenti profusi per amanti, davvero ho letto più sntimenti profusi per amanti che per i coniugi ed è questo che fa malissimo a chi non resistette al "facciamo finta di nulla" di chi ha tradito.


Io credo che si possano provare sentimenti positivi sia per il marito che per l'amante... magari diversi, ma esistono.

Dilungarsi su quelli che sono i sentimenti verso l'amante è utile per sentirsi meno in colpa e per giustificare se stessi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che anche il tradito ha i suoi difetti ma che qui non vengono citati. Non ho detto che i difetti del tradito giustifichino i tradimenti. Non sono riuscita a spiegarmi bene probabilmente.
> Non ti ho attaccato, era un augurio sincero. E non di tradire (non lo auguro a nessuno) ma di riuscire sempre a essere così ligia perchè se sgarri poi è ancora più dura riuscire a perdonarsi.
> Non mi sfogheri mai anche perchè avendolo fatto io non getto certo pietre su altri


 Ma che pietre!!!
Sono inviti a riprendere contatto con la realtà e la giusta misura delle cose.
Vai a leggere cosa scrivevamo ad altri... basta leggere il primo thread di Tink...
Che scoperte che il tradito ha i suoi difetti!
Ma è come dire che ha i piedi.
Tutti hanno difetti e piedi. Ma se parli di difetti perché vuoi metterli in rapporto al tradimento.
Poi, l'ho scritto già, per me non sei ancora pronta e non sei nella situazione per lavorarci su.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> So che lo pensi, ma non al 100%. Non è essere stronzi, ma tu hai detto che tuo marito ti trascurava un poco, ma poi hai ammesso che il peso della famiglia è andato per lo più su di lui...sai che tu sei nella condizione del marito che tradisce e non nella moglie?


Si ok adesso si che ci siamo
E' così. Aspetta mio marito ha trascurato il mio sentirmi donna (scusa non so come spiegarlo). Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui ha avuto il peso della famiglia più di me.
E' difficile rendere questa cosa.
Mio marito è un uomo molto presente. Mi aiuta in casa, è un papà attento mi ha aiutato con i bimbi fin da quando erano piccoli. Si alzava di notte per il latte, ecc....
Non mi ha mai mancato di rispetto ma mi ha fatto sentire spesso trasparente..
Io lo so che devo ringraziare il Padre Eterno per aver avuto al mio fianco un uomo così ed è per questo che non do le colpe a lui ma probabilmente l'essermi sentita trasparente in un determinato momento e l'aver incontrato questa persona mi ha portato a quello che ho fatto.
Io e mio marito in questi mesi parliamo molto, lui ha capito il mio disagio e ci stiamo lavorando. Non credere sia facile siamo Venere e Marte come tutti le donne e gli uomini.
Il peso sulla coscienza io ce l'avrò a vita ma posso cercare di imparare da quello che mi è successo.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Io credo che si possano provare sentimenti positivi sia per il marito che per l'amante... magari diversi, ma esistono.
> 
> Dilungarsi su quelli che sono i sentimenti verso l'amante è utile per sentirsi meno in colpa e per giustificare se stessi.


Quindi sono solo fini a se stessi e quindi inesistenti nella verità! Si creano per sentirsi meno sporchi, meno in colpa. Quanto allora è sentimento vero e quanto falso? Adesso lo chiedo a chi ha tradito, se parte di questi sono creati per giustificarsi, siete capaci di capire quali sono i sentimenti veri?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ok adesso si che ci siamo
> E' così. Aspetta mio marito ha trascurato il mio sentirmi donna (scusa non so come spiegarlo). Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui ha avuto il peso della famiglia più di me.
> E' difficile rendere questa cosa.
> Mio marito è un uomo molto presente. Mi aiuta in casa, è un papà attento mi ha aiutato con i bimbi fin da quando erano piccoli. Si alzava di notte per il latte, ecc....
> ...


Queste sono belle frasi e...fa  in modo che tuo marito faccia più  il marito e meno il mammo, se fosse stato meno presente come padre ma più come uomo vedi che in assurdo non sarebbe successo, è il destino dannazione di chi è buono, no???


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho detto che anche il tradito ha i suoi difetti ma che qui non vengono citati. *Non ho detto che i difetti del tradito giustifichino i tradimenti.* Non sono riuscita a spiegarmi bene probabilmente.
> Non ti ho attaccato, era un augurio sincero. E non di tradire (non lo auguro a nessuno) ma di riuscire sempre a essere così ligia perchè se sgarri poi è ancora più dura riuscire a perdonarsi.
> Non mi sfogheri mai anche perchè avendolo fatto io non getto certo pietre su altri


Rileggi.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Queste sono belle frasi e...*fa in modo che tuo marito faccia più il marito e meno il mammo*, se fosse stato meno presente come padre ma più come uomo vedi che in assurdo non sarebbe successo, è il destino dannazione di chi è buono, no???


 
Non sai che solievo sia dirlo: Ti quoto


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2010)

Maronnn ... quanto avete scritto :sorpreso:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Rileggi.


 Mi riferivo ad altri post.
Ma non è un problema.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ok adesso si che ci siamo
> E' così. Aspetta mio marito ha trascurato il mio sentirmi donna (scusa non so come spiegarlo). Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui ha avuto il peso della famiglia più di me.
> E' difficile rendere questa cosa.
> Mio marito è un uomo molto presente. Mi aiuta in casa, è un papà attento mi ha aiutato con i bimbi fin da quando erano piccoli. Si alzava di notte per il latte, ecc....
> ...


direi che sei sulla buona strada!!:up::up:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai capito perché lei ti ha telefonato. Se no sarebbe stato come le altre volte.
> Lo ricordo bene!
> Ben per quello che mi accaloro. Lo sai.


No ho capito  io da sola. Lui mi confermò una simpatia. Poi...a cascata scoprii chi era , volli incontrarla...ci furono gli sms , le telefonate...e sono passati gli anni.:unhappy:

Lo so che mi vuoi bene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> No ho capito io da sola. Lui mi confermò una simpatia. Poi...a cascata scoprii chi era , volli incontrarla...ci furono gli sms , le telefonate...e sono passati gli anni.:unhappy:
> 
> Lo so che mi vuoi bene.


 :angelo:


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi...la storia che* "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
> In amore non si deve essere in credito*. Mai


Amarax, che Dio ti benedica...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ok adesso si che ci siamo
> E' così. Aspetta mio marito ha trascurato il mio sentirmi donna (scusa non so come spiegarlo). Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui ha avuto il peso della famiglia più di me.
> E' difficile rendere questa cosa.
> Mio marito è un uomo molto presente. Mi aiuta in casa, è un papà attento mi ha aiutato con i bimbi fin da quando erano piccoli. Si alzava di notte per il latte, ecc....
> ...


 
Anche a me. E non mi ha aiutato molto. Ma lo amavo e pensavo che il suo lavoro era più importante della spesa o di buttar via i rifiuti....
aspettavo avesse tempo per me.
Anche io ho imparato. Se l'amore non c'è è inutile sbattersi. Bisogna accettare che è finito.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Amarax, che Dio ti benedica...


:mummia: grazie dave.
Io stò come sopra


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Anche a me. E non mi ha aiutato molto. Ma lo amavo e pensavo che il suo lavoro era più importante della spesa o di buttar via i rifiuti....
> aspettavo avesse tempo per me.
> Anche io ho imparato. Se l'amore non c'è è inutile sbattersi. Bisogna accettare che è finito.


e quindi??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:

finisci la frase tesssssoro:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Anche a me. E non mi ha aiutato molto. Ma lo amavo e pensavo che il suo lavoro era più importante della spesa o di buttar via i rifiuti....
> aspettavo avesse tempo per me.
> Anche io ho imparato. Se l'amore non c'è è inutile sbattersi. Bisogna accettare che è finito.


Mi spiace molto. Io invece sono convinta che nel mio caso ci sia ancora e tanto quindi vale la pena provarci


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi spiace molto. Io invece sono convinta che nel mio caso ci sia ancora e tanto quindi vale la pena provarci


magari per te va meglio e te lo auguro.
Io ho perso 5 anni della mia vita:unhappy:


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si ok adesso si che ci siamo
> E' così. Aspetta mio marito ha trascurato il mio sentirmi donna (scusa non so come spiegarlo). Questo indipendentemente dal fatto che lui ha avuto il peso della famiglia più di me.
> E' difficile rendere questa cosa.
> Mio marito è un uomo molto presente. Mi aiuta in casa, è un papà attento mi ha aiutato con i bimbi fin da quando erano piccoli. Si alzava di notte per il latte, ecc....
> ...


Farfie, peccato che non so se lei ringrazierà il Padre Eterno, ma tant'è.


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Può essere! Ma voglio mettere ben chiaro ad una persona che il tenersi dentro un tradimento non vuol dire tornare alla vita di prima, non è onesto nei confronti di chi è dall'altra parte.
> Però continua a stupirmi una cosa in tutto questo, quanti *sentimenti profusi per amanti, *davvero ho letto più sntimenti profusi per amanti che per i coniugi ed è questo che fa malissimo a chi non resistette al "facciamo finta di nulla" di chi ha tradito.


Daniele, non c'è nulla di strano: è una verità assoluta (ma anche tu, probabilmente, in passato con altre ragazze, te ne sarai accorto), che se sei infatuato di qualcuno, non sei infatuato di qualcun altro. Punto e basta.


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e quindi??????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> 
> finisci la frase tesssssoro:mexican::mexican:


 
 i ...significano che lo facevo io. Ma dai! cmq è un medico che fa turni. Mica prima della notte lo madavo a fare la spesa? per me era normale e lui ha sempre provveduto al resto. Un carico adeguato al tempo libero. Che poi sfruttava anche per altro. 
Mi sa che era meglio se lo mandavo a fare la spesa.
 Ma forse trovava anche al super.
 Mi sa che è meglio che lo mando a ...
Questi li capisci vero?
 :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> magari per te va meglio e te lo auguro.
> Io ho perso 5 anni della mia vita:unhappy:


 Hai la calcolatrice per far le prossime somme? :unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> i ...significano che lo facevo io. Ma dai! cmq è un medico che fa turni. Mica prima della notte lo madavo a fare la spesa? per me era normale e lui ha sempre provveduto al resto. Un carico adeguato al tempo libero. Che poi sfruttava anche per altro.
> Mi sa che era meglio se lo mandavo a fare la spesa.
> Ma forse trovava anche al super.
> Mi sa che è meglio che lo mando a ...
> ...


tesoro intendevo che dopo quella frase doveva venire: e quindi rinasco e ricomincio con una vita nuova


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Hai la calcolatrice per far le prossime somme? :unhappy:


 
sto zero a zero come ha detto Ettore. 
Così l'ho buttata via


----------



## dave.one (27 Agosto 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi ciao, Io mi ricordo benissimo di te...
> Secondo me puoi salvare un'altra vittima della situazion...
> Dovresti parlare della tua vicenda alla moglie di Dave.one...
> Davide dove cazzo stai?
> ...


Ciao Conte, _àn soi qué_! 
già... Elisa dovresti parlare insieme a mia moglie, ma è difficile: è talmente diffidente delle donne che è più facile che parli con quel cammello che tenta inutilmente di passare attraverso la cruna di un ago...


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> tesoro intendevo che dopo quella frase doveva venire: e quindi rinasco e ricomincio con una vita nuova


 
:up: ci provo. Questa volta per davverissimo


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :up: ci provo. Questa volta per davverissimo


nel caso  verrei personalmente da te con una magnum di dom pèrignon a festeggiarti!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> nel caso verrei personalmente da te con una magnum di dom pèrignon a festeggiarti!


 Anch'io (facciamo a metà della spesa?)


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> nel caso verrei personalmente da te con una magnum di dom pèrignon a festeggiarti!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io (facciamo a metà della spesa?)


 
Offro io e vengo a Nebbiopoli


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anch'io (facciamo a metà della spesa?)


 facciamo una comitiva perchè ho fatto la sborona e la magnum di dom ci costa ben più di uno stipendio:unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Offro io e vengo a Nebbiopoli


 io però in campania non sono mai stata e la vedrei molto volentieri


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> facciamo una comitiva perchè ho fatto la sborona e la magnum di dom ci costa ben più di uno stipendio:unhappy::carneval:


 Ma non è necessario che sia magnum... bsta normale


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> io però in campania non sono mai stata e la vedrei molto volentieri


Napoli è bellissima  allora  
venite voi al sole


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non è necessario che sia magnum... bsta normale


 
anche una coca va bene? le bollicine...ce l'ha!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> anche una coca va bene? le bollicine...ce l'ha!


 No è una cosa che merita... :cincin:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> anche una coca va bene? le bollicine...ce l'ha!


e io mi sbatto fino a napoli per una coca cola??:calcio:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No è una cosa che merita... :cincin:


 
 ma che cretina! ne ho diverse in casa. Regali fatti al doc  Tu porta i bicchieri al liquido ghe pensi mi :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e io mi sbatto fino a napoli per una coca cola??:calcio:


no mi sono corretta :carneval::carneval: vai sul sicuro  e poi abbiamo la pizza










 .. i mandolini








....e le sfogliatelle

.

	
	
		
		
	


	






mica è poco???:incazzato::incazzato:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

ama ci spero tanto per te! con tutto il cuore, e festeggerei davvero con una gioia che non puoi credere


----------



## Amarax (27 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ama ci spero tanto per te! con tutto il cuore, e festeggerei davvero con una gioia che non puoi credere


 
grazie:angelo:

e buonanotte a tutti che domani lavoro.


----------



## Abigail (27 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> grazie:angelo:
> 
> e buonanotte a tutti che domani lavoro.


notte a tutti, vado anch'io


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Agosto 2010)

Notte ragazze :up:


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> no mi sono corretta :carneval::carneval: vai sul sicuro  e poi abbiamo la pizza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sto sbavando....


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sai che solievo sia dirlo: Ti quoto


Ok, allora sai cosa devi fare adesso no? meno lavoro (che dovrà passare in un secondo piano) e dovrai togliergli quelle incombeneze da mammo che ha avuto...questa peer prima cosa, poi per seconda cosa obbligarlo a usare il suo tempo libero per essere meno mammo e più uomo....evito di rire il resto perchè diventerei esplicitamente troppo volgare per un forum.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (28 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ma che cretina! ne ho diverse in casa. Regali fatti al doc  Tu porta i bicchieri al liquido ghe pensi mi :carneval::carneval:


Vengo anche io, tanto non sto così lontano...


----------



## Amarax (28 Agosto 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Vengo anche io, tanto non sto così lontano...


 
ti facciamo sapere quando :up:


----------



## geisha (28 Agosto 2010)

non ho letto tutto ma penso e mi chiedo alcune cose
- si butta all'aria un matrimonio per un altra persona o per se stessi laddove si comprende che molte cose non funzionano?
- prima di rompere una famiglia forse si dovrebbe provare a capire cosa non funziona, perchè non ha funzionato, e provare un ultimo tentativo per ricurire gli strappi;
- indurre una persona a fare delle scelte o perlomeno pretendere che le faccia quando noi stessi viviamo nell'incertezza totale mi pare eccessivo;
- credo che lui avesse le idee molto chiare su cio' che voleva, voleva te e lei perchè insieme siete la donna perfetta come accade sempre in queste storie;
aggiungerei solo una cosa il GRANDE AMORE lo devi provare tanto per cominciare per te stessa, e a mio avviso per i tuoi figli poi ti puoi permettere di cercarlo altrove.

ps non credo alle formule aritmetiche e alla teorie strategiche in amore, in amore non c'è la regola io ti do' e pretendo di ricevere, in amore si da sempre, se l'amore è vero e sincero anche dall'altra parte si riceve spontaneamente e nella misura che l'altra persona puo' dare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> non ho letto tutto ma penso e mi chiedo alcune cose
> - si butta all'aria un matrimonio per un altra persona o per se stessi laddove si comprende che molte cose non funzionano?
> - prima di rompere una famiglia forse si dovrebbe provare a capire cosa non funziona, perchè non ha funzionato, e provare un ultimo tentativo per ricurire gli strappi;
> - indurre una persona a fare delle scelte o perlomeno pretendere che le faccia quando noi stessi viviamo nell'incertezza totale mi pare eccessivo;
> ...


Quoto tutto.
Però queste risposte arrivano a questo punto della storia, le cose che scrivi le sono già state dette.
Il fatto che tra amanti entrambi sposati capiti spesso che si faccia il giochetto simile a quelli degli adolescenti al telefono "metti giù prima tu" "no prima tu", dicendosi "separati tu" "no prima tu" non fa che evidenziare solo il desiderio di conferme e di non voler rischiare.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Ciao ragazzi...non ho potuto leggere tutti i vostri discorsi in questi giorni...comunque week end passato indenne...presa da mille cose ho cercato di pensarci il meno possibile.
Oggi mal di stomaco e poca voglia di concentrarsi a lavoro...spero non inizi la "crisi di astinenza" gia' provata in passato. Dura da sopportare.
Comunque sono stra-convinta...oltretutto lui dopo sms di Venerdi' pomeriggio al quale non ho risposto, non si e' piu' fatto vivo. Certo, ha capito che ormai c'e' poco fare, che le palle non bastano + e i fatti...non li vuole fare. Tra l'altro, anche se adesso tornasse dicendo (cosa che non fara' MAI) che molla tutto x stare con me, non so' nemmeno se lo vorrei piu'. Mi ha fatto troppo male e non mi fido piu' di lui. E poi il "problema" non era questo, ma il suo poco amore x me, nonostante dichiarasse il contrario, continuando a tenermi in ballo x anni riempendomi di fesserie...e facendomi rovinare la vita...anche se lo so', e' soprattutto colpa mia...
Ragazzi...ho bisogno di voi...


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi...non ho potuto leggere tutti i vostri discorsi in questi giorni...comunque week end passato indenne...presa da mille cose ho cercato di pensarci il meno possibile.
> Oggi mal di stomaco e poca voglia di concentrarsi a lavoro...spero non inizi la "crisi di astinenza" gia' provata in passato. Dura da sopportare.
> Comunque sono stra-convinta...oltretutto lui dopo sms di Venerdi' pomeriggio al quale non ho risposto, non si e' piu' fatto vivo. Certo, ha capito che ormai c'e' poco fare, che le palle non bastano + e i fatti...non li vuole fare. Tra l'altro, anche se adesso tornasse dicendo (cosa che non fara' MAI) che molla tutto x stare con me, *non so' nemmeno se lo vorrei piu'*.* Mi ha fatto troppo male e non mi fido piu' di lui*. E poi il "problema" non era questo, ma il suo poco amore x me, nonostante dichiarasse il contrario, continuando a tenermi in ballo x anni riempendomi di fesserie...e facendomi rovinare la vita...anche se lo so', e' soprattutto colpa mia...
> Ragazzi...ho bisogno di voi...


stampatela e leggitela spesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi...non ho potuto leggere tutti i vostri discorsi in questi giorni...comunque week end passato indenne...presa da mille cose ho cercato di pensarci il meno possibile.
> Oggi mal di stomaco e poca voglia di concentrarsi a lavoro...spero non inizi la "crisi di astinenza" gia' provata in passato. Dura da sopportare.
> Comunque sono stra-convinta...oltretutto lui dopo sms di Venerdi' pomeriggio al quale non ho risposto, non si e' piu' fatto vivo. Certo, ha capito che ormai c'e' poco fare, che le palle non bastano + e i fatti...non li vuole fare. Tra l'altro, anche se adesso tornasse dicendo (cosa che non fara' MAI) che molla tutto x stare con me, non so' nemmeno se lo vorrei piu'. Mi ha fatto troppo male e non mi fido piu' di lui. E poi il "problema" non era questo, ma il suo poco amore x me, nonostante dichiarasse il contrario, continuando a tenermi in ballo x anni riempendomi di fesserie...e facendomi rovinare la vita...anche se lo so', e' soprattutto colpa mia...
> Ragazzi...ho bisogno di voi...


"Tutto perché non sapevi apprezzare il bello della relazione dandole lo spazio limitato che doveva avere e sapendo stare al tuo posto d'amante."
Ho risparmiato fatica a certi utenti.:carneval:

Pensa a come non hai sentito vuoti in questo week end e quindi come non ti è necessario:up:


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao ragazzi...non ho potuto leggere tutti i vostri discorsi in questi giorni...comunque week end passato indenne...presa da mille cose ho cercato di pensarci il meno possibile.
> Oggi mal di stomaco e poca voglia di concentrarsi a lavoro...spero non inizi la "crisi di astinenza" gia' provata in passato. Dura da sopportare.
> Comunque sono stra-convinta...oltretutto lui dopo sms di Venerdi' pomeriggio al quale non ho risposto, non si e' piu' fatto vivo. Certo, ha capito che ormai c'e' poco fare, che le palle non bastano + e i fatti...non li vuole fare. Tra l'altro, anche se adesso tornasse dicendo (cosa che non fara' MAI) che molla tutto x stare con me, non so' nemmeno se lo vorrei piu'. Mi ha fatto troppo male e non mi fido piu' di lui. E poi il "problema" non era questo, ma il suo poco amore x me, nonostante dichiarasse il contrario, continuando a tenermi in ballo x anni riempendomi di fesserie...e facendomi rovinare la vita...anche se lo so', e' soprattutto colpa mia...
> Ragazzi...ho bisogno di voi...


Cara Elisa,
ho pensato a te in questi giorni.
Per motivi miei mi sembra di sentire come tu ti possa sentire.
Dalle tue parole sembra quasi echeggiare una risoluzione ed una determinazione nuova, una voglia di cambiamento sincero.
Permettimi di essere, ancora una volta, un po' scettico.
Nel senso che la prima presa di coscienza che devi fare è quella della tua debolezza, di quanto questa storia abbia minato il rispetto verso te stessa e il tuo senso dell'equilibrio.
Se sei consapevole di essere debole e smetterai di proiettare il tuo pensiero verso la SUA prossima mossa forse potrai incamminarti verso una diversa meta: te stessa.
Secondo me è del tutto imprevedibile quel che farà lui. Se lui non trova (o ha trovato) subito un'altra e non avrà intrapreso un cammino di "crescita" prima o poi ce la metterà tutta per riprenderti.
Potrebbe anche arrivare a dirte che lascia la moglie... ci crederà pure quando te lo dirà... giurerà di farlo appena tornato a casa... appena ne avrà la possibilità... appena i figli saranno abbastanza forti per... appena.... cioè mai.
Hai già passato cinque anni così... hai già sperimentato cosa si prova. Se per te questa storia non è un complemento alla tua vera vita nè può diventare la tua vera vita metti un po' di silenzio nel tuo cuore e cerca di avere la serenità di riflettere su cosa davvero ti fa stare bene.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Cara Elisa,
> ho pensato a te in questi giorni.
> Per motivi miei mi sembra di sentire come tu ti possa sentire.
> Dalle tue parole sembra quasi echeggiare una risoluzione ed una determinazione nuova, una voglia di cambiamento sincero.
> ...


Ciao Alfeo. Grazie di avermi pensata, forse x questo mi sono sentita un po' "meno sola"...
Io mi sento debole, anzi debolissima. Gia' altre volte avevo detto basta, ma poi le crisi sono state talmente forti che sono "ricaduta". Mi dicevo, magari e' vero, sono io che non capisco, magari pretendo troppo, magari lui ama talmente i suoi figli da non riuscire a lasciarli ed invece io sono egoista e penso solo a voler vivere il nostro amore...
Ma poi ho capito che non sono io quella sbagliata...perche' mentire e vivere cosi' e' peggio di qualsiasi altra cosa.
Lui non mi ama stop.
Da questo devo ripartire...per dimenticare...
E io devo ricominciare ad amare me stessa...cosa che non faccio ormai da anni x colpa sua...


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ciao Alfeo. Grazie di avermi pensata, forse x questo mi sono sentita un po' "meno sola"...
> Io mi sento debole, anzi debolissima. Gia' altre volte avevo detto basta, ma poi le crisi sono state talmente forti che sono "ricaduta". Mi dicevo, magari e' vero, sono io che non capisco, magari pretendo troppo, magari lui ama talmente i suoi figli da non riuscire a lasciarli ed invece io sono egoista e penso solo a voler vivere il nostro amore...
> Ma poi ho capito che non sono io quella sbagliata...perche' mentire e vivere cosi' e' peggio di qualsiasi altra cosa.
> Lui non mi ama stop.
> ...


E poi pensare che lui non ti ama non ti giova affatto.
Secondo me lui ti ama, ti ha amato, ma a modo suo... in un modo che a te, alla fine, non fa stare bene.
Devi solo cercare di smettere di pensare a quel che lui possa fare o pensare e cercare di concentrarti su te stessa.
Scusa, solo per avere un contorno più preciso, da quanto tempo non lo senti?
Quand'è l'ultima volta che vi siete incontrati?


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> E poi pensare che lui non ti ama non ti giova affatto.
> Secondo me lui ti ama, ti ha amato, ma a modo suo... in un modo che a te, alla fine, non fa stare bene.
> Devi solo cercare di smettere di pensare a quel che lui possa fare o pensare e cercare di concentrarti su te stessa.
> Scusa, solo per avere un contorno più preciso, da quanto tempo non lo senti?
> Quand'è l'ultima volta che vi siete incontrati?


E' una cosa freschissima, ma si trascinava da tempo. Ci siamo visti dopo 2 settimane e mezzo di vacanze, lunedi' scorso x un'ora scarsa (pausa pranzo mia) e sentito ultima volta x tel merc scorso, quando c'e' la stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Una cazzata alla fine. Ma che mi fa fatto capire tante cose...
Io comunque avevo deciso che se dopo vacanze non vedevo un nuovo suo atteggiamento, avrei chiuso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' una cosa freschissima, ma si trascinava da tempo. Ci siamo visti dopo 2 settimane e mezzo di vacanze, lunedi' scorso x un'ora scarsa (pausa pranzo mia) e sentito ultima volta x tel merc scorso, quando c'e' la stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Una cazzata alla fine. Ma che mi fa fatto capire tante cose...
> Io comunque avevo deciso che se dopo vacanze non vedevo un nuovo suo atteggiamento, avrei chiuso.


Ma tu hai un nuovo atteggiamento?
Voglio dire tu hai pensato seriamente di separarti e vivere da libera quella relazione o cercare un altro uomo da amare e da cui essere amata?
No?
E allora perché pretendi che lo faccia lui?
Vuoi "pronti via!" lo diciamo al coniuge stasera alle 21?
Riconosci che è un rapporto d'amanti che per te si è esaurito.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu hai un nuovo atteggiamento?
> Voglio dire tu hai pensato seriamente di separarti e vivere da libera quella relazione o cercare un altro uomo da amare e da cui essere amata?
> No?
> E allora perché pretendi che lo faccia lui?
> ...


Io e' da secoli che gli dico che dovevamo decidere: o lasciarci (perche' amanti a vita non esiste) o parlare chiaramente a casa.
Io non voglio un altro uomo. Ho amato lui. E per lui mi sono allontanata da mio marito che ora non so' + se riusciro' ad "amare"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io e' da secoli che gli dico che dovevamo decidere: o lasciarci (perche' amanti a vita non esiste) o parlare chiaramente a casa.
> Io non voglio un altro uomo. Ho amato lui. E per lui mi sono allontanata da mio marito che ora non so' + se riusciro' ad "amare"...


 Ti ho chiesto> tu perché non ti sei separata, indipendentemente dalle sue decisioni?


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ti ho chiesto> tu perché non ti sei separata, indipendentemente dalle sue decisioni?


...per i bimbi...ora vedro' come andranno le cose, se qualcosa e' rimasto o se magari ero acceccata dall'amore per quest'uomo, o se davvero il matrimonio e' finito.


----------



## megliosola (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...per i bimbi...ora vedro' come andranno le cose, se qualcosa e' rimasto o se magari ero acceccata dall'amore per quest'uomo, o se davvero il matrimonio e' finito.


questa è un pò terribile però...
anche il mio ex disse, tra le tante cose, che voleva ricucire per i figli...mi si accapponò la pelle :incazzato:

ms


(p.s. ragazzi scusate come si fa a non ricevere via mail gli avvisi di risposta alle discussioni??...ho la posta ingolfata)


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> questa è un pò terribile però...
> anche il mio ex disse, tra le tante cose, che voleva ricucire per i figli...mi si accapponò la pelle :incazzato:
> 
> ms
> ...


 
infatti non lo voglio fare x quello...ho solo aspettato...ora voglio vedere se riusciro' a dimenticare questa brutta storia e cosa e' rimasto nel mio cuore...


----------



## geisha (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...per i bimbi...ora vedro' come andranno le cose, se qualcosa e' rimasto o se magari ero acceccata dall'amore per quest'uomo, o se davvero il matrimonio e' finito.


continuo sempre a pensare che dire lo faccio per i figlia sia solo una paraculaggine.......... cmq rifletti bene perchè sono altrettanto convinta che non si possono amare due persone.


----------



## geisha (30 Agosto 2010)

megliosola ha detto:


> questa è un pò terribile però...
> anche il mio ex disse, tra le tante cose, che voleva ricucire per i figli...mi si accapponò la pelle :incazzato:
> 
> ms
> ...


nel pannello utente ma funziona mi pare dai tread successivi....


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Io e' da secoli che gli dico che dovevamo decidere: o lasciarci (perche' amanti a vita non esiste) o parlare chiaramente a casa.
> Io non voglio un altro uomo. Ho amato lui. *E per lui mi sono allontanata da mio marito che ora non so' + se riusciro' ad "amare"...*


Ciao Elisa,
non ho letto tutto il 3d perchè è troppo lungo e perchè sono debilitato da un virus che mi ha preso l'intestino e le articolazioni (approposito dicevi di aver mal di pancia, non è che per caso anche tu ne sei stata colpita?), ma questioni di salute a parte, con il grassetto mi dai spunto per una considerazione che avrei voluto fare già da tempo, provo molta tristezza per la tua situazione e per tuo marito in particolare ma anche per te e mi spiego: vedo nella tua storia quello che pressappoco capita in tante altre relazioni, ci si sposa con una persona, e si spera lo si abbia fatto in maniera "sentita", e poi ci si perde in vere e proprie unioni parallele, perchè 5 anni non sono pochi con la stessa persona vero? Prova a rileggerti ed a focalizzare su quanto scrivi: tutto ruota ancora attorno a lui, il tuo amante, di tuo marito nemmeno una parola (per lo meno in questi ultimi interventi) e di qualunque colpa si fosse macchiato non penso tu possa ormai riuscire ancora ad amare tuo marito quando hai vissuto una storia così importante con un altro uomo.

A questo punto io direi che ci vorrebbe anche un po' di onestà intellettuale da parte tua: non sai come andrà a finire con il tuo amante ma sai di certo che con tuo marito non potrà che finire male se ci convivi quotidianamente e l'unica cosa che vi lega sembra siano solo gli "obblighi" quali possono essere i figli, la casa, un eventuale mutuo e le bollette di fine mese. Mi domando che senso abbia vivere così: tu sai darti una risposta? Non è un caso che tu ti sia posta la scadenza "del ritorno dalle ferie" per un cambiamento da parte sua perchè è noto che il rientro dalle ferie è faticoso e si vorrebbe ripartire con la spinta data da qualche "novità" importante invece di ritornare e trovare sempre la stessa vita e gli stessi problemi. La realtà è che la vita è dura per tutti, lo è per te quanto per me (che ho optato per la separazione e sono un  single quarantenne con ottima posizione economica) non credere, e focalizzare il concetto che non siamo gli unici ad essere presi di mira dalla malasorte (rappresentata da tutto quanto ci appiattisce nel quotidiano) ci aiuta a non commettere delle leggerezze ed a portare avanti dei progetti che daranno dei frutti solo se suffragati con impegno costante e duraturo. 

Sai perchè ti dico queste cose? te le dico perchè so bene cosa provi, oggi che sono un uomo libero potrei colmare il vuoto di solitudine instaurando una relazione con una persona che conosco da anni e con la quale c'è grande intesa su moltissime cose, pur non essendoci mai sfiorati, e potrei farlo, sarebbe bello ma il prezzo da pagare per lei sarebbe mandare a rotoli la sua famiglia, ed io questo non lo vorrei perchè mi piacerebbe pensare il contrario ma penso di rappresentare nè più nè meno che una stampella emozionale utile a superare la quotidianeità, rappresento l'evasione dalla realtà ma non molto altro (non lo vorrei anche perchè a questa persona voglio veramente "bene" e non vorrei dovesse patire e far patire ad altri ciò che io ho vissuto e per causa mia). Preferisco rifarmi una vita su basi nuove, con una persona con la quale possa progettare un futuro e con la quale debba "impegnarmi" perchè a mio modo di vedere "impegno=crescita" ed anche tu sei in condizioni di fare altrettanto, ed il passo iniziale è seguire il consiglio che ti ha dato P/R: stasera di ritorno a casa parla con tuo marito e restituisci dignità a te stessa, a Lui, ed ai tuoi figli. Sarà doloroso ma alla lunga vedrai che si rivelerà la scelta migliore, del resto non mi sembra che tu ora viva felicemente.

Buona giornata.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...per i bimbi...ora vedro' come andranno le cose, se qualcosa e' rimasto o se magari ero acceccata dall'amore per quest'uomo, o se davvero il matrimonio e' finito.


 Eh no.
Se il tuo amante fosse stato disponibile l'avresti fatto. E allora per i bimbi sarebbe stato diverso?
Risponditi sinceramente. Perché se eri disposta a chiudere il matrimonio, lo eri solo se lo fosse stato anche il tuo amante?
Mica è una storia di tre mesi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Elisa,
> non ho letto tutto il 3d perchè è troppo lungo e perchè sono debilitato da un virus che mi ha preso l'intestino e le articolazioni (approposito dicevi di aver mal di pancia, non è che per caso anche tu ne sei stata colpita?), ma questioni di salute a parte, con il grassetto mi dai spunto per una considerazione che avrei voluto fare già da tempo, provo molta tristezza per la tua situazione e per tuo marito in particolare ma anche per te e mi spiego: vedo nella tua storia quello che pressappoco capita in tante altre relazioni, ci si sposa con una persona, e si spera lo si abbia fatto in maniera "sentita", e poi ci si perde in vere e proprie unioni parallele, perchè 5 anni non sono pochi con la stessa persona vero? Prova a rileggerti ed a focalizzare su quanto scrivi: tutto ruota ancora attorno a lui, il tuo amante, di tuo marito nemmeno una parola (per lo meno in questi ultimi interventi) e di qualunque colpa si fosse macchiato non penso tu possa ormai riuscire ancora ad amare tuo marito quando hai vissuto una storia così importante con un altro uomo.
> 
> A questo punto io direi che ci vorrebbe anche un po' di onestà intellettuale da parte tua: non sai come andrà a finire con il tuo amante ma sai di certo che con tuo marito non potrà che finire male se ci convivi quotidianamente e l'unica cosa che vi lega sembra siano solo gli "obblighi" quali possono essere i figli, la casa, un eventuale mutuo e le bollette di fine mese. Mi domando che senso abbia vivere così: tu sai darti una risposta? Non è un caso che tu ti sia posta la scadenza "del ritorno dalle ferie" per un cambiamento da parte sua perchè è noto che il rientro dalle ferie è faticoso e si vorrebbe ripartire con la spinta data da qualche "novità" importante invece di ritornare e trovare sempre la stessa vita e gli stessi problemi. La realtà è che la vita è dura per tutti, lo è per te quanto per me (che ho optato per la separazione e sono un single quarantenne con ottima posizione economica) non credere, e focalizzare il concetto che non siamo gli unici ad essere presi di mira dalla malasorte (rappresentata da tutto quanto ci appiattisce nel quotidiano) ci aiuta a non commettere delle leggerezze ed a portare avanti dei progetti che daranno dei frutti solo se suffragati con impegno costante e duraturo.
> ...


 Quoto.
Ma io non le ho dato il consiglio di separarsi, le ho chiesto perché non l'ha fatto e non lo fa.


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Ma io non le ho dato il consiglio di separarsi, le ho chiesto perché non l'ha fatto e non lo fa.


Si, vero, scusa.

Anch'io credo che un matrimonio bisogna tentare di salvarlo fino alla fine, ma a volte sembra che il limite sia stato superato già da un po'. Di certo sarebbe corretto se parlasse chiaramente al marito così da dare anche a Lui la possibilità di scegliere e non è detto che ci si debba per forza separare, a volte questi scossoni fanno rendere conto meglio della gravità della crisi in cui si è finiti ma non è detto che non ci si possa riprendere, solo che nel caso di Elisa la vedo totalmente fuori dal matrimonio, per cui semmai potrebbe essere il marito a cercare di "ricostruire", anche se la vedo difficilissima come situazione.

Buona giornata.

Ciao,


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Si, vero, scusa.
> 
> Anch'io credo che un matrimonio bisogna tentare di salvarlo fino alla fine, ma a volte sembra che il limite sia stato superato già da un po'. *Di certo sarebbe corretto se parlasse chiaramente al marito così da dare anche a Lui la possibilità di scegliere *e non è detto che ci si debba per forza separare, a volte questi scossoni fanno rendere conto meglio della gravità della crisi in cui si è finiti ma non è detto che non ci si possa riprendere, solo che nel caso di Elisa la vedo totalmente fuori dal matrimonio, per cui semmai potrebbe essere il marito da cercare di ricostruire, anche se la vedo difficilissima come situazione.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ...*per i bimbi*...ora vedro' come andranno le cose, se qualcosa e' rimasto o se magari ero acceccata dall'amore per quest'uomo, o se davvero il matrimonio e' finito.


 praticamente lo stesso motivo del tuo amante...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Eh no.
> Se il tuo amante fosse stato disponibile l'avresti fatto. E allora per i bimbi sarebbe stato diverso?
> Risponditi sinceramente. Perché se eri disposta a chiudere il matrimonio, lo eri solo se lo fosse stato anche il tuo amante?
> Mica è una storia di tre mesi.


Quoto.
Elisa quando hai scritto all'inizio ti ho detto le mia idea della vostra relazione. Tu hai voluto credere a una cosa che non era.
Se tu volevi tornare con lui avresti dovuto accettare e condividere, soprattutto, la sua idea di relazione.
Ho anche sottolineato che i figli sono assolutamente una scusante per cui uno non si separa.
Tu non puoi usare la stessa scusante, soprattutto perchè se lui ti chiamasse e ti dicesse mi sono separato tu probabilmente faresti lo stesso.
Allora se vuoi bene a te stessa prendi le decisioni indipendentemente da quello che fa lui. Sei tu che devi essere serena e non mi sembra che restare con tuo marito ti faccio sentire così.
Se poi lui farà uguale prenderai altre decisione, altrimenti la tua vita andrà avanti per una nuova strada.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ragazzi fra poco vado a casa (sono a lavoro)...cerchero' di passare un week end "tranquillo" con la mia famiglia. Sara' dura e staro' tanto male e sara' anche dura tenere tutto dentro.
> Siete stati fantastici e spero che questa storia sia veramente al termine, le ho provate tutte...ho cercato di fargli capire che potevamo farcela, poi ho provato a convincermi invece che potevo fare l'amante e basta, poi ho cercato di illudermi che lui davvero stesse facendo qualcosa x noi...niente! Non e' cosi'. Tornati dalle vacanze e' rimasto tutto come prima. Priorita': che la moglie non sospetti nulla e non scopra che lui la tradisce (perche' a quel punto si che dovrebbe scegliere!!).
> E io sempre li' ad aspettare un suo sms (quando puo') un suo momento libero x poterci vedere...e quasi sempre sono io a dover "rischiare" invece, a dover raccontare palle di ogni genere, a dover "correre" x poter stare insieme...
> Sono stanca...tanto stanca e tanto TRISTE...ma e' solo colpa mia, lo so'...


Ciao Elisa, solo una domanda..
da dove nascono tutte queste aspettative che ti sei fatta su di lui?
Te lo sei chiesto?
E poi non ho capito una cosa: lui non dve inventarsi scuse o bugie per poter stare con te?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Questo era il nostro GRANDE AMORE.
> 
> Un abbraccio.
> 
> p.s. col marito non so'...dovro' vedere se si potra' col tempo chiarire e sistemare il rapporto...non abbiamo passato dei bei momenti...dovro' capire tante cose dentro di me e con lui...


Ciao Elisa mi ricordo benissimo di te.
Francamente dubito il tuo ex mollerà. Sta solo aspettando che "ti passi" come la altre volte.

Sai un buon, semplice efficace modo per liberartene? Incontralo, se ti chiede un incontro, e NON FARCI NIENTE. Fagli capire che sei disponibile come amica e basta.

Scapperà alla velocità della luce!!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Ho la sensazione che le donne che la portano alla lunga con le relazioni adulterine, poi si separano anche se con l'amante finisce: non sopportano piu' l'ambiguità, le bugie. Il rapporto matrimoniale si sfilaccia irreparabilmente.

L'uomo è piu' elastico, "ie rimbalza". Forse perché emotivamente investe meno ( o proprio niente) in entrambi i rapporti...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Astonished, i figli cambiano tutto. Da "Sposati senza figli" è inesorabilmente diverso.
Un sorriso dei figli unisce anche i peggior coniugi.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Cerca di non dirgli niente della tua storia con un altro uomo. Per entrambi è meglio tacere...:unhappy:



invece dopo SEI ANNI io penso una ripartenza sull'onestà ci vorrebbe, altrimenti ricostruiscono sulle bugie, e sono delle vere e proprie sabbie mobili.
L'avete visto il film indiano di sabato scorso sulla RAI? Era proprio su questo argomento...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Vedi...la storia che "amore è dare..." è una enorme bugia.
> In amore non si deve essere in credito. Mai



questo è molto vero. Almeno pari, se vincere non puoi!:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece dopo SEI ANNI io penso una ripartenza sull'onestà ci vorrebbe, altrimenti ricostruiscono sulle bugie, e sono delle vere e proprie sabbie mobili.
> L'avete visto il film indiano di sabato scorso sulla RAI? Era proprio su questo argomento...


O.T.
Mi dici com'è finito per favore. Mi sono addormentata............
Sono rimasta a lui che ha i fiori in mano per incontrare lei e si trova davanti la moglie


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tu sparisci e lui resta bello sereno nella sua casina e fra qualche tempo ti avrà sostituita. .


Beh, oddio, e  un bel chi se ne frega di cosa fa un tipo così, non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Come si fa a parlare di debiti e crediti? Quando si fa il dare-avere, non c'è amore... quelli sono ragionieri  :carneval:



questo è quel che di solito dice il ragioniere IN CREDITO...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, oddio, e un bel chi se ne frega di cosa fa un tipo così, non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


Assolutamente si.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chi ha iniziato a parlare di lasciare i coniugi per stare insieme? Lui o te
> Prova a pensarci...Secondo me tu.



Mica vero. L'ha detto Elisa che è stato lui, e io ci credo eccome. Probabilmente per una nano frazione ci ha creduto anche lui.
E poi non dimenticare che lui MENTE - di grosso - anche a moglie e figli. Non facciamo di Elisa la povera amante sfigata di un uomo peraltro limpido, perché non è così. Lui ha le sue belle , grasse responsabilità, al pari di lei.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... facevi bene a fare così. Nel momento che hai smesso di amare (e vorrei vedere, con quello che ti combina tuo marito), giustamente la razionalità pesa e fa i suoi giusti calcoli. Ma finchè ami, il dare-avere non esiste. Subentra dopo.



Ribadisco, chi è in debito sa bene di essere in rosso. Siamo tutti capaci a fare discorsi di principio, finché tornano i conti.
tipo "Prendiamo le decisioni in due", poi alla fine chi è che decide?!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Quello che sta' succeddendo a me...mi sono fermata...ho smesso di dare...*lui e' sparito*.



MA MAGARI. Quanto mi dai se tra max un mese ti richiama?! (es. c'è qualche compleanno imminente?)


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Inizialmente LUI...poi lui ha capito che non era cosi' "semplice" x motivi economici, xche' avrebbe perso la faccia davanti alla famiglia *(paesino del meridione)* e agli amici, che sarebbe stata dura...insomma, ma chi glielo faceva fare?? Meglio stare a casa con una moglie che + di tanto non rompe e l'amante che gli fa provare emozioni. E nessun senso di colpa... la nostra storia non e' mai stata solo sesso, si e' sempre parlato di AMORE e di voler stare insieme prima o poi. Ma questo poi non arrivava mai...e io intanto stavo male a casa, stavo male sul lavoro, stavo male anche con lui alla fine, sempre nervosa, ansiosa, triste...



Sta cavolata del Meridione...poi sono tutti pluriseparati, al sud.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh incredibile, *hai trovato uno sposato che almeno non è il solito ipocrita. *Ti ha sbattuto la verità nuda e cruda da subito. A quel punto la responsabilità della scelta è tutta nelle mani dell'amante.



no comment.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> NON L'HA SEGUITA PERCHE' NON HA VOLUTO SEGUIRLA. NON L'AMAVA.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per una cosa che gli piaceva senza amore, per pure egoismo, egocentrismo e narcisismo.
> Ti ha fatto soffrire per sè, non per lei.
> *
> Non gli frega niente di nessuno*!!!



quanta verità. Sono persone ARIDE, ARIDE, ARIDE.
Tutto qui.
E malgrado tutto preferisco i traditi, gli amanti delusi, la sofferenza da cui nasce il fiore, che questa aridità.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto.
> Elisa quando hai scritto all'inizio ti ho detto le mia idea della vostra relazione. Tu hai voluto credere a una cosa che non era.
> Se tu volevi tornare con lui avresti dovuto accettare e condividere, soprattutto, la sua idea di relazione.
> Ho anche sottolineato che i figli sono assolutamente una scusante per cui uno non si separa.
> ...


 
sono tanto confusa...non ci capisco + niente...vorrei solo sparire, almeno x un po'


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Beh, oddio, e un bel chi se ne frega di cosa fa un tipo così, non ce lo vogliamo mettere?


infatti sono sicura che a casa sua e' tutto ok e presto ne trovera' un'altra...a parole (con me e mogliettina) non lo batte nessuno


----------



## cleo81 (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> quanta verità. Sono persone ARIDE, ARIDE, ARIDE.
> Tutto qui.
> E malgrado tutto preferisco i traditi, gli amanti delusi, la sofferenza da cui nasce il fiore, che questa aridità.


Magari nascessero sempre fiori dalla sofferenza... bisognerebbe saperla coltivare... di solito si diventa molto più aridi e duri di chi ha causato il dolore


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sta cavolata del Meridione...poi sono tutti pluriseparati, al sud.


si appunto...ma c'e' anche tanta falsita' ed ipocrisia...l'ho vista con i miei occhi quest'estate...


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Magari nascessero sempre fiori dalla sofferenza... bisognerebbe saperla coltivare... di solito si diventa molto più aridi e duri di chi ha causato il dolore


 
speriamo di no...


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> O.T.
> Mi dici com'è finito per favore. Mi sono addormentata............
> Sono rimasta a lui che ha i fiori in mano per incontrare lei e si trova davanti la moglie



Allora (per i film indiani bisogna prepararsi psicologicamente almeno 4 ore di tempo libero...e qui tagliano pure le canzoni, sennò 6): poi alla fine l'amore è scoppiato (ovviamente non sappiamo se casto) e i due iniziano la relazione, finché pero' vengono scoperti dal suocero di lei e la madre di lui!!! Il suocero ha un coccolone, e in punto di morte dice a lei: "Lascia tuo marito se non lo ami, l'amore e la morte sono ospiti inattesi ma non puoi mandarli indietro" (bella frase!). Allora entrambi decidono di dire la verità ai rispettivi coniugi: entrambi i coniugi reagiscono poco pacatamente e li sbattono fuori di casa.
Solo che loro due si telefonano e dicono invece l'uno all'altro di essere rimasti in famiglia!

Passano tre anni, si ritrovano lei e l'ex marito per il matrimonio di lui, con l'ex moglie di lui: i due traditi si sono rifatti una vita, loro no!!

L'ex moglie dice a lei che lui sta per partire per Toronto, lei va alla stazione ma lui fa finta di non farsi vedere!

Poi però cambia idea e i due finalmente (o no...) si mettono indietro.

Lui è Sharuk Khan, il piu' celebre e bravo attore indiano, secondo me ha reso molto bene un uomo nevrotico "molto moderno"!


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, i figli cambiano tutto. Da "Sposati senza figli" è inesorabilmente diverso.
> Un sorriso dei figli unisce anche i peggior coniugi.


questo e' vero...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mica vero. L'ha detto Elisa che è stato lui, e io ci credo eccome. Probabilmente per una nano frazione ci ha creduto anche lui.
> E poi non dimenticare che lui MENTE - di grosso - anche a moglie e figli. Non facciamo di Elisa la povera amante sfigata di un uomo peraltro limpido, perché non è così. Lui ha le sue belle , grasse responsabilità, al pari di lei.


Mi sono ben guardata dal darle dell'amante sfigata. Ho detto dall'inizio che lui sapeva cosa voleva e lei gli ha creduto
Se all'inizio lui le ha promesso qualcosa, dopo 5 anni direi che era abbastanza chiaro che non le avrebbe mantenute e forse anche un pochino prima
Che è lui quello che MENTE è ovvio io dico solo che lei doveva renderseno conto prima e fare una scelta. Rividere il suo rapporto con lui o troncare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> si appunto...ma c'e' anche tanta falsita' ed ipocrisia...l'ho vista con i miei occhi quest'estate...


Non hai risposto.
Perché non ti sei separata o non ti separi ora?
I bimbi non c'entrano, se lui fosse disposto ti separeresti, non è questo che hai detto di volere?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Allora (per i film indiani bisogna prepararsi psicologicamente almeno 4 ore di tempo libero...e qui tagliano pure le canzoni, sennò 6): poi alla fine l'amore è scoppiato (ovviamente non sappiamo se casto) e i due iniziano la relazione, finché pero' vengono scoperti dal suocero di lei e la madre di lui!!! Il suocero ha un coccolone, e in punto di morte dice a lei: "Lascia tuo marito se non lo ami, l'amore e la morte sono ospiti inattesi ma non puoi mandarli indietro" (bella frase!). Allora entrambi decidono di dire la verità ai rispettivi coniugi: entrambi i coniugi reagiscono poco pacatamente e li sbattono fuori di casa.
> Solo che loro due si telefonano e dicono invece l'uno all'altro di essere rimasti in famiglia!
> 
> Passano tre anni, si ritrovano lei e l'ex marito per il matrimonio di lui, con l'ex moglie di lui: i due traditi si sono rifatti una vita, loro no!!
> ...


Intendi "insieme" vero?
E' la seconda volta che guardo questa serie di film. Non mi fanno particolarmente impazzire ma mi ero intrippata nella storia. Non mi piace la fotografia e tutte queste musiche. Se togli le musiche. i film  durerebbero 30 minuti 
Grazie mille per il finale.
Lui


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> E' una cosa freschissima, ma si trascinava da tempo. Ci siamo visti dopo 2 settimane e mezzo di vacanze, lunedi' scorso x un'ora scarsa (pausa pranzo mia) e sentito ultima volta x tel merc scorso, quando c'e' la stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso. Una cazzata alla fine. Ma che mi fa fatto capire tante cose...
> Io comunque avevo deciso che se dopo vacanze non vedevo un nuovo suo atteggiamento, avrei chiuso.


Bhe allora è davvero prematuro...
Se dopo cinque anni due giorni di silenzio li chiami BOTTA FINALE sei messa molto peggio di quel che credevo (scusa la sincerità).
Perché dovrebbe essere diverso adesso?
Sarebbe solo più intenso il nuovo incontro... senz'altro più probabile (Scusa la franchezza) di un definitivo distacco.
Certi rapporti si nutrono di privazioni, di difficoltà che li rendono magici ed epici ben al di là della loro stessa essenza.
Spero per te che sia la volta buona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe allora è davvero prematuro...
> *Se dopo cinque anni due giorni di silenzio li chiami BOTTA FINALE sei messa molto peggio di quel che credevo (scusa la sincerità).*
> Perché dovrebbe essere diverso adesso?
> Sarebbe solo più intenso il nuovo incontro... senz'altro più probabile (Scusa la franchezza) di un definitivo distacco.
> ...


:umile::umile::umile::umile:


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Bhe allora è davvero prematuro...
> Se dopo cinque anni due giorni di silenzio li chiami BOTTA FINALE sei messa molto peggio di quel che credevo (scusa la sincerità).
> Perché dovrebbe essere diverso adesso?
> Sarebbe solo più intenso il nuovo incontro... senz'altro più probabile (Scusa la franchezza) di un definitivo distacco.
> ...


 
E'diverso xche' era l'ultima possibilita' x dimostrarmi che sarebbe cambiato qualcosa. E perche' mi ha deluso ancora.
Ho deciso e questa a volta a costo di soffrire le pene dell'inferno, non torno indiero.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh incredibile, hai trovato uno sposato che almeno non è il solito ipocrita. Ti ha sbattuto la verità nuda e cruda da subito. A quel punto la responsabilità della scelta è tutta nelle mani dell'amante.


Se non è ironico di rispondo di si. Io non posso dire che lui non sia stato chiaro. non avrei mai potuto accusarlo di qualcosa. Il patto era chiaro fin dall'inizio e a me è stato bene così.Per questo dico che con me è stato corretto.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> sono tanto confusa...non ci capisco + niente...vorrei solo sparire, almeno x un po'


Allora sparisci, nel senso che anche se dovesse cercarti tu ignoralo. Pensa bene a cosa vuoi per te, pensa a cosa ti rende veramente felice.
Ribadisco adesso hai chiaro cosa vuole lui e visto che mi sembra che per te sia diverso, lascia perdere o soffrirai ancora e di più inutilmente


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai risposto.
> Perché non ti sei separata o non ti separi ora?
> I bimbi non c'entrano, se lui fosse disposto ti separeresti, non è questo che hai detto di volere?


 Quoto.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto.


a questo non rispondo. e so' io perche'. pensate quello che volete...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a questo non rispondo. e so' io perche'. pensate quello che volete...


 Dovresti dirlo a persa...è lei che ti ha fatto le domande.
Io le ho solo reputate giuste, visto come hai raccontato la storia.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora sparisci, nel senso che anche se dovesse cercarti tu ignoralo. Pensa bene a cosa vuoi per te, pensa a cosa ti rende veramente felice.
> Ribadisco adesso hai chiaro cosa vuole lui e visto che mi sembra che per te sia diverso, lascia perdere o soffrirai ancora e di più inutilmente


infatti e' quello che sto' facendo. E lui non fara' niente, perche' sa' che ormai non c'e' + niente da fare...in cuor suo sa' che ha la coscienza sporca. Io non ce l'ho pulita, sia chiaro. Ma sono io a chiedere un chiarimento con il mondo, non lui... altrimenti avrei continuato a tenermi il marito e l'amante tranquillamente, ma chi me lo faceva fare?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora sparisci, nel senso che anche se dovesse cercarti tu ignoralo. Pensa bene a cosa vuoi per te, pensa a cosa ti rende veramente felice.
> Ribadisco adesso hai chiaro cosa vuole lui e visto che mi sembra che per te sia diverso, lascia perdere o soffrirai ancora e di più inutilmente


 Ma cavoli possibile che il fatto che si debbano considerare gli altri nel scegliere la propria felicità non deve essere considerato?
Se a lei fa star bene queto matrimonio parallelo deve continuare così?
La coerenza, l'onestà, il rispetto di sè e degli altri, la responsabilità son tutte parole vuote?


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dovresti dirlo a persa...è lei che ti ha fatto le domande.
> Io le ho solo reputate giuste, visto come hai raccontato la storia.


 
non si puo' spiegare in due parole e qui dentro...se vuole gliene ne parlo in privato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> a questo non rispondo. e so' io perche'. pensate quello che volete...


 Ma sai a me che mi frega?! Nulla.
Erano domande per chiarire a te stessa cosa vuoi.
Forse sono solo considerazioni economiche che ti bloccano?
Convivendo con lui ce la faresti e da sola no?


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cavoli possibile che il fatto che si debbano considerare gli altri nel scegliere la propria felicità non deve essere considerato?
> Se a lei fa star bene queto matrimonio parallelo deve continuare così?
> La coerenza, l'onestà, il rispetto di sè e degli altri, la responsabilità son tutte parole vuote?


 
se la pensassi cosi' ripeto... mi sarei tenuta entrambi...tanto al mio amante andava benissimo e mi riempiva di attenzioni...
se ho chiuso, e' perche' stavo male a mentire, a tornare a casa dopo essere stata con lui, a vivere una "doppia vita"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> se la pensassi cosi' ripeto... mi sarei tenuta entrambi...tanto al mio amante andava benissimo e mi riempiva di attenzioni...
> se ho chiuso, e' perche' stavo male a mentire, a tornare a casa dopo essere stata con lui, a vivere una "doppia vita"...


 Era rivolta a farfalla e al suo modo di porre la questione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cavoli possibile che il fatto che si debbano considerare gli altri nel scegliere la propria felicità non deve essere considerato?
> Se a lei fa star bene queto matrimonio parallelo deve continuare così?
> La coerenza, l'onestà, il rispetto di sè e degli altri, la responsabilità son tutte parole vuote?


Se hai letto in precedenza quello che ho scritto ho quotato quello che hai detto tu sul suo matrimonioe sul fatto che fosse disposta a lasciare suo marito solo nel caso lo facesse anche l'altro
Il fatto che non racconti il reale rapporto con suo marito mi fa pensare che ci sia dell'altro che per motivi suoi (magari sono faccende troppo private) non vuole raccontare. A te non è venuto il dubbio che non volesse semplicemente eludere la domanda ma avesse motivazioni più importanti?
Quindi non entro nel merito e penso a lei. 
Lei qui chiede un consiglio sul suo rapporto con quest'uomo e io mi limito a darglielo. 
E' già un gran passo secondo me realizzare quello che quell'uomo vuole in realtà da lei. quando le sarà assolutamente chiaro e troverà la forza di prendere una decisione potrebbe anche rivalutare il suo matrimonio (e sarebbe una gran bella cosa) oppure decidere diversamente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai letto in precedenza quello che ho scritto ho quotato quello che hai detto tu sul suo matrimonioe sul fatto che fosse disposta a lasciare suo marito solo nel caso lo facesse anche l'altro
> Il fatto che non racconti il reale rapporto con suo marito mi fa pensare che ci sia dell'altro che per motivi suoi (magari sono faccende troppo private) non vuole raccontare. A te non è venuto il dubbio che non volesse semplicemente eludere la domanda ma avesse motivazioni più importanti?
> Quindi non entro nel merito e penso a lei.
> Lei qui chiede un consiglio sul suo rapporto con quest'uomo e io mi limito a darglielo.
> E' già un gran passo secondo me realizzare quello che quell'uomo vuole in realtà da lei. quando le sarà assolutamente chiaro e troverà la forza di prendere una decisione potrebbe anche rivalutare il suo matrimonio (e sarebbe una gran bella cosa) oppure decidere diversamente.


 Più privato dell'avere un amante? 
Manco di fantasia.
Ben perché hai quotato altre cose che quella risposta sembrava avulsa dalla discussione.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> se la pensassi cosi' ripeto... mi sarei tenuta entrambi...tanto al mio amante andava benissimo e mi riempiva di attenzioni...
> se ho chiuso, e' perche' *stavo male* a mentire, a tornare a casa dopo essere stata con lui, a vivere una "doppia vita"...


E no, guarda che qui per molte persone non è contemplato che un traditore stia male. Un traditore se ne sbatte di tutti, non ha sensi di colpa, agisce solo per egoismo e gode nel sapere che sta facendo del male al proprio partner. :carneval: Scusa non ho resistito!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> E no, guarda che qui per molte persone non è contemplato che un traditore stia male. Un traditore se ne sbatte di tutti, non ha sensi di colpa, agisce solo per egoismo e gode nel sapere che sta facendo del male al proprio partner. :carneval: Scusa non ho resistito!!!!


 Scusa non resisto... :carneval:
Elisa avrà sofferto per le menzogne che ha detto e l'ambiguità, ma sofferenza sopportabile se la sopporta da 5 anni.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Più privato dell'avere un amante*?
> Manco di fantasia.
> Ben perché hai quotato altre cose che quella risposta sembrava avulsa dalla discussione.


Certo Persa,  Ma che ne sai di che tipo è suo marito? Di cosa è il suo matrimonio? Se non lo racconta avrà i suoi buoni motivi.
Scusa Elisa mi sono permessa di rispondere con l'idea che mi sono fatta, magari sbaglio


----------



## Abigail (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa non resisto... :carneval:
> Elisa avrà sofferto per le menzogne che ha detto e l'ambiguità, ma sofferenza sopportabile se la sopporta da 5 anni.


:serpe::serpe:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa non resisto... :carneval:
> Elisa avrà sofferto per le menzogne che ha detto e l'ambiguità, ma sofferenza sopportabile se la sopporta da 5 anni.


C'è gente che sopporta la sofferenza di tradimenti per più anni e allora vorresti dire che non soffrono? come fai a misurare la sofferenza e a decidere che una è inferiore all'altra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo Persa, Ma che ne sai di che tipo è suo marito? Di cosa è il suo matrimonio? Se non lo racconta avrà i suoi buoni motivi.
> Scusa Elisa mi sono permessa di rispondere con l'idea che mi sono fatta, magari sbaglio


Ma cosa c'entra cos'è il matrimonio?
A parte che se si racconta dell'amante in anonimo non vedo perché non potrebbe spiegare, senza dire particolari che crede potrebbero renderla riconoscibile, altre situazioni.
La questione su cui tentavo per farla riflettere è perché è disposta a separarsi solo se lo fa anche l'amante.
E per me è la questione cruciale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'è gente che sopporta la sofferenza di tradimenti per più anni e allora vorresti dire che non soffrono? come fai a misurare la sofferenza e a decidere che una è inferiore all'altra?


 Perché è lei che sceglie.


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Astonished, i figli cambiano tutto. Da "Sposati senza figli" è inesorabilmente diverso.
> Un sorriso dei figli unisce anche i peggior coniugi.





Elisa ha detto:


> questo e' vero...



Ovvio che i figli cambino tutto, sul piano morale e materiale, ovvio,  ma non per questo bisogna necessariamente restare uniti se non c'è da entrambe le parti in causa la ferma volontà di recuperare se stessi ed il matrimonio. Io posso parlare solo della mia esperienza personale, da uomo che ha deciso di separarsi dalla moglie in assenza di figli: posso ipotizzare che avrei fatto la stessa scelta anche in loro presenza perchè per me ci sono dei valori che vanno oltre tutto ma che non avrebbero prevaricato il bene per i figli che avremmo comunque manifestato sotto forme e modi differenti, l'insegnamento della vita però mi impone cautela e non parlare se non si hanno esperienze dirette. Ciò che mi ha spinto a dire la mia è per il rispetto che non dovrebbe mai venir meno per l'altro coniuge e vorrei tanto sapere se, mettiamo tra quindici anni, quando i figli saranno grandi, ad una loro domanda su cosa averbbero preferito tra un finto matrimonio in cui la mamma se ne va con l'amante per tirare avanti o un matrimonio finito ma in cui c'è rispetto per i tra gli ex-coniugi (rispetto implicito dato dallo status di separati) cosa risponderebbero: io, da figlio, non vorrei mai sapere di essere stato la catena che ha tenuto vincolati i miei.


----------



## Elisa (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se hai letto in precedenza quello che ho scritto ho quotato quello che hai detto tu sul suo matrimonioe sul fatto che fosse disposta a lasciare suo marito solo nel caso lo facesse anche l'altro
> Il fatto che non racconti il reale rapporto con suo marito mi fa pensare che ci sia dell'altro che per motivi suoi (magari sono faccende troppo private) non vuole raccontare. A te non è venuto il dubbio che non volesse semplicemente eludere la domanda ma avesse motivazioni più importanti?
> Quindi non entro nel merito e penso a lei.
> Lei qui chiede un consiglio sul suo rapporto con quest'uomo e io mi limito a darglielo.
> E' già un gran passo secondo me realizzare quello che quell'uomo vuole in realtà da lei. quando le sarà assolutamente chiaro e troverà la forza di prendere una decisione potrebbe anche rivalutare il suo matrimonio (e sarebbe una gran bella cosa) oppure decidere diversamente.


 
Grazie Farfalla. Io in questo momento ho bisogno di consigli x chiudere quella storia. Sto' davvero male. tanto che come ho gia' pensato + volte forse mi rivolgero' ad un esperto in quanto sono proprio in depressione.
Per il resto e tutte le varie motivazioni ecc ecc ci pensero' quando avro' chiarito prima questa faccenda fuori e dentro di me.


----------



## Nobody (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non è ironico di rispondo di si. Io non posso dire che lui non sia stato chiaro. non avrei mai potuto accusarlo di qualcosa. Il patto era chiaro fin dall'inizio e a me è stato bene così.Per questo dico che con me è stato corretto.


Chiaramente non era ironico. Almeno ti ha detto da subito la verità nuda e cruda, permettendoti di scegliere.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chiaramente non era ironico. Almeno ti ha detto da subito la verità nuda e cruda, permettendoti di scegliere.


 :up::up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla. Io in questo momento ho bisogno di consigli x chiudere quella storia. Sto' davvero male. tanto che come ho gia' pensato + volte forse mi rivolgero' ad un esperto in quanto sono proprio in depressione.
> Per il resto e tutte le varie motivazioni ecc ecc ci pensero' quando avro' chiarito prima questa faccenda fuori e dentro di me.


Bene così allora. E quando hai bisogno siamo qui


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ovvio che i figli cambino tutto, sul piano morale e materiale, ovvio, ma non per questo bisogna necessariamente restare uniti se non c'è da entrambe le parti in causa la ferma volontà di recuperare se stessi ed il matrimonio. Io posso parlare solo della mia esperienza personale, da uomo che ha deciso di separarsi dalla moglie in assenza di figli: posso ipotizzare che avrei fatto la stessa scelta anche in loro presenza perchè per me ci sono dei valori che vanno oltre tutto ma che non avrebbero prevaricato il bene per i figli che avremmo comunque manifestato sotto forme e modi differenti, l'insegnamento della vita però mi impone cautela e non parlare se non si hanno esperienze dirette. Ciò che mi ha spinto a dire la mia è per il rispetto che non dovrebbe mai venir meno per l'altro coniuge e vorrei tanto sapere se, mettiamo tra quindici anni, quando i figli saranno grandi, ad una loro domanda su cosa averbbero preferito tra un finto matrimonio in cui la mamma se ne va con l'amante per tirare avanti o un matrimonio finito ma in cui c'è rispetto per i tra gli ex-coniugi (rispetto implicito dato dallo status di separati) cosa risponderebbero: io, da figlio, non vorrei mai sapere di essere stato la catena che ha tenuto vincolati i miei.


Belle parole. Quando ci sono i figli è diverso e non si può porre come esempio il proprio quando è solo virtuale.
Troppo facile.


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra cos'è il matrimonio?
> A parte che se si racconta dell'amante in anonimo non vedo perché non potrebbe spiegare, senza dire particolari che crede potrebbero renderla riconoscibile, altre situazioni.
> *La questione su cui tentavo per farla riflettere è perché è disposta a separarsi solo se lo fa anche l'amante.*
> E per me è la questione cruciale.


Mi permetto di quotare anch'io.
Mi pare un ragionamento molto lineare.
Perché questioni pratiche e difficoltà ci sarebbero comunque, anche se lui decidesse di far venire "alla luce" io loro rapporto.
In quel caso lei sarebbe (stata?) pronta.


----------



## alfeo (30 Agosto 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Grazie Farfalla. Io in questo momento ho bisogno di consigli x chiudere quella storia. Sto' davvero male. tanto che come ho gia' pensato + volte forse mi rivolgero' ad un esperto in quanto sono proprio in depressione.
> Per il resto e tutte le varie motivazioni ecc ecc ci pensero' quando avro' chiarito prima questa faccenda fuori e dentro di me.


Bhe', un esperto, è sempre un'ottima soluzione.
A meno che non sia un modo per "esternalizzare" il problema ed affidare ad altri i problemi che non si vogliono affrontare.


----------



## geisha (30 Agosto 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> continuo sempre a pensare che dire lo faccio per i figlia sia solo una paraculaggine.......... cmq rifletti bene perchè sono altrettanto convinta che non si possono amare due persone.


a chi mi ha dato bollino rosso su questo motivandolo con un NO che si legga bene che ho scritto CONTINUO A PENSARE, soggetto io !!!!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intendi "insieme" vero?
> E' la seconda volta che guardo questa serie di film. Non mi fanno particolarmente impazzire ma mi ero intrippata nella storia. Non mi piace la fotografia e tutte queste musiche. Se togli le musiche. i film  durerebbero 30 minuti
> Grazie mille per il finale.
> Lui


si intendevo insieme, nota il lapsus freudiano (indietro perché mettersi con l'amante per me non è un passo "avanti")


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Belle parole. Quando ci sono i figli è diverso e non si può porre come esempio il proprio quando è solo virtuale.
> Troppo facile.


Ed infatti io l'ho premesso che posso parlare solo in base alla mia esperienza personale ed ipotizzavo solo come mi sarei comportato in presenza di figli ma ti dirò anche che per alcuni che hanno subito un tradimento la presenza dei figli è un motivo anora più valido per la separazione: vuoi sapere una cosa? Circa un mese fa sono stato contattato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie (ex), scusa il giro di parole, la quale voleva sapere se era tutto vero, io le ho risposto semplicemente "Signora io mi sono separato da mia moglie a causa di questa storia, giudichi lei", lei dopo pochi giorni mi ha ritelefonato perchè evidentemente avendo avutone la conferma era abbastanza frastornata, e durante la successiva telefonata mi disse "Ora mio marito dorme in una stanza separata, con me dormono i miei figli, ed è per loro che chiederò la separazione, devo farlo per loro!".

Ti ho riportato un caso concreto in cui c'è chi la pensa diversamente.



PS
Il marito aveva raccontato a mia moglie(ex) che sua moglie l'aveva messa al corrente da tempo e che addirittura la sua figlia femmina parteggiava per lui e che aveva un papà figo!

Sai com'è venuta a sapere la moglie della relazione extraconiugale del marito? il laido aveva mandato per sbaglio a sua figlia un messaggio diretto alla mia ex-moglie e meno male che la figlia parteggiava per lui!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ed infatti io l'ho premesso che posso parlare solo in base alla mia esperienza personale ed ipotizzavo solo come mi sarei comportato in presenza di figli ma ti dirò anche che per alcuni che hanno subito un tradimento la presenza dei figli è un motivo anora più valido per la separazione: vuoi sapere una cosa? Circa un mese fa sono stato contattato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie (ex), scusa il giro di parole, la quale voleva sapere se era tutto vero, io le ho risposto semplicemente "Signora io mi sono separato da mia moglie a causa di questa storia, giudichi lei", lei dopo pochi giorni mi ha ritelefonato perchè evidentemente avendo avutone la conferma era abbastanza frastornata, e durante la successiva telefonata mi disse "Ora mio marito dorme in una stanza separata, con me dormono i miei figli, ed è per loro che chiederò la separazione, devo farlo per loro!".
> 
> Ti ho riportato un caso concreto in cui c'è chi la pensa diversamente.
> 
> ...


 Che disastri... :unhappy:


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che disastri... :unhappy:


Saranno pure disastri ma sono voluti: prima o poi si dovrebbe sapere che si verrà scoperti e nei tempi e modoalità più inattese. 

Chi instaura una relazione extraconiugale non può non sapere quale sarà l'effetto di una eventuale scoperta da parte del coniuge per cui si presuppone che una volta presa la strada dell'adulterio si sia calcolato bene il rischio, poi sappiamo entrambi che così non è :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ed infatti io l'ho premesso che posso parlare solo in base alla mia esperienza personale ed ipotizzavo solo come mi sarei comportato in presenza di figli ma ti dirò anche che per alcuni che hanno subito un tradimento la presenza dei figli è un motivo anora più valido per la separazione: vuoi sapere una cosa? Circa un mese fa sono stato contattato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie (ex), scusa il giro di parole, la quale voleva sapere se era tutto vero, io le ho risposto semplicemente "Signora io mi sono separato da mia moglie a causa di questa storia, giudichi lei", lei dopo pochi giorni mi ha ritelefonato perchè evidentemente avendo avutone la conferma era abbastanza frastornata, e durante la successiva telefonata mi disse "Ora mio marito dorme in una stanza separata, con me dormono i miei figli, ed è per loro che chiederò la separazione, devo farlo per loro!".
> 
> Ti ho riportato un caso concreto in cui c'è chi la pensa diversamente.
> 
> ...


Sono senza parole...:unhappy:


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sono senza parole...:unhappy:


E' il caso di dire "_quando la tecnologia non corre in tuo soccorso_" :mrgreen::mexican::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Saranno pure disastri ma sono voluti: prima o poi si dovrebbe sapere che si verrà scoperti e nei tempi e modoalità più inattese.
> 
> Chi instaura una relazione extraconiugale non può non sapere quale sarà l'effetto di una eventuale scoperta da parte del coniuge per cui si presuppone che una volta presa la strada dell'adulterio si sia calcolato bene il rischio, poi sappiamo entrambi che così non è :unhappy:


 Io lo so.
Ma chi tradisce non lo sa.
E fantastica di soluzioni facili senza sofferenze... :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' il caso di dire "_quando la tecnologia non corre in tuo soccorso_" :mrgreen::mexican::carneval:


 Eh direi...però dai...alla figlia....
Non oso immaginare il contenuto...



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io lo so.
> Ma chi tradisce non lo sa.
> *E fantastica di soluzioni facili senza sofferenze...* :unhappy:


 Questa non l'ho mai capita...
Sarà che vivono sulla nuvoletta...mah...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh direi...però dai...alla figlia....
> Non oso immaginare il contenuto...
> 
> 
> ...


 La buonanima aveva fantasticato di me che scongiuravo "non abbandonarmiii!! Non posso vivere senza di tee!"


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La buonanima aveva fantasticato di me che scongiuravo "non abbandonarmiii!! Non posso vivere senza di tee!"


 E qualcosa mi dice che invece sei corsa a fargli le valigie...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> E qualcosa mi dice che invece sei corsa a fargli le valigie...


 :up: e sacchi neri.


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Eh direi...però dai...alla figlia....
> Non oso immaginare il contenuto...*
> 
> 
> ...


Del contenuto ovvio che non sappia niente ma se la moglie ha mangiato la foglia alla lettura di quel messaggio di certo qualcosa doveva esserci scritto; per quanto riguarda il lapsus è facile quando, a detta della moglie, si scambiano centinaia di messaggi al giorno, per cui ci sta tutto che uno possa sbagliarsi con uno dei contatti più frequentemente chiamati, quale potrebbe essere la figlia, approposito di lapsus, l'avevo scritto in un altro post tempo fa, pensa che addirittura mia moglie(ex) mi chiamo con il nome del suo amante mentre facevamo l'amore!!!! ma io avevo un vantaggio, sapevo già tutto ed eravamo in fase di ricostruzione del rapporto, pensa te!


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :up: e sacchi neri.


 :rotfl:Non avevo dubbi!!!



astonished ha detto:


> Del contenuto ovvio che non sappia niente ma se la moglie ha mangiato la foglia alla lettura di quel messaggio di certo qualcosa doveva esserci scritto, per quanto riguarda il lapsus è facile quando, a detta della moglie si scambiano centinaia di messaggi al giorno, per cui ci sta tutto che uno possa sbagliarsi con uno dei contatti più frequentemente chiamati, quale potrebbe essere la figlia, approposito di lapsus, l'avevo scritto in un altro post tempo fa, pensa che addirittura mia moglie(ex) mi chiamo con il nome del suo amante mentre facevamo l'amore!!!! ma io avevo un vantaggio, sapevo già tutto ed eravamo in fase di ricostruzione del rapporto, pensa te!


 Sisi, lo avevi già accennato a quest'altra perla di situazione. 
Decisamente infelice.....:unhappy:

Che ci si possa sbagliare ci sta tutto, solo che, fossi in lui mi sentirei una cacchina di mosca morta di vergogna...nei confronti della figlia. 

Quindi presto sarà libero anche lui...o almeno così sembra.
Mah...sono sempre meno convinta della veridicità di queste storie extra.


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl:Non avevo dubbi!!!
> 
> 
> Sisi, lo avevi già accennato a quest'altra perla di situazione.
> ...


Devo essere sincero: su questo non ho un'opinione ma di certo la loro storia extra ha evidenziato la non veridicità della nostra, e questa è una certezza non da poco.

Sul fatto che lui sarà presto libero, queste storie, lo sai meglio di me, richiedono tempi abbastanza lunghi per una soluzione e presto potrebbe voler dire, mesi, anni, mai, tutto dipende dalle parti in causa.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Devo essere sincero: su questo non ho un'opinione ma di certo la loro storia extra ha evidenziato la non veridicità della nostra, e questa è una certezza non da poco.


 Se tu hai questa sensazione ben venga per te.:up:


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Se tu hai questa sensazione ben venga per te.:up:


Si perchè non mi sono mai sentito veramente desiderato: ho sempre sentito tutto troppo tiepido intorno a me, tutto sempre frenato, tutto veramente triste sul piano umano perchè limitante per tutti.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Sul fatto che lui sarà presto libero, queste storie, lo sai meglio di me, richiedono tempi abbastanza lunghi per una soluzione e presto potrebbe voler dire, mesi, anni, mai, tutto dipende dalle parti in causa.


Beh, ma se anche lui presto sarà libero, tua moglie (prendo il tuo caso ad esempio) potrebbe davvero dire che la loro è una storia d'amore?
Insomma il tipo non ha nemmeno lasciato la moglie per lei...è stato costretto a separarsi (sempre se davvero sarà). Presa di responsabilità pari a zero...e aveva anche l'amante (tua moglie, ex) libera.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Si perchè non mi sono mai sentito veramente desiderato: ho sempre sentito tutto troppo tiepido intorno a me, tutto sempre frenato, tutto veramente triste sul piano umano perchè limitante per tutti.


 Come sempre allora, certe cose bisogna volerle entrambi.


----------



## astonished (30 Agosto 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh, ma se anche lui presto sarà libero, tua moglie (prendo il tuo caso ad esempio) potrebbe davvero dire che la loro è una storia d'amore?
> Insomma il tipo non ha nemmeno lasciato la moglie per lei...è stato costretto a separarsi. Presa di responsabilità pari a zero...e aveva anche l'amante (tua moglie, ex) libera.


Ma sai, queste storie sono belle fin quando sono impossibili (perchè le si vuole tali) è poi che spesso subentra il problema, quando diventano possibili. 


Sempre prendendo il mio caso come esempio, l'idea che mi sono fatto è che ad un certo punto del nostro matrimonio mia moglie abbia maturato l'idea di non volere più dei figli ed ha fatto in modo che ciò avvenisse: io ora non entro nella psicologia femminile perchè non sono in grado di scambiare le parti ma se fossi donna ed innamorata follemente di un uomo vorrei anche un figlio da lui, e ne conosco di casi simili (intendo donne single che hanno voluto figli da uomini rimasti ignoti), mia moglie invece da quando l'ho mandata via ha iniziato a prendere la pillola!! ora non so più cosa fa, e mi disse che lo faceva per proteggere quello che eravamo noi (questo è accaduto circa otto mesi fa quando lei era già via di casa da 6 mesi).

:blank:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Devo essere sincero: su questo non ho un'opinione ma di certo la loro storia extra ha evidenziato la non veridicità della nostra, e questa è una certezza non da poco.
> 
> Sul fatto che lui sarà presto libero, queste storie, lo sai meglio di me, richiedono tempi abbastanza lunghi per una soluzione e presto potrebbe voler dire, mesi, anni, mai, tutto dipende dalle parti in causa.


 Ma chi da sposato ha tradito ha dimostrato una certa resistenza a sciogliere il legame ...figuriamoci una seconda volta. Il loro sarà un legame di ferro...


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ma sai, queste storie sono belle fin quando sono impossibili (perchè le si vuole tali) è poi che spesso subentra il problema, quando diventano possibili.


 Su questo sono d'accordo!



> Sempre prendendo il mio caso come esempio, l'idea che mi sono fatto è che ad un certo punto del nostro matrimonio mia moglie abbia maturato l'idea di non volere più dei figli ed ha fatto in modo che ciò avvenisse: io ora non entro nella psicologia femminile perchè non sono in grado di scambiare le parti *ma se fossi donna ed innamorata follemente di un uomo vorrei anche un figlio da lui,* e ne conosco di casi simili (intendo donne single che hanno voluto figli da uomini rimasti ignoti), mia moglie invece da quando l'ho mandata via ha iniziato a prendere la pillola!! ora non so più cosa fa, e mi disse che lo faceva per proteggere quello che eravamo noi (questo è accaduto circa otto mesi fa quando lei era già via di casa da 6 mesi).
> 
> :blank:


 Beh questo non è detto. Se qualuno non si sente pronto ad avere un figlio, non basta l'amore che si può nutrire per il proprio compagno/a.


----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma chi da sposato ha tradito ha dimostrato una certa resistenza a sciogliere il legame ...figuriamoci una seconda volta. Il loro sarà un legame di ferro...


 :carneval:


----------



## Amarax (30 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> invece dopo SEI ANNI io penso una ripartenza sull'onestà ci vorrebbe, altrimenti ricostruiscono sulle bugie, e sono delle vere e proprie sabbie mobili.
> L'avete visto il film indiano di sabato scorso sulla RAI? Era proprio su questo argomento...


 
Non dire addio...bellissimo. 

Nella vita se un coniuge non ha scoperto niente e l'altro è seriamente intenzionato a non sbagliare più... non è meglio lasciarlo sereno? vedi quante persone qui soffrono e si perdono a causa del tradimento subito?


----------



## cleo81 (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non dire addio...bellissimo.
> 
> Nella vita se un coniuge non ha scoperto niente e l'altro è seriamente intenzionato a non sbagliare più... non è meglio lasciarlo sereno? vedi quante persone qui soffrono e si perdono a causa del tradimento subito?


Quoto


----------



## alfeo (31 Agosto 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> Ed infatti io l'ho premesso che posso parlare solo in base alla mia esperienza personale ed ipotizzavo solo come mi sarei comportato in presenza di figli ma ti dirò anche che per alcuni che hanno subito un tradimento la presenza dei figli è un motivo anora più valido per la separazione: vuoi sapere una cosa? Circa un mese fa sono stato contattato dalla moglie dell'amante di mia moglie (ex), scusa il giro di parole, la quale voleva sapere se era tutto vero, io le ho risposto semplicemente "Signora io mi sono separato da mia moglie a causa di questa storia, giudichi lei", lei dopo pochi giorni mi ha ritelefonato perchè evidentemente avendo avutone la conferma era abbastanza frastornata, e durante la successiva telefonata mi disse "Ora mio marito dorme in una stanza separata, con me dormono i miei figli, ed è per loro che chiederò la separazione, devo farlo per loro!".
> 
> Ti ho riportato un caso concreto in cui c'è chi la pensa diversamente.
> 
> ...


La tua storia mi ha molto colpito.
L'hai raccontata in risposta ad un mio commento sul fatto che non ci si può proiettare nella situazione in cui si ha figli se non li si ha davvero.
In realtà l'esempio che hai posto è quello dalla parte del tradito ed è chiaro che avere figli in quel caso può essere un incentivo in più per la separazione.
Il quadro è leggermente diverso se si è dalla parte dei traditori.
Comunque non volevo fare sottigliezze inutili. Il carico di tristezza c'è sempre e comunque e alla fine concordo con te, meglio risparmiare ai figli inutili farse se e quando il matrimonio diventa solo un palcoscenico di bugie.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Non dire addio...bellissimo.
> 
> Nella vita se un coniuge non ha scoperto niente e l'altro è seriamente intenzionato a non sbagliare più... non è meglio lasciarlo sereno? vedi quante persone qui soffrono e si perdono a causa del tradimento subito?



Sì, se era l'avventura di una notte.
Sì, era la storiella di due mesi.

NON DOPO CINQUE ANNI DI BIGAMIA.


----------



## alfeo (31 Agosto 2010)

*Che fine ha fatto Elisa?*

Elisa non ci ha più aggiornato.
Ci sarà ricaduta o sta raccogliendo le forze per non ricadere?


----------



## Verena67 (31 Agosto 2010)

Scommetto che lui ha richiamato...:unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scommetto che lui ha richiamato...:unhappy:


 
:unhappy: forse. 
L'ama proprio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :unhappy: forse.
> L'ama proprio.


 Amarax ...la pianti di usare l'amore a sproposito?!


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :unhappy: forse.
> L'ama proprio.


Dubito sinceramente che la motivazione per cui la cerca sia questa


----------



## Amarax (31 Agosto 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Dubito sinceramente che la motivazione per cui la cerca sia questa


 
Lei. Lei lo ama proprio.:unhappy: Non dovevo usare l'apostrofo. Scusa.:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lei. Lei lo ama proprio.:unhappy: Non dovevo usare l'apostrofo. Scusa.:unhappy:


Scusa tu, ho frainteso.
Su lei mi sa che hai ragione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Agosto 2010)

Ma non ditene più...


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Ogni volta che Elisa non si è palesata in questo forum ha ceduto all'amante...chissà questa volta!!! Ma cambiare numero di telefono no???


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni volta che Elisa non si è palesata in questo forum ha ceduto all'amante...chissà questa volta!!! Ma cambiare numero di telefono no???


ot ma sei tu nella foto??
hai un viso cos' solare e aperto.
non si direbbe:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni volta che Elisa non si è palesata in questo forum ha ceduto all'amante...chissà questa volta!!! Ma cambiare numero di telefono no???


Ha seguito il nostro consiglio e sta trascrivendo gli altri numeri.


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ot ma sei tu nella foto??
> hai un viso cos' solare e aperto.
> non si direbbe:carneval:


Si si, sono esattamente io...guarda che nella vita di tutti i giorni sono una persona sorridente e di compagnia...solo che dentro di me sono un disastro in tutti i modi


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ha seguito il nostro consiglio e sta trascrivendo gli altri numeri.


Magari le darei un bacione virtuale sulla fronte!!!


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Si si, sono esattamente io...guarda che nella vita di tutti i giorni sono una persona sorridente e di compagnia...solo che dentro di me sono un disastro in tutti i modi


non credo. gli occhi sono così sorridenti. Quelli di solito non mentono


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> non credo. gli occhi sono così sorridenti. Quelli di solito non mentono


Lo dicono tutti di me che io sorrido dagli occhi, è una cosa davvero che mai avrei pensato si vedesse da questa foto. Ma ero in un momento anche felice, in montagna a fare camminate con gli amici (amici...amiche visto che ero l'unico uomo della combricola).


----------



## Nocciola (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo dicono tutti di me che io sorrido dagli occhi, è una cosa davvero che mai avrei pensato si vedesse da questa foto. Ma ero in un momento anche felice, in montagna a fare camminate con gli amici (amici...amiche visto che ero l'unico uomo della combricola).


Si vede eccome Daniele. Hai gli occhi che brillano. Dovresti cercare di essere sempre così anche se mi rendo conto non sia facile.


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo dicono tutti di me che io sorrido dagli occhi, è una cosa davvero che mai avrei pensato si vedesse da questa foto. Ma ero in un momento anche felice, in montagna a fare camminate con gli amici (amici...amiche visto che ero l'unico uomo della combricola).


dai daniele! si vede che hai dentro ancora gioia e allegria.
Non sotterrarli


----------



## Daniele (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> dai daniele! si vede che hai dentro ancora gioia e allegria.
> Non sotterrarli


Ahhh proprio orache ero riuscito a fare quasi la fossa perfetta!!! Sbufff, Pant che fatica e mi tocca chiudere tutto se no mi fanno anche la multa! :rotfl:


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Lei. Lei lo ama proprio.:unhappy: Non dovevo usare l'apostrofo. Scusa.:unhappy:


lei lo sta usando come la sua droga di scelta, come tu fai con tuo marito.
Non è amore in entrambi i casi.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ditene più...


ecco appunto!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alfeo (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scommetto che lui ha richiamato...:unhappy:


Un aspetto singolare della cosa è che, nel caso molto probabile in cui cui abbia ricominciato, si vergogni di dirlo a noi.
Come se fossimo parte della sua coscienza. Paradossale che i sensi di colpa si risveglino nei nostri confronti mentre vengono messi a tacere altrove.
Non serve a niente far finta di esser forti. Elisa non ce la fa e cerca le forze per uscirne. Ma, in fondo, non vuole davvero farlo perché il resto le sembra vuoto senza di lui.
In un modo o nell'altro è una situazione triste.


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> *Un aspetto singolare della cosa è che, nel caso molto probabile in cui cui abbia ricominciato, si vergogni di dirlo a noi.*
> *Come se fossimo parte della sua coscienza. Paradossale che i sensi di colpa si risveglino nei nostri confronti mentre vengono messi a tacere altrove.*
> Non serve a niente far finta di esser forti. Elisa non ce la fa e cerca le forze per uscirne. Ma, in fondo, non vuole davvero farlo perché il resto le sembra vuoto senza di lui.
> In un modo o nell'altro è una situazione triste.


pare sia l'effetto terapeutico del forum


----------



## alfeo (1 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> pare sia l'effetto terapeutico del forum


Bhe io non sono del tutto d'accordo.
Nel senso che l'aspetto migliore del forum è l'assoluta sincerità. Se manca quella crolla tutto. 
E' un forum sul tradimento e un tradimento è sempre fatto di bugie, uno spazio di sincerità (anche con se stessi) è un'oasi nel deserto.
Provare dei sensi di colpa o un senso di vergogna nei nostri confronti significa, probabilmente, non voler affrontare veramente la cosa ma avere solo la possibilità di dare momentaneo sfogo al disagio che la storia fedifraga dà.
Anche questo serve a qualcosa, ma alla lunga è poca roba.


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ogni volta che Elisa non si è palesata in questo forum ha ceduto all'amante...chissà questa volta!!! *Ma cambiare numero di telefono n*o???


 E' ciò che le ho detto da subito... il suo non volerlo fare perchè fonte di seccature, rendeva chiaro quanto inconsciamente volesse ancora ricevere sms...imho.


----------



## Elisa (1 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Scommetto che lui ha richiamato...:unhappy:


 
ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e non lo chiamo io....
Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum.


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e non lo chiamo io....
> Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum.


 
brava elisa!!!! non mollare


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e* non lo chiamo io....*
> Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum.


brava


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e non lo chiamo io....
> Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...*mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum*.


 Ottima cosa!


----------



## Eliade (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e non lo chiamo io....
> Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum.


 Mi associo agli altri...non mollare!!!! :up:


----------



## Elisa (1 Settembre 2010)

grazie x l'incoraggiamento ragazzi...vi assicuro che questa volta "e'diverso"... forse le altre volte in cuor mio speravo di non aver buttato tanti anni a tradire e mentire "x nulla", che fosse una "storia importante" e che x questo avevo fatto tanto male a me stessa e a chi ho intorno.
E invece no...avevo tutto x capirlo ma proprio non volevo vederlo...
Ora sto' male, e' chiaro, ma mi sembra di essere uscita dalla "bella gabbia" che mi ero creata da sola, fatta di bugie ed illusioni...
Mi mancano le "cose belle" che c'erano con lui, le emozioni...ma ormai di certo era di + lo stare male in questa situazione allucinante.
Non sono migliore di lui, perche' ne ho fatte e dette tante anch'io...l'unica cosa diversa, che ho sempre detto, e' che almeno io ho una "possibilita'" di una vita migliore... lui non lo so', non credo...da come ha sempre parlato, tradira' sempre la moglie (non ero la prima, anche se "seriamente" e x anni si') e mentira' sempre. Ma forse, lui e' felice cosi'...


----------



## Elisa (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie x l'incoraggiamento ragazzi...vi assicuro che questa volta "e'diverso"... forse le altre volte in cuor mio speravo di non aver buttato tanti anni a tradire e mentire "x nulla", che fosse una "storia importante" e che x questo avevo fatto tanto male a me stessa e a chi ho intorno.
> E invece no...avevo tutto x capirlo ma proprio non volevo vederlo...
> Ora sto' male, e' chiaro, ma mi sembra di essere uscita dalla "bella gabbia" che mi ero creata da sola, fatta di bugie ed illusioni...
> Mi mancano le "cose belle" che c'erano con lui, le emozioni...ma ormai di certo era di + lo stare male in questa situazione allucinante.
> Non sono migliore di lui, perche' ne ho fatte e dette tante anch'io...l'unica cosa diversa, che ho sempre detto, e' che almeno io ho una "possibilita'" di una vita migliore... lui non lo so', non credo...da come ha sempre parlato, tradira' sempre la moglie (non ero la prima, anche se "seriamente" e x anni si') e mentira' sempre. Ma forse, lui e' felice cosi'...


 
p.s. so' gia' che direte di non pensare a quello che prova o fara' lui!!


----------



## brugola (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> p.s. so' gia' che direte di non pensare a quello che prova o fara' lui!!


 
non pensare a quello che prova o farà lui :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie x l'incoraggiamento ragazzi...vi assicuro che questa volta "e'diverso"... forse le altre volte in cuor mio speravo di non aver buttato tanti anni a tradire e mentire "x nulla", che fosse una "storia importante" e che x questo avevo fatto tanto male a me stessa e a chi ho intorno.
> E invece no...avevo tutto x capirlo ma proprio non volevo vederlo...
> Ora sto' male, e' chiaro, ma mi sembra di essere uscita dalla "bella gabbia" che mi ero creata da sola, fatta di bugie ed illusioni...
> Mi mancano le "cose belle" che c'erano con lui, le emozioni...ma ormai di certo era di + lo stare male in questa situazione allucinante.
> Non sono migliore di lui, perche' ne ho fatte e dette tante anch'io...l'unica cosa diversa, che ho sempre detto, e' che almeno io ho una "possibilita'" di una vita migliore... lui non lo so', non credo...da come ha sempre parlato, tradira' sempre la moglie (non ero la prima, anche se "seriamente" e x anni si') *e mentira' sempre*. *Ma forse, lui e' felice cos*i'...


Più che felice, probabilmente non può più farne a meno... anche quella è una dipendenza.


----------



## alfeo (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie x l'incoraggiamento ragazzi...vi assicuro che questa volta "e'diverso"... forse le altre volte in cuor mio speravo di non aver buttato tanti anni a tradire e mentire "x nulla", che fosse una "storia importante" e che x questo avevo fatto tanto male a me stessa e a chi ho intorno.
> E invece no...avevo tutto x capirlo ma proprio non volevo vederlo...
> Ora sto' male, e' chiaro, ma mi sembra di essere uscita dalla "bella gabbia" che mi ero creata da sola, fatta di bugie ed illusioni...
> Mi mancano le "cose belle" che c'erano con lui, le emozioni...ma ormai di certo era di + lo stare male in questa situazione allucinante.
> Non sono migliore di lui, perche' ne ho fatte e dette tante anch'io...l'unica cosa diversa, che ho sempre detto, e' che almeno io ho una "possibilita'" di una vita migliore... lui non lo so', non credo...da come ha sempre parlato, tradira' sempre la moglie (non ero la prima, anche se "seriamente" e x anni si') e mentira' sempre. Ma forse, lui e' felice cosi'...


Non pensare a quello che prova o farà lui. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi fa piacere aver sbagliato le mie previsioni.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> grazie x l'incoraggiamento ragazzi...vi assicuro che questa volta "e'diverso"... forse le altre volte in cuor mio speravo di non aver buttato tanti anni a tradire e mentire "x nulla", che fosse una "storia importante" e che x questo avevo fatto tanto male a me stessa e a chi ho intorno.
> E invece no...avevo tutto x capirlo ma proprio non volevo vederlo...
> Ora sto' male, e' chiaro, ma mi sembra di essere uscita dalla "bella gabbia" che mi ero creata da sola, fatta di bugie ed illusioni...
> Mi mancano le "cose belle" che c'erano con lui, le emozioni...ma ormai di certo era di + lo stare male in questa situazione allucinante.
> Non sono migliore di lui, perche' ne ho fatte e dette tante anch'io...l'unica cosa diversa, che ho sempre detto, e' che almeno io ho una "possibilita'" di una vita migliore... lui non lo so', non credo...da come ha sempre parlato, tradira' sempre la moglie (non ero la prima, anche se "seriamente" e x anni si') e mentira' sempre. Ma forse, lui e' felice cosi'...


faccio il tifo per te elisa :up:


----------



## Abigail (1 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> faccio il tifo per te elisa :up:


ciao racchia!!! ben tornata


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ciao racchia!!! ben tornata


denghiù


----------



## Grande82 (1 Settembre 2010)

è difficile far quello che ci dicono di fare e che la nostra testa ci dice di fare.
è impossibile provare quel che ci dicono di provare e che la nostra testa ci dice di provare.
ma almeno le azioni possiamo governarle. dritta così per la tua strada, il resto verrà.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è difficile far quello che ci dicono di fare e che la nostra testa ci dice di fare.
> è impossibile provare quel che ci dicono di provare e che la nostra testa ci dice di provare.
> ma almeno le azioni possiamo governarle. dritta così per la tua strada, il resto verrà.


quoto e approvo :up:


----------



## Elisa (2 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> è difficile far quello che ci dicono di fare e che la nostra testa ci dice di fare.
> è impossibile provare quel che ci dicono di provare e che la nostra testa ci dice di provare.
> ma almeno le azioni possiamo governarle. dritta così per la tua strada, il resto verrà.


si...ci sto' provando e ci riusciro'!
grazie...e' dura, ma e' giusto cosi'!


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa...cambia numero e non salvarti mai il numero del fessacchioitto. Ricorda una cosa, le emozioni le rivedrai in futuro e sai cosa penserai? Ma quanto sono stata fessa a mettermi con un uomo che tradisce serialmente!! Lo sai che se tu fossi diventata l'ufficiale dopo un poco saresti diventata anche tu cornuta? Lo sai che lui avrebbe detto le stesse cose che dice della moglie rispetto a te con un altra? Renditi conto da cosa ti sei salvata, lui tradisce perchè è bello tradire..


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> ciao non posso molto in questi giorni ... sto' lavorando da un pc "in vista"... non ha chiamato e non lo chiamo io....
> Sono convinta...sto' male ma sono + serena...mi sta' aiutando molto "privatamente" una ragazza conosciuta in questo forum.


lo so, ma dille che anche lei "non deve vederlo", per nessun motivo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> Ma forse, lui e' felice cosi'...



Sì, lui è felice così'.
Sono persone aride, così va la vita.


----------



## Elisa (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa...cambia numero e non salvarti mai il numero del fessacchioitto. Ricorda una cosa, le emozioni le rivedrai in futuro e sai cosa penserai? Ma quanto sono stata fessa a mettermi con un uomo che tradisce serialmente!! Lo sai che se tu fossi diventata l'ufficiale dopo un poco saresti diventata anche tu cornuta? Lo sai che lui avrebbe detto le stesse cose che dice della moglie rispetto a te con un altra? Renditi conto da cosa ti sei salvata, lui tradisce perchè è bello tradire..


tanto non mi sta' + cercando e non credo che lo fara' mai +.
Ha capito che non c'e' + nessuna balla che lui possa dirmi x farmi continuare cosi'...non reggono +! 
e POI non esiste che io debba cambiare numero x lui. Se chiama non rispondero', ok sono "debole" ma ho deciso e niente mi fara' tornare indietro.


----------



## geisha (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> tanto non mi sta' + cercando e non credo che lo fara' mai +.
> Ha capito che non c'e' + nessuna balla che lui possa dirmi x farmi continuare cosi'...non reggono +!
> e POI non esiste che io debba cambiare numero x lui. Se chiama non rispondero', ok sono "debole" ma ho deciso e niente mi fara' tornare indietro.


mah che non chiami piu' ho i miei dubbi..... farà passare i tempi tecnici e poi come l'olio ritorna a galla........
sul cambio numero non sono mai stata d'accordo, perchè modificare la propria vita per qualcuno, e tantomeno sul cancellarlo dalla rubrica almeno quando chiama sai che è lui basta premere il pulsante rosso subito.....


----------



## alfeo (2 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mah che non chiami piu' ho i miei dubbi..... farà passare i tempi tecnici e poi come l'olio ritorna a galla........
> sul cambio numero non sono mai stata d'accordo, perchè modificare la propria vita per qualcuno, e tantomeno sul cancellarlo dalla rubrica almeno quando chiama sai che è lui basta premere il pulsante rosso subito.....


 
Ammesso che elisa abbia il suo numero in rubrica.
Sono sicuro che, invece, il suo numero se lo ricorda benissimo a memoria.
Ino gni caso sono d'accordo con lei... non mi pare il caso di cambiare il numero di telefono per causa sua... blanda difesa e dimostrazione di debolezza.
La barriera non deve essere "tecnica", ma mentale.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Nobody (2 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ammesso che elisa abbia il suo numero in rubrica.
> Sono sicuro che, invece, il suo numero se lo ricorda benissimo a memoria.
> *Ino gni caso sono d'accordo con lei... non mi pare il caso di cambiare il numero di telefono per causa sua... blanda difesa e dimostrazione di debolezza.*
> *La barriera non deve essere "tecnica", ma mentale.*
> In bocca al lupo.


 concordo, ma quando si è deboli e sotto attacco, una ritirata strategica non è disonorevole. Anzi... può essere fondamentale. Non sempre si hanno le forze mentali per rintuzzare subito una nuova offensiva, e il cambiare numero in una situazione del genere mi pare cosa saggia.


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

alfeo ha detto:


> Ammesso che elisa abbia il suo numero in rubrica.
> Sono sicuro che, invece, i*l suo numero se lo ricorda benissimo a memoria.*
> Ino gni caso sono d'accordo con lei... non mi pare il caso di cambiare il numero di telefono per causa sua... blanda difesa e dimostrazione di debolezza.
> La barriera non deve essere "tecnica", ma mentale.
> In bocca al lupo.


quoto!
dopo anni mi ricordo ancora a memoria il numero del pirla:carneval:
l'ho cancellato dal cel ma non dalla testina


----------



## Elisa (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Sì, lui è felice così'.
> Sono persone aride, così va la vita.


aride...ma come...se da' "amore" a questa e a quella :mrgreen:
ora ci rido su'! ne ho bisogno! TANTO stare male non serve a niente...certo sono ferita, ma ho le mie colpe...devo solo reagire e pensare che "posso essere migliore"...da ora in poi almeno...
Grazie ancora a tutti! GLI incoraggiamenti servono molto!


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> aride...ma come...se da' "amore" a questa e a quella :mrgreen:
> ora ci rido su'! ne ho bisogno! TANTO stare male non serve a niente...certo sono ferita, ma ho le mie colpe...devo solo reagire e pensare che "*posso essere migliore*"...da ora in poi almeno...
> Grazie ancora a tutti! GLI incoraggiamenti servono molto!


certo che puoi
basta volerlo


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa ha detto:


> aride...ma come...se da' "amore" a questa e a quella :mrgreen:
> ora ci rido su'! ne ho bisogno! TANTO stare male non serve a niente...certo sono ferita, ma ho le mie colpe...devo solo reagire e pensare che "posso essere migliore"...da ora in poi almeno...
> Grazie ancora a tutti! GLI incoraggiamenti servono molto!


a me invece pare che tu sia sul cammino giusto. 
Tutti sbagliano basta rendersene conto e non ripetere lo stesso errore


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> a me invece pare che tu sia sul cammino giusto.
> Tutti sbagliano basta rendersene conto e non ripetere lo stesso errore


quoto


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> quoto


e pigia:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e pigia:carneval:


 eccola qua, la solita racchia approfittatrice!


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> eccola qua, la solita racchia approfittatrice!


:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Elisa, mi ricordo l'ultima volta che dicesti basta con lui...ci ricadesti ancora. Cambia quel numero di telefono perchè sei tu che vuoi credere in una storia d'amore per sentirti meno sporca. Sei disposta ad accettare che sei una persona sporca e zozza di luride menzogne? Che c'era solo sesso tra di voi e che non era neppure il massimo vista la mancanza di emozione che lui aveva verso di te? Sei pronta di capire che per lui eri un mero oggetto sessuale però senziente e più soddisfacenbte perchè non dicevi sempre si?
Per me no e quindi visto il passato spero che tu non ci ricaschi, ma non ci credo molto, tu risponderai prima o poi.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> e pigia:carneval:


devo dare più reputazioni in giro. Ti ho pigiata troppo per colpa dei vecchietti:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Elisa, mi ricordo l'ultima volta che dicesti basta con lui...ci ricadesti ancora. Cambia quel numero di telefono perchè sei tu che vuoi credere in una storia d'amore per sentirti meno sporca. Sei disposta ad accettare che sei una persona sporca e zozza di luride menzogne? Che c'era solo sesso tra di voi e che non era neppure il massimo vista la mancanza di emozione che lui aveva verso di te? Sei pronta di capire che per lui eri un mero oggetto sessuale però senziente e più soddisfacenbte perchè non dicevi sempre si?
> Per me no e quindi visto il passato spero che tu non ci ricaschi, ma non ci credo molto, tu risponderai prima o poi.


complimenti per la delicatezza:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> complimenti per la delicatezza:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


guarda che ha detto cose dure ma che spesso son risultate vere

magari non proprio così e non tutte insieme ma gliele abbiamo già dette

non sempre sono utili le carezze


la nostra mente ci infarcisce di cazzate e quelle ci portano a dolorosi errori e a perseverare negli stessi
da una parte e dall'altra


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che ha detto cose dure ma che spesso son risultate vere
> 
> magari non proprio così e non tutte insieme ma gliele abbiamo già dette
> 
> ...


Appunto c'è modo e modo di esprimere un concetto senza diventare offensivi
Era ovvio che criticavo i termini. Sporca lurida ecc. scusa ma neanche mia madre si permette di dirmelo...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Appunto c'è modo e modo di esprimere un concetto senza diventare offensivi
> Era ovvio che criticavo i termini. Sporca lurida ecc. scusa ma neanche mia madre si permette di dirmelo...:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Farfalla, ti dirò di ripassarti l'italiano che ne hai un poco bisogno. Chi si lorda di menzogne permane lordo di tali mensogne, non è una lurida persona in assoluto, ma fino a che permane questa balla strepitosa , lei sarà sporca. Tu non sai cosa si disse ad altri utenti e non sai che il modo dolce e simpatico (cioè solo il modo che vale quanto la carta igienica) non sortice nessun effetto e tu non hai letto quando la prima volta ci è ricascata e quando anche la seconda e così via. Si vede che Elisa deve sentirsi aiutata e spronata in tutti i modi che noi in passato non abbiamo usato, perchè finchè non ti vedi uno schifo non penserai mai di essere uno schifo.
Tu non la vedi così, ma tu sei una traditrice in action che ha smesso per altri motivi che non sono quelli del capire quello che hai fatto.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, ti dirò di ripassarti l'italiano che ne hai un poco bisogno. Chi si lorda di menzogne permane lordo di tali mensogne, non è una lurida persona in assoluto, ma fino a che permane questa balla strepitosa , lei sarà sporca. Tu non sai cosa si disse ad altri utenti e non sai che il modo dolce e simpatico (cioè solo il modo che vale quanto la carta igienica) non sortice nessun effetto e tu non hai letto quando la prima volta ci è ricascata e quando anche la seconda e così via. Si vede che Elisa deve sentirsi aiutata e spronata in tutti i modi che noi in passato non abbiamo usato, perchè finchè non ti vedi uno schifo non penserai mai di essere uno schifo.
> Tu non la vedi così, ma tu sei una traditrice in action che ha smesso per altri motivi che non sono quelli del capire quello che hai fatto.


Senti Daniele per spronare non bisogna offendere è una questione di educazione. Il fatto che sia stato fatto con altri utenti in maniera più o meno pesante non giustifica che bisogna continuare a farlo
Non farmi lezione di italiano perchè non sono cretina e non nasconderti dietro a questo per giustificare la tua maleducazione.
Io sono stata una traditrice ma ringrazio Dio di non aver provato mai l'odio che tu hai dentro di te. Tu non sai cosa ho capito e cosa no ma di sicuro sono una persona che rispetta le altre soprattutto quando non le conosco solo perchè hanno fatto un'azione che ha fatto soffrire me. 
E sinceramente mi dispiace vedere una persona giovane divorata dal rancore.


----------



## Amoremio (2 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> ......
> Io sono stata una traditrice ma *ringrazio Dio di non aver provato mai l'odio che tu hai dentro di te.* Tu non sai cosa ho capito e cosa no ma di sicuro sono una persona che rispetta le altre soprattutto quando non le conosco solo perchè hanno fatto un'azione che ha fatto soffrire me.
> E sinceramente mi dispiace vedere una persona giovane* divorata dal rancore*.


 
eeeeh bella mia!

rancore????

non sai com'era quando è entrato!

ora è un campione di calma pacatezza e mediazione eek:  ), in confronto 

avrebbero dovuto santificarci tutti ogni volta che postava una parola e non lo mandavamo affanzum  (scusa dan, ma sai che è tutto vero)


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Farfalla, uno stupido va messo di fronte alla sua stupidità anche se è una stupidità temporanea e non reale. Mai lenite le sue azioni con parole belle e buuoneì, mai diminuire il valore delle azioni brutte fatte, se no si troverà una giustificazione a tutto. Chi sbaglia e vuole uscirne se al terzo tentativo non ce la fa o è un debosciato totale oppure non vuole farlo e quindi si spinge a fargli vedere le cose in maniera diversa. Thinkerbell forse ha avuto gentilezza nei suoi confronti? A volte è stata durissima con me ma so che se scriveva sempre vuol dire che le stavo a cuore, tu non capisci quindi che se spendo il mio prezioso tempo a scrivere cose dure e cattive non è per piacere, ma per far capire la realtà. Cosa credi che la mia ex adesso si dice felice delle sue azioni come prima? Si vergogna e non ha il coraggio di vedermi neppure in foto per quella vergogna del cavolo e per colpa di questo difetto di lei io ho quasi perso la vita, che bella fregatura  no?
Elisa deve usare tutti gli espedienti che ha per uscirne, anche il cambiare numero ma se non lo fa per me vuole che ci sia ancora quel legame che lei nega, ma lo vuole perchè lei godrebbe se lui arrivasse da lei dicendo che ha lasciato la moglie...lei andrebbe subito da lui.


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> avrebbero dovuto santificarci tutti ogni volta che postava una parola e non lo mandavamo affanzum  (scusa dan, ma sai che è tutto vero)


Lo so e se lei sapesse comne chiamavo e come chiamola mia ex sarebbe un poco in orrore perchè io sono quello che può essere in qualsiasi tradito dopo. (il termine più usato per la mia ex era o trota o sultana, no amoremio??? )


----------



## Verena67 (2 Settembre 2010)

geisha ha detto:


> mah che non chiami piu' ho i miei dubbi.....* farà passare i tempi tecnici e poi come l'olio ritorna a galla........*
> sul cambio numero non sono mai stata d'accordo, perchè modificare la propria vita per qualcuno, e tantomeno sul cancellarlo dalla rubrica almeno quando chiama sai che è lui basta premere il pulsante rosso subito.....


QUANTO TI QUOTO!:up:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Farfalla, uno stupido va messo di fronte alla sua stupidità anche se è una stupidità temporanea e non reale. Mai lenite le sue azioni con parole belle e buuoneì, mai diminuire il valore delle azioni brutte fatte, se no si troverà una giustificazione a tutto. Chi sbaglia e vuole uscirne se al terzo tentativo non ce la fa o è un debosciato totale oppure non vuole farlo e quindi si spinge a fargli vedere le cose in maniera diversa. Thinkerbell forse ha avuto gentilezza nei suoi confronti? A volte è stata durissima con me ma so che se scriveva sempre vuol dire che le stavo a cuore, tu non capisci quindi che se spendo il mio prezioso tempo a scrivere cose dure e cattive non è per piacere, ma per far capire la realtà. Cosa credi che la mia ex adesso si dice felice delle sue azioni come prima? Si vergogna e non ha il coraggio di vedermi neppure in foto per quella vergogna del cavolo e per colpa di questo difetto di lei io ho quasi perso la vita, che bella fregatura no?
> Elisa deve usare tutti gli espedienti che ha per uscirne, anche il cambiare numero ma se non lo fa per me vuole che ci sia ancora quel legame che lei nega, ma lo vuole perchè lei godrebbe se lui arrivasse da lei dicendo che ha lasciato la moglie...lei andrebbe subito da lui.


Ribadisco durezza non è offendere e essere maleducati
Think non lo è mai stata. Ne con lei ne con me.:incazzato:


----------



## Nocciola (2 Settembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lo so e se lei sapesse comne chiamavo e come chiamola mia ex sarebbe un poco in orrore perchè io sono quello che può essere in qualsiasi tradito dopo. (il termine più usato per la mia ex era o trota o sultana, no amoremio??? )


La tua ex fidanzata la puoi chiamare come vuoi, cavoli tuoi. Non l'ho accetto verso una persona che non conosci


----------



## Elisa (2 Settembre 2010)

allora ragazzi stiamo calmi! ringrazio tutti, ognuno a suo modo...farfalla xche' e' dolce e delicata e mi da' coraggio "coccolandomi" e Daniele che cerca a suo modo di spronarmi.
Comunque io credo di essere cambiata. E' vero Daniele, l'altra volta ho fallito. Ma questa volta e' diverso, mi sento + consapevole e sono certa che non ricadro', nemmeno se mi telefonasse o mi aspettasse fuori dall'ufficio. Non devo aver paura di sentirlo (anche se non VOGLIO ASSOLUTAMENTE) o vederlo (se dovesse capitare, abitiamo vicini purtroppo). Certo, sara' un colpo al cuore, mi sentiro' morire...ma devo superarla, altrimenti non ne usciro' mai. 
Io sono quello che sono e lui pure...il problema non e' chi e' + "lurido" dei due...e' che io non voglio + stare con questa persona xche' non e' giusto, perche' non vogliamo le stesse cose e soprattutto xche' lui NON MI AMA come ho creduto di amarlo io. Profondamente, tanto da fare le cose che ho fatto. Ma che ormai, non rifarei + dopo tutto quello che e' successo.
Grazie a tutti ancora...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> lo so, ma dille che anche lei "non deve vederlo", per nessun motivo:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :up: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeeh bella mia!
> 
> rancore????
> 
> ...


il che la dice lunga:mexican:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eeeeh bella mia!
> 
> rancore????
> 
> ...


 Siamo stati... :santarellina:


----------



## Amarax (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Siamo stati... :santarellina:


noi siamo le zie


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> noi siamo le zie


----------



## Daniele (2 Settembre 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> noi siamo le zie


Lo so che mi vuoi bene 
Sono uno spaccamaroni di prima categoria, lo ammetto persino io, ma se non fossi così non avrei vissuto quello che ho vissuto ed ora non sarei libero.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 Esagerata!!
Io, al limite, vi vedo di più così:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Settembre 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esagerata!!
> Io, al limite, vi vedo di più così:


 Grazie! 

Ma quelle erano zie di un nipote biricchino...


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Grazie!
> 
> Ma quelle erano zie di un nipote biricchino...


 Eh questo non lo so mica...se me lo dici tu, ci credo.


----------

